# 

## MusiSieUdac

... czekamy na czas spelnienia swojego marzenia nie o domu na cale zycie, nie dla pokolen  ale o wlasnym kacie, gdzie wieczorem bedziemy mogli siedziec, pic wino i gadac.

I wkoncu moc powiedziec, *ze jestemy  u siebie*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

W szybkim skrocie. Ja, czyli osoba, do ktorej maz ostoja spokoju czesto mowi "Stoj szalona" zebym mogla sie zatrzymac i pomyslec,..... bo czasem myslenie i mowienie nie idzie u mnie w parze, jakby mnie nie zatrzymal to pedzilabym niczym struś pędziwiatr :smile: 


Maz, ostoja spokoju dopoki ktos go nie zdenerwi

....i maly misiek, wielbiciel tirow, czyli nasz dwu i pol letni synek

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A  bedzie o tym jak sie bedziemy trudzic ze wszystklim po kolei co trudne, chociaz po tym co przeszlismy chyba juz nic nie jest trudne..................................
.....w sierpniu 2010 kupilismy zielone wgorze, całe nasze 528 m kw z widokiem na niemieckie wiatraki i Miedzyodrze, a potem ....... znow pod gorke i sie zalamalismy, ze znów to samo. Ale otrzepalismy sie, bo to jest tak "....i znow upasc i wstac by dalej dazyc do celu". ........ ale ja wciąż wierze

----------


## MusiSieUdac

...i przyszła jesień, a wraz z nią tony makulatury. Produkujemy listy do urzędów, instytucji, wydziałów i oddziałów wszelakiej maści. Segregator otwiera swe czeluście i połyka każdy projekt, tu nitka wody tam rura, a tu o tu, tu tu skrzynka. 

A na działce spokój, błogo, cisza przed burzą

----------


## Andzia K

Będę kibicować i śledzić Wasze poczynania. 
Powodzenia!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Zdjecia dla potomnych :smile: 

Elewacje

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzialeczka, jeszcze jako dziewica :smile:

----------


## optymistka

Witam. Do odważnych świat należy . Ja też zaczynam na wiosnę budowę swojego domku. Też chcemy robić jak najwięcej sami, ale to raczej przy wykończeniówce, bo fundamentów i ścian wykonanych samodzielnie to trochę bym się bała.
Trzymam kciuki. I będę zaglądać .

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*tadadam..... 14 lutego 2011 dostalismy dowod milosci od Starostwa, czyli*

*POZWOLENIE NA BUDOWE*

Az sie chce zaspiewac jak Kora,

Kocham cię kochanie moje 
Kocham cię, a kochanie moje 
To polana w leśnym gąszczu schowana 
Kocham cię kochanie moje ......Prezent piekny :smile:  :wiggle: 



 Obmyslam plan. Jak za czasow socjalizmu- plan musi byc, chocby po to, zebym sie potem mogla zapytac swojej polowki " COS TY ZROBIL DLA REALIZACJI PLANU?? :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis byl Pan Henio i potyczyl, w wyniku czego wyrosl nam na dzialce las pomaranczowych palikow, az sie nie mozna bylo w tym wszystkim polapac


Jutro ma przyjechac Koparfield, a raczej ma przyjechac na lawecie.
Mam nadzieje, ze nas nie zawiedzie i sie pojawi :smile: ,

Ziemio drżyj w swych posadach!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Piaskownica, duuuuza piaskownica





PS.Maja dzis w koncu skonczyc

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Najswiezsze kosmiczne wiadomosci. Geodeci wlasnie tycza budynek w wykopie. Misiek z nimi skacze. A propo wczorajszych zmagan z siatka i koparka, to zanim przyjechalo nasze emergency z pomoca, czyli tesciulek zaczelismy grodzic. Ja zasypana po uszy wiejacym piachem, bo wialo tym piaskiem jak jakas burza pustynna, ubrana jak paprok ale za to w  rozowych gumowcach w groszki ( byly akurat najtansze - 25 zeta: :smile:  zakladam z miskiem siatke na ogrodzenie, patrze a na dole spaceruje kolezanka. Wiec  macham do niej a ta nic...chyba nie przyszlo jej do glowy, ze to ja .... raczej sobie pomyslala ze to homo robotnik w rozowych kaloszach :smile:  :smile:  :roll eyes: 




No nic tam i tak kazdy sie ze mnie smieje, ze propaguje "Kobiety na budowe"  :big lol:  a co tam ja nie dam rady, ja?? Ja to jeszcze wszystkim pokaze, o! :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam - Kosmitka, co wierzy, ze jak sie chce to wszystko mozna


*Lekcja z pierwsza - jak jest burza pustynna to sie nie otwiera ust*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

...and the Oscar goes to...Ach, przy okazji chcialabym podziekowac tym, ktorzy w sposob posredni i bezposredni nam pomagaja. Czyli tak:
- najlepszej przyjaciolce pod sloncem, nie dosc ze zna sie na tych zawilych przeliczeniach, obliczeniach i konstrukcjach to jeszcze dzielnie znosi moje wieczne pytania, a dlaczego tak a siak, a gdyby to.... Ja bym nie miala cierpliwosci do takiej baby. 
-tesciulek, takiej pomocy to ze swieczka szukac - normalnie EMERGENCY BUDOWLANE, naprawde mozna na niego liczyc! 
- Brat sie dopiero zaoferowal ze pomoze przy szalunkach i scianach i pokaze co i jak... to chyba moge mu proforma juz podziekowac :smile: 
 ... no to juz calkiem niezla ekipa budowlana. Moi rodzice pilnuja naszego malego kierowce tirow, zebysmy mogli dzialac na budowie wiec tutaj to juz poklony, bo takich dziadkow to sama chcialabym miec.
 Aha i -Krzysiek - dzieki za skrzynke elektryczna z odzysku, normalnie uratowales z opresji braku kasy.

 Ot taka mala prywate zrobilam :smile:  :smile:  Moj dziennik to se moge

Serdecznie pozdrawiam z naszej kosmicznej planety :smile: 

*PS. Lekcja DRUGA, jak nie umiesz wsadzic taczki do vectry, to jej nie wsadzaj - mam cale nogi w siniakach Bestia poleciala na mnie, dzis w pracy ma czarne grube rajty, zeby nie bylo widac. Jeszcze pomysla ze misiek mnie bije..*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A dzis mala niespodzianka, o ktorej wspominal wczoraj Szanowny Misiek, ze jest zle. Ale nie wiedzialam, ze to moze miec az takie konsekwencje. Umowilismy sie z geodeta na podwojne tyczenie, przed wykopem i w wykopie. Na lawy drutowe przed wykopem na naszej dzialce nie bylo szans, za mala dzialka i za trudny teren. Geodeci wytyczyli zarys budynku, dodalismy zapas po ok 2,3m i to mial byc wykop. Koparkowy najpierw sciagnal humus, ale wraz z palikami jakie mu nanieslismy. Spowodowalo to, ze juz pozniej byla tylko loteria, wszystko bylo totalnie nieprzewidywalne, tiry,kopara, kupy piachu i....... koparkowy przesunal wykop. Wczoraj wszedl geodeta drugi raz, pomierzyli i ponabijali paliki no i tylnia lawa wyszla tuz pod sciana wykopu. Poprostu os lawy i pionowa sciana piachu, byla...juz nie jest...Dzis rano pojechalismy dzialac, zaczelismy rownac pod lawy, wbilam szpadel i jak ten piach runal w dol to o maly wlos nie zeszlam na zawal. 

...cos trzeba bylo z tym fantem zrobic....Przyjechal emergency w postaci moj brat, z doswiadczeniem wieloletniego budowlanca, popatrzyl-pomyslal no i mowi jest zle wykopane. Ja na to wiem, ale co z tym teraz zrobimy. No i zrobilismy mury oporowe jak kaskady na scianie :smile:  :smile: Wlazlam pospacerowalam po urwisku, zeby to co mialo sie jeszcze urwac spadlo na dol i potem tylko trzeba bylo wyszuflowac lopatami to co pojechalo w dol. Nie wiem ile ton piachu dzis przerzucilam....??? Oczywiscie w odjechanych kaloszkach made in China :smile: 


Pamietajcie by pilnowac wykopow, zwlaszcza jak kopiecie wykop pod piwnice. Jak jest piach i wysokie sciany- to parcie jest tak duze i na pewno bedzie skubany lecial w dol. Pilnujcie koparkowych.  Aha pomysl z podwojnym tyczeniach przy piwnicach jest idealny. Bedziecie pewni jaki poziom macie w wykopie i czy sie nic nie przesunelo

*Lekcja TRZECIA - wchodzac do wykopu sprawdzcie czy macie wykupiona polise na zycie*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzisiaj czujemy, ze zyjemy i to doslownie w kazdym miesniu i kazdej kosci....Misiek powiedzial ze mam Duracel Extra Power x 2 zaladowane., ale to i tak  byla nierowna walka z wlasnymi mozliwosciami. Nie wiem ile dzis wbilam gwozdzi 500, 800??? Nie wiem ile kubikow drewna przetargalam. Jedno jest pewne kazda nastepna decha juz pod koniec roboty nosila mnie sama :smile: 




Wczoraj walczylismy z padajacym sniegiem i wlasna, osobista lawina piachu. Nase pikne kaskady ponizej:



Dzis zaczelismy szalunki.No i zabawa sie zaczela. Generalnie ja klepalam blaty, a chlopaki kopali i ustawiali-a ja pozniej ich sprawdzalam :wink: . Misiek i moj brat. Nie ma to tamto bez niego, my wyksztaciuchy srednio bysmy sie polapali co i jak, tzn bysmy sie polapali tylko z pozniejszym zaplonem. Tak wiec jak juz polapalismy wszystkie piony i poziomy ( Kupilismy nwy sprzet- szlaufwage :smile:  :smile: ) To zaczela sie zabawa. Miarka. Pion,poziom. Na sznurku przymocowane zelazne wiertlo i lapalismy jak wariaty wszelkie srodki i inne takie. Niech ktos mi teraz powie ze budowa to nie jest czysta matma. Ciagle liczysz, 22.60 m nmp,wbij palik 35 cm, zlap ta wysokosc w innych miejscach, Odmierz 10cm zeby byl cm spod law, odejmij grubosc chudziaka  znow poziom. I tak w kolko. Dlugosc, szerokosc, wyskosc, glebokosc, kat, pion,poziom uskok...ja pier..

A jak sie liczy kat prosty na budowie???

Brat do mnie:
-nie podoba mi sie ten naroznik-nie ma 90 stopni. Daj katownik
-yyy y,eeee nie mam
- ok, odmierz na tym boku  60 cm i wbij gwozdz, a na drugim 80 cm i bij gwozdz.Zmierz przekatna, jest 100??
- nie ma
- no to nie masz kata prostego
- mysle, mysle o co kaman. A potem ja pierdziele, przeca to twierdzenie Pitagorasa. A na Polibudzie piateczkie z matmy mialam :smile: 

Generalnie, za duzo lapania wszystkiegow tym wykopie i zabawy. Czesc law dzis zrobilismy, reszta pozniej

Chlopaki powiedzieli, ze jak franca posprawdzala i jest ok, to Kierud juz na pewno sie nie przyczepi :smile: 

No i to juz czysta poezja,ups matma







*Lekcja CZWARTA Kazdy przeniesiony kolejny ciezar nosi sie sam, jesli przeniesiesz wzesniej odpowiednio duzą ilosc*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kolejna porcja kosmicznych wiadomosci. Nadal szalujemy.Ja Cie pierdziele, myslalam ze te szalunki to jak klocki lego, szast prast i po robocie. Tiaaa chyba klocki ale dla nienormalnych. Wszyscy na forum pokazuja juz gotowe szalunki, ktore skrecila ekipa albo w wykopie. Takie fajne szaluneczki. Stawiasz, wkladasz stal i zalewasz, jaaaasne!!!!!! A te szalowanie to cholernie mozolna robota. Docinasz, klepiesz, docinasz,klepiesz, dopasuwujesz, klepiesz, ciagle mierzysz, ustawiasz., liczysz te cholerne centymetry jak jakis matematyk. 



i piłujemy



i tak w kolko.....


Jutro dojdziemy do uskokow ,a to juz jazda bez trzymanki.

Lekcja PIATA
*Jak sie walic mlotkiem po palcach to juz lepiej po tych na lewej rece - mniej pozniej widac!!*

PS. ..and the Oscar goes to..czyli kolejne podziekowania. Panie Julku dzieki za pozyczenie po raz kolejny przyczepki. Pan nawet nie wie, ze znow ja pozyczymy :big tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A koparkowy zapomnial o koparce, jeszcze kilka dni postoi u nas i wezmiemy ja przez zasiedzenie. Chce ktos kupic koparke???Na bloczki zbieram :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Koparki nie opierdzielimy, bo dzisiaj ja zabrali. Chyba czytaja nasz dziennik i dowiedzieli sie jaki kosmiczny plan mielismy, a szkoda bo kase trzeba zebrac na bloczki.... :big tongue: 

Byl kierbud. Przyszedl, patrzy na to co zrobilismy na miska, na szalunki i na miska. Mysli, nie wierzy...pada pytanie.
- To Wy??
- Ano my???
-.....hmmm no dobra, a czemu takie wysokie te szalunki??
- jakby sie Panu cos przywidzialo to z zapasem zrobilismy.
- no, no dobrze jest. Trzymac bedzie, drutem skrecicie, piaskiem poobsypujecie. Jest ok, pamietajcie tylko o fundamencie pod komin


Kierbud jaki jest kazdy widzi i nie ma zmiłuj. Ale go wykształciuchy zaskoczyly :smile:   :wave:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzisiaj doszlismy do wniosku, ze nasza budowa jest bez inwestora - sa tylko sami robotnicy.  :roll eyes:  Jakoś tak mnie naszlo przy łopacie :smile: 


 Jakbyście chcieli kosmicznych wieści to nadal zyjemy i jedziemy z szalunkami, doszlimy do uskoków i nie mam juz sily wstawic foto Ciagle albo kopie albo przybijam, kopie, przybjam, kopie...szalenstwo. No dobra wstawie jakies takie, ale nieumalowana i nieuczesna





Lekcja SZOSTA *nigdy nie wierz Krystynie z gazowni. (Przyslali nam fakture za przylacze, zemdlalam)*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No to tyle, nie chce mi sie juz robic i od dzisiaj bede inwestorka z prawdziwej krwi i kosci. 
Bede pokazywac palcem, przychodzic ladnie ubrana i opalac sie :wink: 



.....tylko, ze w drugim zyciu, a jak na razie koniec bajki. Mialam swoje trzy minuty, doslownie trzy w drodze z pracy, a potem do roboty.  Znow te szalunki. Czy ja nie mowilam im, ze nie mam ochoty juz wiecej ich skladac???...ale powoli zblizamy sie ku koncowi i cale szczescie :big tongue: 

 A tak swoja droga to zaczynamy wywolywac sensacje w okolicy. Wlasciciele okolicznych dzialek nas odwiedzaja, codziennie mamy gosci i poznajemy nowych ludzi,m.in. przyszlych sasiadow i jest nam niezmiernie milo, ale troche z niedowierzaniem patrza na nas jak na przbyszow z innego swiata. Maja takie pytajace miny - jak oni moga, tak sami i kobieta do tego z tym mlotkiem i łopatą. Przeciez to nie wypada.  No co jeszcze nie wiedza, beda mieli kosmicznych sasiadow :smile: 



Lekcja SIODMA. *Kosmiczni sasiedzi sa cool*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

... no to co by to kosmicznego zarzucic, hmm szalunki??? EE tam byly.. no to dzis nic nowego nie bedzie bo wlasnie konczylismy szalunki. Zostaly nam dwa blaty, doslownie dwa ale juz bylo tak ciemno ze nawet gwozdzia nie bylo widac. W bardzo okrojonym skladzie, tylko ja i moj Mis. Brat mial dojechac, ale mial wypadek, pieszy mu wbiegl na ulice. Na szczescie nic sie nie stalo ale strachu bylo, oj bylo. Tak wiec mamy hard'core justro musi wejsc stal bo wszystko jest poumawiane na sobote a my w proszku. Byla narada wojenna i jutro o 8 odbior stali w segmentach, pozniej zamykamy na fix szalunki. Rownamy, poziomujemy (chyba juz po raz setny) wiazemy stal, musimy dokrecic na miejscu 7 slupow szesciopretowych bo przeciez ja mam miec bunkier a nie dom - koniec swiata idzie, zabijamy i drutujemy szalunki. Ja Cie pierdziele - jedziemy do oporu 24h. Zwalniam sie z pracy o 12 i jade od razu na budowe.  To bedzie teksanska masakra pila motorowa - z tym ze pile juz mamy, a zamiast Teksasu bedzie Meksyk. Mozecie robic zaklady czy damy rade....albo nas dopingowac..

Dacie rade tudududud :Lol:  :Lol: 
Dacie rade tudududu



Ku..wa jedziemy po bandzie...

Lekcja osma- *Kryske z gazowni da sie lubic Rozlozyla nam platnosc na raty*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ja Cie pierdziele zostalo jakies 24 h. Misiek przywiozl juz stal, facet z betoniarni najpierw powiedzial, ze jutro nie przyjada ( Jak to nie, nie zostawie stali na 3 dni w polu -bo nog dostanie), potem laskawie dal sie uprosic kobiecie ( czasem wykorzystuje swoj urok osobisty :cool: ) ale najpozniej na 11- 11.30. No zesz, a bylismy umowieni na 13. Teraz to juza sama szczam ogniem i nie wiem czy sie wyrobimy. Musimy, musimy...... ale tyle roboty nam zostalo, zaczyna dopadac mnie adrenalina. M A S A K  R A . Jak to przezyje i sie uda to napisze... Wroce w sobote wieczorem - jak przezyje





*ADREANALINA jak przy porodzie*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Z okaleczonym kciukiem, z przekrecona jedna noga i troche zalana - bo dzis zalalismy wiec jakies straty w ludziach musza byc :smile: . Ale warto było .

 Zanim jednak nabazgram musze sie wytlumaczyc, bo czesciowo, ale nie celowo w blad wprowadzilam  towarzyszy samorobow.  Calej stali nie kręciliśmy  bo trafila się okazja kupic pokrecona i pocieta w cenie normalnej stali wiec  ja zamówiliśmy i  to sie nam akurat bardzo oplacilo,( stary nie dal sie namowic sam krecic i juz, ale tu akurat mial racje, fundament porabany na sto dwa). Dostalismy kilkanascie beli, musielismy ja dopasowac, powiazac, dozbroic tam gdzie trzeba, a  na miejscu gielismy slupy

Piatek rano - tel od betoniarni, ze nie przyjda???EEE gatka szmatka.....tru tu tu..beda, ale o 11 - czy to Prima Aprilis??? Telefniren do brata, jutro na 11?? Nie damy rady- szalunki nie skonczone, nie pozapierane, nie wypoziomowane, Misiek dopiero pojechal po stal, a trzeba jeszcze wykrecic i wstawic slupy...Odpowiedz - BIERZ!!! W przyszlym tygodniu nie dam rady :jaw drop: 

10.30 nie usiedze w pracy, nosi mnie. Malo czasu -zwiewam na pociag. Dzieje się – to lubie, wtedy się nakrecam

11.30 Jestem już i w samochodzie pod dzialka i przebieram sie ze szpilek w gumowce
No to dobra, jest ekipa Misiek i tesciu i ja. Mowie do 17 musimy zamknac szalunki i je ustawic, zeby byly idelanie w osiach, zadne tam tanczenie, tu 28 tam 32. Jedziemy z koksem, w brzuchu hula glod - tesciu przynosi kawe z termosu, potem wygina slupy. My sie bujamy z porabanymi szalunkami. Wieje piachem jak na pustyni. Idzie po grudzie. Nie mozemy zamknac do konca szalunkow. Trzeba je rozbijac, przesuwac i od nowa nabijac. Jak ustawie poczatek, rabie sie na samym koncu, no zesz...  Wybijam deche, lamie sie je koniec i wchodzi mi przez rekawiczke, w palec pod paznokiec  aułłłłaaa- W koncu ok 17 szalunki sa ustawione na fix,ale nie zamkniete. Misiek z tesciem zamyka, ja zbieram piach z dna wykopu, zeby mieć  rowny poziom na dole.

Dzwonie do Kierbuda. 
- Panie Kierowniku, jutro o 11 chcemy zalewać
- Obawiam sie, ze nie zdazycie
- Ja tez sie tego obawiam.
- .......cisza
- Przyjdzie Pan
- Dobra wieczorem bede jechal na dzialke, to przyjade

Przed 18 dolacza moj brat, no teraz powinno byc szybciej...A nie jest no zesz...., zmeczenie   duzy glod mnie juz buja, ale nic to lecimy, nie ma co sie uzalac. Rozwijamy  z tesciem folie w wykopie, na spod co by mleczko nie uciekalo do gruntu. Chlopaki wstawiaja stal.  Tesciu juz pada na pysk i się nie dziwie, pojechal.
Kierbud byl, pocmokal powiedzial ze wroci rano. Raczej ciemno to widzial
Godzina 21. Jest ciemno jak w dupie u murzyna, konczymy wstawiac bele stali, ale juz nie wiazemy jedno z drugim bo nic nie widac. Trzeba tez przeniesc stal kupiona na sciany, chlopaki koncza ukladanie stali w szalunkach, ja przenosze ta stal, po kolei fi 6, fi8, fi12 przy ostatnim podejsciu noga mi sie obslizguje do szalunku,wpadam niefortunnie lewa noga, przy okazji przesuwajac szalunek, ktory nie byl zabezpieczony....aułaaa. Nie wiem czego mi bardziej szkoda nogi czy szalunku??

Cala noc snia mi sie szalunki jak trzaskaja i pekaja pod betonem, paluch napierdziela, noga puchnie fuck

Sobota 6 rano pobudka i jazda. Noga nie boli juz tak bardzo bo nosi mnie adrenalina, ale w kaloszki w groszki nie miesci sie - spuchla :sad:  Cala ekipa, ja, misiek, tesciu z kawa w termosie i brat. Jeden duet wiaze zbrojenie, drugi usztywnia szalunki. Zbrojenie zwiazane ze soba, pikne slupy przeciw atomowe, wojenne, trze sieniowe  szesciopretowe zwiazane... misiek z moim bratem slupami podpieraja i drutuja wszystkie szalunki, maja byc takie zeby mozna bylo biegac po nich... maja nie drgnac. 
Godzina 10 wpada Kierbud, Usmiecha sie :smile:  ( Dobry znak). Przebiegl sie po szalukach, nic nawet nie drgnelo, popatrzal na stal i mowi, SERIO ( nie sciemniam): 
-Mozna Was podac do Muratora jako przyklad, macie moje blogoslawienstwo
Pozniej z tesciem obsypujemy wokół  jeszcze piachem, a chlopaki na koniec robia zapory na uskoki. Dzwoni operator z betoniarni, godzina 11.11 wyjechala grucha . Ostatni dzwonek na poprawki, za 15 minut będzie beton nanosimy szlaufwaga poziom do jakiego trza zalac betonem. Konczymy 5 miut przed pompa :smile: 

Godzina zero!
Pompa ...rozstawiona na dole, patrze jak po kolei rozkłada się jej ramie i nogi mi się robia z waty. Glupia pompa  a robi wrazenie . Czekamy jeszcze prawie 45 min na gruche ( zagubila sie??) Czekamy, czekamy...w koncu jest. Idzie sygnal - jedziemy. Zalalismy same uskoki, koniec betonu...co jest ku..wa. Jaki koniec. Zamowione bylo 14 m, dwie gruszki po 7m.To na pewno nie bylo 7!!!!! W projekcie bylo podane 10,8, doliczylam poprawki wyszlo 12 z kawalkiem. Wzielam 14 m, czyli prawie1,5 naddatku. Grucha sie skonczyla a tu nie zalane 30% Dzwonie do operatora, kierownika, handlowca po kolei, jeden odsyla do drugiego.  Klne jak szewc, serce mi wali. Nie wiem czy plakac czy sie drzec. Zabraknie betonu, co ja zrobie??? Niech ich jasna cholera. Kierowca sobie chyba wylal fundament pod garaz na swoim podworku. Malpa jedna. Nadjezdza druga grucha, na szczescie ta jest uczciwa.ma 7. Zalalismy do konca, wlacznie z resztkami z pompy, ktore wozilsmy taczka. Doslownie ilosc na styk, na lyzeczki od herbaty. Strachu bylo, adrenalina niesamowita, Cieszylismy sie, ze zdazylismy, ale pierwsza betoniara zepsula caly humor....


To byly najbardziej szalone dwa dni w moim zyciu. Oplacalo sie. Jak to napisac BEZCENNE

Dzis zamiast lekcji porcja fot



 










Pelna gotowość




Brat trzymal pompe, strasznie chciałam zobaczyc jaka to sila w niej drzemie. Mowie daj mi potrzymac- odejdz. No proszę- odsun się. No daj mi!!!!!!!!!!!! Dal, ale asekuracyjnie był w gotowości. Odrzut niesamowity :smile:  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wczoraj bylo zalewanie a dzisiaj oblewanie. Slonce swieci, wiec byly dwa podlewania bo schnie jak cholera, moglby spasc deszcz. Z racji tego ze lekcje z podlaczania wody przespalismy ( przylacze mamy podciagniete ale jeszcze nie nalozylismy licznika, obiecuje ze zrobimy to w tym tygodniu - bo zajecie musimy sobie znalezc, co by nam glupoty do glowy nie przychodzily :cool: ) to tachalismy baniaki z woda.




Lekcja OSMA - *Ławy lubia Coca Cole*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mamy niezłe wtyki i kontakty,w niedziele wieczorem spadł deszcz, padało cały poniedzialek i dzisiaj, wiec podlewanie ław mieliśmy z glowy. Znow nam nie spieszno z woda :smile:   Generalnie mowilam, ze odpoczne i nawet wmawialam to swojemu ADHD, w niedziele sie ograniczylam tylko do kompletnego wysprzatania samochodu, bo juz zaczynalam watpic czy czasami nie mamy rosomaka pustynnego, po sprzatnieciu go z pylu i piachu okazalo sie, ze to jednak Vectra :sad: . Wczoraj tylko generalne porzadki, no ale ile mozna siedziec na tylku :smile:  Dzis juz mnie bolala glowa z nicnierobienia  :sad:  

...a najlepszym lekiem na bol glowy jest....????............
.............
...............  :Confused: 
 no jest???
..................
.................
Rozszalowywanie - trzeba zepsuc w 1 dzien to co sie robilo prawie tydzien :smile:  istnie odmożdżajaca robota :tongue: , ale za to mozna sie zmeczyc i glowa nie boli :big tongue: 
Ławy teraz mamy jak wybieg dla modelek :smile: 




Lekcja DZIEWIĄTA
*Nic-nie-robienie jest baaardzo męczące!*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mamy teraz taaaakie golasy. Prawda,ze pieknie sie prezentuja nago :wink: 



Jutro zaczynamy zabawe z izolacja law fundamentowych.  Najpierw pojdzie grunt Icopal Siplast Primer a potem na to masa , poziomo papa. Icopala dostalismy w prezencie od znajomych, bo mieli za duzo, wiec spodobal mi sie od pierwszego spojrzenia na puszke :smile:  I konczymy zabawe z pannami lawami. Od szalunkow bolaly rece, a od wyboru izolacji glowa, tyyyyyle tego na rynku.....

Lekcja DZIESIĄTA *Darowanemu Icopalowi sie w puszke nie zaglada*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jak sie podlewa lawy Coca Cola to potem robia sie takie czarnule :smile:  A tak serio to Michu zagruntowal je ( czesc Icopalem Siplastem, ktory wg mnie kompletnie nie jest wart swojej ceny), a czesc Izoplastem R

Wczoraj odwalałam czarna robote - jechalam lawy masa wlasciwa ( Izoplast B), tak sie najaralam tym swinstwem, ze dzisiaj jeszcze glupoty gadam :smile:  Z tym nakladaniem lepiszcza, to tak samo jak szpachla make-up przed wyjsciem z domu wiec spoko, kazda kobieta umie to robic. Doświadczenie miałam to i szybko mi poszło :smile: 



Chłopaki w tym czasie zgrzali pape na dolnej lawie. Tym razem nie chcialam trzymac palnika :smile: 



...i zaczęli pierwsze murowanie, Misiek pierwszy raz w życiu trzymał kielnię ( ale poszło mu super). Co do zaprawy,to jest za hardcorowo, wiec trzeba sie rozejrzeć za betuniarą :wink:  Pierwszy bloczek



Brat klnie na tą ABE, ze ojej. Za karę, ze ja kupilam mieszam im zaprawę i podaję bloczki, czemu nikt nie pomyślal o workach i bloczkach dla kobiet, 25 kilo to gruba przesada... Wracam do punktu wyjscia i sprawdza sie zasada, na koniec dnia ciezar nosi sie sam. 



Ciezkie te bloczki jak cholera, to sobie poszukalam pomagiera i bloczkom zrobilam slizgawke, bloczki maja fun i mi jest lzej na sercu.



I na koniec dnia bylo tak:



i tak:



Lekcja 11
*Nakladanie lepiku niczym sie nie rozni od robienia makijazu , to szpachla i to szpachla
Jedyną różnicą jest odcień mocno opalony, zaden tam sand, ivory czy beige*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wczoraj obiecalismy mlodzieży, ze w koncu pojedzie na budowe. Szkoda robic puste przebiegi wiec odswietnie przybilismy tablice informacyjna. 
Kazdy mial swoj gwozdz do przybicia, w koncu rownouprawnienie :smile: 




Lekcja 12
*Nigdy, ale to nigdy nie robi sie pustych przebiegow na budowe*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis nostalgicznie bedzie. Musimy zwolnic tempo. W nocy inwestorke zabralo pogotowie do szpitala. Serduszko odmowilo jej wspolpracy, za duzo stresu i fizycznego przesilenia. Samodzielna budowa to jednak nie jest tylko pociecha z powstajacego domu, ale takze wysilek, bol i stres. Na szczescie jest juz wszystko pod kontrola, ale od dzisiaj zwalniamy, inwestorka musi odpoczywac i nie bedzie juz tak szalec w swoich kaloszach.  Dowodzenie przejmuje inwestor.

Lekcja 12
*W kruchym ciele drzemie silny duch, ale duchy-zuchy tez muszą czasem odpocząć*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

I o czym ja mam pisać, jak zmuszona łańcuchami jestem do nicnierobienia, ło matko zwariować można, ileż można....a jakby tak jak przyczajony tygrys lub ukryty smok zaczaić się ukradkiem choćby do łopaty, ale nic z tego bo Misiek mnie pilnuje :bash: 

No dobra, wiec ja inwestorka nierób nie robiłam nic, procz dlubania w nosie i siorbania, ale to sie nie liczy, wiec mozna powiedziec, ze kompletnie wielkie NIC, NULL, NOTHING, ZERO fuck, fuck, fuck.

Za to jegomość inwestor załatwił prund i wode, jakby kto nie wiedział to prund wygląda tak:





a woda na herbate tak:





a jakby sie komu duzo herbaty zachcialo to beczke mamy:




To tera ja bede herbaty robic  :razz: , a chlopaki betuniare podlacza, bo tez se pozyczylismy i krecic beda, najpierw beton na zebro pod wjazd do garazu, a niech mi B15 nie ukrecą to ja juz im pokaze jak sie krecić powinno :smile: 



Lekcja 13
*Nawet utajony smok i przyczajony tygrys nie jest tak sprytny jak Misiek i kardiolog*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis inwestorka w zamiarze inspekcji odświętnie wybrała się z młodzieżą na działkę, co by zaskoczyć... opierdzielić, pokiwać palcem, tupnąć nóżką... no w końcu wszystkie prawdziwe inwestorki tak robią. Ku moim zdumieniu okazała mi sie szopa i dwaj szopo-robole :big grin:  Prawdziwa, najprawdziwsza szopa, nie jakiś drętwy blaszak, garaż czy tam barak. Teraz jest tak trendi, jazzy i cosmo mieć agroturystykę, mieć ekologiczny dom i własnego psychologa. A my mamy własną szopę z recyklingu (troche desek od szalunków, trochę teściulek sprzątał garaż) i własnego kardiologa i też jesteśmy trendi :cool: 


Jakbyście nie zauważyli, to nasza szopa jest na full wypasie z gresem i terakotą :smile: 




Kolor dachu i elewacji bocznych dobraliśmy do koloru ław, co by feng dla szuji było  :roll eyes: 




I co jest najważniejsze w szopie można robić imprezy :rotfl: 



*Lekcja 14
Nie ważne gdzie i z czego, ważne z kim*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Są żeberka w sosie myśliwskim (mniam), mogą być żebra połamane, można iść na żebry i są też żebra irytujące. Niestety my mamy to ostatnie. W projekcie  było to zrobiliśmy, a kierownik jak to zobaczył to się zapytał czy zamierzamy wjeżdżać do garażu czołgiem...skoro mamy ławy jak pod blok TBS, sciany piwnicy jak schron to i wjazd do garażu niech będzie pod czołg... pojechaliśmy po bandzie. :wink:  

Owo żebro jest niesamowicie irytujące bo:
- gdyby nie ono już bym lała chudziak, a mi się zawsze koło tyłka pali i nie lubię czekać,
- musimy ukręcić co najmniej B15, bo kto nam sprzeda beton na naparstki,
- żeby ukręcić betun to musimy kupić cement, kamień+ żwir (1:3:0,5woda) i wydać kasiorę, 
- przez to żebro musieliśmy znów dziś szalować, 
- zamierzamy je jutro zalać i nie mamy gdzie kupić żwiru i kamienia ( jedni nie pracują,drudzy mają już zajęte auta... )


Powrót do przeszłości- szalowanie




A to nasz zachód słońca z poziomu parteru :cool: 




Oczywiście nie mamy żwiru, kruszywa 8-16 i cementu, ale za to mamy wodę. Z wody się betonu nie ukręci, bynajmniej nie B15 i jak jutro nie wytrzasnę materiałów na betun to osobiście wytnę to żebro i wstawię tam bloczki ( a bloczki mamy bo zostało :big grin: )

*Lekcja 15
Co do żebra Adama i powstania kobiety to była bujda na resorach. Nie czuję związku z żebrem*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Sobota upłynęła nam pod tytułem:  ZŁOŚLIWOŚĆ RZECZY MARTWYCH 

Wczoraj była piękna pogoda, pogoda taka w sam raz zeby utopić niegrzeczne żebro w betonie. Oczywiście nikt nam nie może dowieźć kruszywa, bo Ci nie pracują, Ci nie maja kamienia, ble ble ble urok małego miasta. Po 8 rano puk puk do Pana Julka. Ze spuszczonymi głowami..
- Pozyczy Pan przyczepke?? :Confused: 
- Nie ma sprawy, jak stoi to mozecie brać
(Pan Julek spoko gość, tzw. Hulio, tez sie budowal i to w boomie i taki samorob-złota raczka to i łiskacz mu sie należał :smile: )

No to stary z ta przyczepka po cement, przerzucic 500 kg na dzialke ( inwestor to musi byc silny), a potem po kruszywo. Oczywiscie mielismy w planach obrocic kilka razy ta przcyczepka, ale facet srednio kumaty,jak poszlismy placic wrzucil nam wszystko na raz. Jakas masakra, zaczelam sie juz powoli czuc jak "W procesie" Kafki. Kobita z hurtowni kreci glowa, a my jedziemy 20/h co by nam haka nie urwało. Misiek klnie pod nosem na goscia, a ja juz nic sie nie odzywam. Tylko mysle jak my pod ta gore podjedziemy...

Oczywiscie, ze nie podjechalismy, 200 m od dzialki zakopalismy sie na amen, nie ma to tamto Vercia nie pociagnie. Na dzialke po taczke i stary dyga pod gore taczkami kruszywo na dzialke. Ludzie w oknach patrza, ubaw maja, krzywda ludzka bawi. Rozladowal tone taczkami, o malo nie zszedl na zawal i jakos ruszylismy pod gore. Potem znow sie zakopalismy ( ale to juz 50 m od dzialki) i znow taczkami...Jakas M-A-S-A-K-R-A. I tak sobie pomyślałam, że Kafka miałby inspirację z naszej budowy

Ja juz nic nie mowie, bo jedno słowo i Misiek zaraz sam to żebro wytnie. 

Kuzyn miśka ma zbędną betuniarę ( dzieki Tomek :smile: . Mówi mała, stara i dawno używana, dla nas to nie problem, lepsza taka niż taka za tysiaka. Pojechaliśmy po betuniarę, od razu dostała ksywę "SZROCIK". Chcielismy ja podlaczyc, ale to cholerne zebro ja zabilo... reanimowalismy nieboże z godzinę, aż w końcu zaskoczyła. ( a już szykowałam flexa)

Zaczęliśmy kręcić BETUN. A do tego ciasta potrzeba:

Cement, najmniej 32,5



Kruszywo, żwir + kamień 8-16




Woda ( koniecznie w wiaderku :smile: )


Szrocik, ale może też być betoniara;P



I koniec z żebrem, utopione


Lekcja 16

*Warto być ludzkim dla ludzi, bo potem oni są ludzcy dla Ciebie*

Od Tomka mamy betoniarkę, zarypana na maxa, ale u nas jeszcze da radę- Dzieki.
Łukasz załatwił cement w normalnej cenie, jeden telefon i zamiast 11 zl /25kg kupilismy po 8 zeta - Dzieki
Pan Julek znów pożyczył przyczepkę
Brat pokazał jak to wszystko ukręcić, żeby było dobrze.
......to więcej niż tysiąc słow!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis mnie okablowali i przyczepili  tzw Hoter. Z tym holterem to jestem jak jakis terminator, brakuje mi jeszcze tylko kabla na głowie i tyłku. Jakbym weszła do hipermarketu zwołali by alarm przecibombowy. Z kazdej strony stercza mi kable a na dole wisi czujnik, ktory odlicza czas. Normalnie jaja.
Holter ma tez swoje plusy, jak nie wiem ktora godzina to zawsze moge zajrzeć pod bluzkę :cool:  Mialam taki plan, zeby go przetestowac w ekstremalnych sytuacjach, seks,  awantura z szefowa i ostra jazda na budowie. Aczkolwiek misiek zabronił :smile: ...ale kardiologowi szczena by opadła :jaw drop:  Na pewno  :smile: 

Z wiesci budowlanych to Michu rozszalował żebro ( nie wiem czy ten beton dobry nam wyszedł). Nie jest od razu taki zwarty i nie stwardnial tak szybko jak ten z pompy na ławach. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy damy mu jeszcze troche czasu. Mam nadzieje, ze bedzie oki bo nie mamy juz siły do żebra.
Zasmarowana jest lepiszczem scianka fundamentowa i kupilismy na zaś piach+kamien ( nauczeni doswiadczeniem z soboty).


*
Lekcja 17*
*Zeby chorować trzeba być zdrowym.*
 trzepie mnie jak mam iść do lekarza. Jeszcze nigdy się nie obyło bez awantury w rejestracji, gabinecie, z pielęgniarką itd itp.Albo ja spokornieje, albo niech w końcu sprywatuzują ta sluzbe zdrowia.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzisiaj skoro świt obudził nas tiroman, wiec skoro już wstalismy to pojechalismy wypozyczyc zagęszczarkę. Oczywiscie na tej budowie nie takie rzeczy się dzieją, więc Michu od razu ją zepsuł - urwał linkę. Już mi się cisnęło na usta jak Halamie - Ja wiedziałam, ze tak będzie :wink:  Moj misiek ma taką siłę,która drzemie tylko w naszych prastarych dziadach, raz jak chciał otworzyć pralkę to mu drzwiczki zostały w ręce, klamka od balkonu jak go chciał otworzyć także, wszystkie łopaty, grabelki i siekiery oczywiście miały lub mają połamane trzonki, więc taka linka to mały pikuś. Wymienił zagęszczarę i powiedział w wyzpozyczalni, ze jakiś shit nam chyba dali :smile: 

Jak już ją wymienil to lepiej, zeby sie do niej nie zbliżał - nie stac mnie zeby odkupic, więc ja sobie wyprowadzilam na spacer, ale glupia piczka mi uciekła i w ławie zrobiła dziurę. O tak kochana to nie będziemy chodzić ze sobą, jak jej pogroziłam ze do diesla doleję wody to zmiękła jej rura i już była grzeczna. A że dziś była trzyosobowa ekipa, to teściulek z Miskiem nawozili piach, czyli byli od czarnej roboty. Zagęszczanie to straaasznie nudna robota.

( Jednak nadal uwazam ze pompa jest fajniesza, choc jedno i drugie drga :smile: )




Oczywiscie chlopaki nasypali za duzo i bylo zbieranie, a zbieranie ubitego na kamien piachu to porażka. Odgryźli mi się :wink:  Nie polecam!


I na koniec kanaliza, co by wuja Rychu na swieta mogl sobie walnąć po kapuscie
Wejscie  rur w kotlownio-pralni. Pralka, maly zlewik, WC-cik i pion


i po robocie:



*
Lekcja 19
Jak pchałaś wózek z dzieciakiem to i zagęszczarkę popchasz*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Idzie Smigus trza by cos zalać na Święta :smile:  A na świeta najlepszy jest chudziol. Zaczelismy w tym samym składzie co wczoraj- jakos szlo. Tesciulek krecil, Michu donosił ja równałam, jak będzie skopany poziom to będzie na mnie....(chłopaki wiedzą co robią) 



Przy okazji zdjecie dla Inzyniera. (....ja te rury to z poswieceniem w otuline układałam, bo tesciulek mi powiedział, ze to be sensu i ze sie wyglupiam (a ze juz wczoraj sie starlismy o zbrojenie pod chudziakiem) to od słowa do słowa i o te otuliny sie poklocilismy. Suma sumarum na koniec  spojrzał sie na mnie oczami "A niech Cie jasna cholera" a ja mu uprzejmie odpowiedziałam w myślach "Złego licho nie bierze" :cool:  . A rury i tak otuliłam




Tesciulek dzis ze mna nie wytrzymał i pojechał w południe no i się zaczęły jaja. To już wolna amerykanka była, kto miał wolne rece ten łapał betoniarkę, bo to taka głupia piczka ze mozesz stac przy niej do usranej smierci i jest ok, wystarczy z tylko ja spuscisz z oka i wyskakuje z zębatki i sie obraca  na drugą stonę. Robota się paliła w rekach wiec kazdy robił wszystko, a w miedzyczasie nam transport kruszywa dowiezli i trzeba bylo pomoc facetowi rozładować.




Klelismy na ten chudziak, ze jej..w koncu dzwoni brat:
- Jak Wam idzie???
- cofamy sie w czasie i przestrzeni
- przejechac??
-  :big grin: 

 z nim to szło jak z perszingiem, ale juz nie mielismy siły skonczyc. Jutro rano pobudka i konczymy .....

*Lekcja 20
Lekcja od Inwestora- zanim się ożenisz, sprawdź czy przyszła wybranka pochodzi z tej Ziemi, Naszej Ziemi
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

"Chudy i jego ludzie" - odcinek 108 594 558 810
W rolach głownych wystapili:
Luz Marija


DonDiego


Conchito


Luz Marija, Don Diego oraz Conchito del Amore
-Och luz Marijo, 7 rano musimy wstawac bo złożyłem obietnicę dla twojej drogiej Matki, ze skonczymy przed 12 zanim dzwony zabija.
- Och Don Diego tak bym pospała..a czy Conchito pojedzie z nami
- Tak moja najdrozsza, obiecał że pomoże

....kilka odcinków dalej

- Moj najdroższy Don Diego, k..wa ten beton kręcisz taki gęsty, ze nie mogę równać. Coonchito proszę powiedz mu coś...
- Czyż nie słyszałeś Don Diego, ze nasza Marija nie ma ochoty wibrować tak gęstego betonu. Pamietaj...ze moze nam zaraz omdleć
.......kilka odcinków dalej

- Droga Luz Marijo, pozwól że się wtrącę - masz tą małą różnicę w poziomie
- Och drogi Conchito, Ty to się znasz, dziekuję za zwrócenie uwagi
- ( Don Diego) Conchito, podejdz łaskwie do mnie, bom chętny Ci wlać do taczki

.....and the happy end



PS. Tak naprawdę to pracowalismy dzis jak mroweczki od 7 rano, bo obiecaliśmy mamie, ze skonczymy do 12 cobyśmy grzesznikami nie zostali :big grin: 

*Lekcja 21
Mamy trzeba słuchać*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*Wszystkim Czytaczom  i NieCzytaczom zyczymy Wesołych Swiat
- Najedzcie się do syta, co by posprawdzac wszystkie fi 110 ( Ci co maja 160 nie muszą sprawdzac)
- Napijcie się do woli, co by posprawdzac wszystkie scianki działowe
- Odpocznijcie - bo sie należy*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Stan zero skończony, więc czas na podsumowania. Pierwsza łycha zatopiła swe zęby w 21 marca, wykopy trwały do 24 marca. Później wszedł po raz drugi geodeta. Szalowanie ław zajęło nam 6 dni, ławy same w sobie były dość skomplikowane. Ich zalanie zajęło jeden dzień, rozszalowanie też 1 dzien.  Jeden dzien murowalismy scianke fundamentową na dolnym uskoku, kilka dni zajęła nam walka z żebrem oraz izolacja masą bitumiczną. Dwa dni zajął nam chudziak i położenie pod nim kanalizy i wody. Oprócz tego kilka dni zajęło nam załatwienie przyłączy. W sumie miesiąc popołudni i weekendów.

Straty na ludziach są głównie w Inwestorce, zwichnięta noga, pobyt w szpitalu a wczoraj Michu przybił mi taczką palec do łopaty, spuchł, zsiniał i nie wiem czy  będzie biedak żył, ale na razie gram twardzielkę :smile: 

W ten weekend zaczynamy sciany piwnicy
Nadal się szarpiemy z zyciem i przeciwnosciami,  ale sie nie poddajemy, choć czasem sił i wiary coraz mniej...

*A teraz lekcja 22 (zgapiona)
Studia są po to, żeby pokazać, że do głupich nie należymy*. choć czasem mam odmienne wrażenie, zwłaszcza jak człowiek po takich studiach szuka pracy

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Szalunki były?- Były
Obdarte kolana były??- Były
Papa była?? Była....to nic będzie jeszcze raz. 

Dziś po raz kolejny paliła się nam robota w rękach, dosłownie i w palniku. Na pierwszy ogień poszła izolacja pozioma.
I wszystko poszłoby w trymiga, gdyby nie _siedmiu wspaniałych_. Nasze słupy się opierały, że niby papa im śmierdzi. 
Nigdzie nie mogłam znaleźć zdjęć jak izolować słupy, więc wklejam dla potomnych nasz patent:

Jeden pasek naciety na pręty z lewej, drugi z prawej i po środku pas na zakład





.......oczywiście nie byłabym sobą, gdybym nie zdążyła oparzyć się rozgrzaną papą, więc zdążyłam :sad:  



*Lekcja 23
Na budowie można się zgrzać*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

W zwiąku ze ślubem nowych celebrytów, Kejt i Łiliama, postanowiliśmy to uczcić godnie i zaczęlismy dziś uroczyste murowanie,  czyli nałozyłam ładną czapkę  no i wyprałam ciuchy robocze, ( ostatnio miałąm wrażenie ze koszula Miska do mnie przemawia)

Jak to się mówi w slangu czarnych murarzy  "Łapaliśmy ośki i środki", czyli rozciągneliśmy sznurki pomiędzy palikami, później urządzeniem pomiarowym naszpikowanym sztuczną inteligencją łapaliśmy środek . (Zmierzyliśmy i wyszło tyle co w projekcie, a jednak wykształciuchy z inteligencją też se poradziły  :big grin: )




A pózniej pierwszy bloczek w jednym rogu, na przeciwległym narożniku drugi i śnurek od jednego do drugiego, coś jak prawy do lewego

Mamy mały sekret, (prawie taki jak to co Kejt i Wiliam dostali od Bekhamów)  do zaprawy dodajemy naparstki takiego plastyfikatora, nie jest wtedy taka tępa 



Podział na role też był,Michu stał przy betoniarce i udawał ze kręci zaprawę, brat udawał ze kładzie bloczki,a ja jak zwykle musiałam pracować za wszystkich




W związku z dzisiejszym ślubem jutro będą poprawiny - czyli znów murowanie :big grin: 

*Lekcja 24
Ślub to piękna sprawa, zwłaszcza jak zapłacą Ci za niego podatnicy
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dziś był dzień jak z głucho-niemego filmu. Nikt nic nie mówił, było tylko bezszelestne murowanie. 
Słychać było jak spada zaprawa... "pac"... jak przekręca z wdziękiem pod nieuwagę inwestora betoniara... "bzdręk"
Jak wlatuje wszechobecny piasek między zęby " zgrrrry"

Było tylko murowanie, murowanie,murowanie....ciiiisza


Nawet jak kładliśmy fi8 poziomo i cięliśmy je młotkiem, było tylko " bzęęęęęk" i znów błoga cisza









*
Lekcja 25

Milczenie pokrywa zarówno wiedzę jak i niewiedzę.- A.Fredro*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przez cały ostatni tydzień byłam tą mądrą Panią - a w moim przypadku to i charakteryzacja musi być i dobra gra aktorska. Panią która chadza w skrojonym garniturze, wie co mówi i robi takie różne ważne rzeczy a rano budzą ją płomienne zorze jak w Malczikach Yougotona. Jak powróciłam na budowy łono, to zdałam sobie sprawę jakie tu wszystko jest zwykłe, szczere, najprostsze. Pracujemy, rozmawiamy, denerwujemy się, klniemy, śmiejemy.......zwykłe, ale dające taką pozytywną energię, takiego kopa energetycznego.....

......Dziś na przykład okazało się, ze nasze słupy są ponadprzeciętne, poza tym, że ochraniają przed parciem bocznym, mają w sobie muzę. 
Taką muzyczną moc - czyż to nie jest nadprzyrodzone, pierwotne zjawisko :big grin: 



i powoli się pniemy ku górze, baardzo powoli, ale skoro Inwestorka wróciła to niebawem pójdzie szybciej :big grin: 




*Lekcja 26
Budowa ładuje energetycznie, ale za to męczy fizycznie - w życiu nie ma nic za darmo*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mieliśmy małą blokadę murowania, co drugi bloczek kladziemy poziomo fi 8, a ze po 4 warstwie bloczka skończyla sie nam wysokość słupów ze strzemionami to nie mielismy jak klasc tej osemki, bo potem byśmy nie mogli wcisnac tam strzemion -  tzn oczywiscie, ze by sie dalo, ale po co kaleczyć ręce?? Też mi problem, od czego jest niedzielny poranek - zeby spijać kawkę z pianką?? łeee to dobre dla pasibrzuchów. Po dwóch godzinach mieliśmy słupy wysokie do nieba ( teraz to one będą muzodajne :big grin: ) i niech  nikt nie mówi, ze murować nie może :big grin: 




Michu do mnie mówi, zobacz łamię sobie fi 12 jak patyk na pół :big grin:  
Ten to ma power i nawet bym mu uwierzyła, ale cwaniak ponacinał sobie w połowie





Tak się fajnie je wiązało, ze mówie a może byśmy sobie zmienili strop na monolit :wink: 
O mały włos nie straciłam życia  :cool:  



*
Lekcja 27
Im mniej mówisz tym dłużej żyjesz*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gdzie diabeł nie może tam babę pośle, a że jedne śle na tipsy, inne na shopping, a mnie posłał na budowę - trudno nie będę się opierać :big grin:  Niech się dzieje wola nieba. Nikt nie obiecywał, że będzie łatwo. Więc oto miłujmy się i murujmy. Głównym murarzem jest Misiek, ja tam tylko zaprawę kręcę i od czasu do czasu murnę co nieco.  Ochódzki w "Misiu" powiedział "Jak byłem młody,też byłem Murzynem i grałem w kosza", a jak *"Misiek był młody to też był murzynem i murował"*  :big grin:   Normalnie taka dumna z niego jestem, że do ślubów miłość, wierność mogę dorzucić i "Bądź dumna ze swojego męża aż do śmierci". Łubu dubu, łubu dubu niech nam żyje Prezes Naszego Klubu...to pisałam ja, MSU :big grin: 

Po shoppingu, po tipsach, po fryzjerze to do murowania  :big grin: 

 


Stan na dziś:





PS.A że Michu leci z bloczkami jak jakiś murarz i pniemy się coraz wyżej to o stropie pomyślałam. W projekcie mamy 19/50 porotherm. Oczywiście u nas nie ma, (jak ja to lubie ). Obdzwoniłam i usłyszałam, ze mało chodliwy  trzebaby z Honoratki pod Poznaniem, po cholere mam coś sciągać z Honoratki. A jak usłyszałam cenę, uuuu ceni się ta Honorata. Przemknął przez moją głowę jak śmigłowiec strop monolityczny, głównie przez to, że żelbet to żelbet, jak marchewka to marchewka, a nie owoc. No ale tak szybko jak wleciał to wyleciał, bo Michu już raz mnie za niego nie przegnał, powiedział, ze to bardzo kontrowersyjne co wyprawiam i ze mi zabrania takiej partyzantki, Kierbud tez mnie nie poparł. Przegrałam z kretesem 2:1. I tym sposobem doszliśmy do Terivy, nie tak mocna jak żelbet, na dodatek grubsza, ale pokocham jak swoją, bo tańsza niż porotherm i jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, ze ja spieprzymy, co moglibyśmy zrobić z monolitem i też dobra dla naszego domu, więc przyjmiemy ją pod swój dach.


*Lekcja 28
Bądźcie czasem dumne ze swoich mężów - oni tego potrzebują jak my shoppingu*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

... boli, boli - bolą wszystkie mięśnie.Nawet chyba włosy bolą, paznokcie i buty, wszystko boli takie te bloczki ciężkie. Wczoraj daliśmy czadu i pękła połówka.Zrobiliśmy 10 warstw z 19. Teraz zacznie się odliczanie w drugą strone. Normalnie startujemy z rakietą, 9-8-7 -6...strop.

Ekipa była trzyosobowa, ja, Michu i brat i murowaliśmy śpiewająco. Dosłownie i w przenośni. Włączyliśmy radijo i tak śpiewająco murowaliśmy, a że słuch i głos mam jakby mi słoń na ucho nadepnął, więc moich towarzyszy zamurowało z wrażenia. Może dlatego tak się spieszyli, zeby skończyć jak najszybciej :smile:  W pewnym momencie jak zaczęłam śpiewać razem z Variusami : "Chciaaaałam więęęcej niż mogłam unieść. Gnało serce o krok przed rozumem."  Chłopaki spojrzeli na mnie, jak próbuje wrzucić bloczek na górę i jak parsknęli śmiechem - chyba się dopasowałam :big grin: 


No co fachowcy, to fachowcy :smile: 


A teraz dla ludzi o mocnych nerwach, ile można zawracać doopę Miśkowi, zeby mi naciął bloczka?? No ile....to się mądra dziewczyna sama nauczyła obsługiwać flexa.


*Lekcja 29
Śpiewanie z murowaniem, ma silny związek. Można murować śpiewająco, albo śpiewać tak że zamuruje z wrażenia..*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wisi nad nami czarna seria zdarzeń, ale myśle, że jeśli wszystko co dobre sie kiedys konczy tak i wszystko co złe musi miec swoj koniec i kropkę. Siła pozytywnego myslenia jest ogromna jak siła rocka. 

Nic to -  budowlane wieści -dostałam projekt stropu, pokolorowałam go i od razu jakoś mniej groźnie wygląda, a tak wyglada tęczowa teriva, tylko niech nikt mi nie wpiera, ze takiej kolorowej nie sprzedają.



różowy - wieńce i żebra rozdzielcze
zielony - żebra stropu
żółty - belka żelbetowa
pomarańczowy - wylewki
niebieski - wymian



*LEKCJA 30 - Czytanie na własną odpowiedzialność

Życie jest jak sinusoida,  jak jesteś na górze - nie zachłystuj się bo kiedyś zjedziesz w dol, a jak jestes na dole to pamietaj, że już tylko pojdziesz w góre. Zdecydowanie wolę być na górze*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nadal murujemy i to juz przestaje być zabawne. Co prawda w tym tygodniu zrobiliśmy baaardzo mało, ale uraz pozostaje do końca życia :smile: 
Bynajmniej zauważyłam pewną zależność, że bloczki robią się coraz cięższe.  Dziś się bujnęłam z jednym takim, oczywiscie nie wrzuciłam go na góre, bo on mie zrzucił na dół, przy okazji walnęłam się tu i ówdzie. Po takim treningu miałam dość murowania na dziś. Postanowiłam dokręcić strzemiona do słupów, ale żeby je dokręcić trzeba najpierw wleźć na górę sciany. I tak źle i tak nie dobrze, wejdę, nie wejdę.No ja nie wejdę??Weszłam, zatańczyłam no i siadłam, na tyłku najbezpieczniej.
Zrobiłam jeden słup, ręce mokre, w głowie się kręci, w myślach widok połamanych kości jakbym spadła...ekhm.... jak tu zleźć teraz.... Miiiiichuuuu!!!!




*Lekcja 31

Im wyższe sciany tym bloczki robią się cięższe, a morał z tego taki, zeby nie murować scian wyzszych niz 130cm*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Weekend upłynął nam w solarium. Podobno najdłużej się trzyma opalenizna na budowlańca. Swieta trojca w postaci MSU, Michu i brat postanowili opallic swoje watłe ciała na budowie. Jako ze piatkowe murowanie skonczylo sie dla mnie zaliczeniem gleby, bloczki zaliczyłam do grupy materiałów niebezpiecznych z czerwoną naklejką "DANGER" i wybrałam swój lęk wysokości jako miejsze zło. Moje umiejetnosci zbrojarskie przeszly same siebie i wszystkie słupy skręciłam na finito, chłopaki wymurowali tylnią sciane praktycznie do końca (bloczki sie skonczyly)




Jak juz sie opaliliśmy, z szelmowskim usmiechem pytam:
- to co szalujemy slupy???

Po raz drugi o maly wlos nie stracilam zycia, ale......

....

dali sie nabrać - a jednak masochiści :big grin:  i wieczorem zaszalowalismy trzy slupy...
Nie pytałam sie czy zalewamy bo nie chciałam sprawdzać wiarygodności zasady do trzech razy sztuka...(mogłaby polecieć moja głowa) 



Szalowanie slupow ( lekcja powtórkowa, co by nie zapomnieć przyswojonego materiału)

[img]
[/img]

Słup trzyma słup





Odczekałam z pytaniem czy zalewamy do niedzieli rano, ....i pytam:
- "to co zalewamy??"

Brwi się zmarszczyły, brody zadrżały ale skoro "DZiewczyny lubia brąz" to chwycili przynetę i pojechaliśmy sie dalej opalać.
Ja kreciłam betun - Michu donosił i podawał na góre- brat odbierał i wlewał- organizacja pracy musi być. 
Przy ostatnim słupie puscił szalunek na dole, ale szybka interwencja, kliny i po sprawie.



Polane i zalane 






*Lekcja 32

Nie każdy kto sie opala w lato buduje dom , ale kazdy kto buduje dom w lato jest opalony*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

U nas dzis było bardzo Italniano, oj Italiano. Generalnie ja "spokojny" człowiek jestem, na jezyk mozna nadepnąć - słowa nie powiem. Ale dwa tygodnie czekać na bloczki i codziennie slyszeć - już produkują, jutro najpóźniej pojutrze będę to taką "miłą, spokojną, ułożoną osobę jak ja :cool:  "można wyprowadzić z równowagi.  A wtedy we mnie budzą się Włoskie instynkty - nie wiem skąd w Polce takie, może jakaś moja pra pra pra pra babka z jakims Giovanno w tany poszła. I jak to we Włoskiej rodzinie, lepiej nie podchodzić do linii ognia i sie nie odzywać, ewentulanie mozna spróbować "...ale...", "...bo...", choć wątpie w dopuszczenie do słowa. Po latającyh talerzach, przeklenstwach typu "kurza twarz", "motyla noga",  makaroni" i "mamma mia" stal pojawiła się w trymiga i to w dobrej cenie, 4 palety bloczka Michu już przeniosl na chudziak i równo złożył ( przy okazji też mu się oberwało), slupy stanęły na baczność i się rozszalowały.
Jutro murowanie...... W poniedziałek ma przyjechać reszta i lepiej żeby przyjechała - Che palle!!!!




*Lekcja 33
Każda kobieta ma Włoskie instynkty, żeby się przekonać wystarczy ją zdenerwować.
Najlepiej o tym wię jej mąż - niestety ( dla męża niestety)*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kolejny weekend upłynął na murowaniu. Jak sobie przypomnę, ze się cieszyłam jak wylaliśmy chudziak i miał nastać w koncu ten lepszy etap -'murowanie'. Oj naiwna niewiasto, murownie z bloczków betonowych zwłaszcza powyżej 2 metrów to nie to samo co smażenie jajecznicy. 

Przy ostatnich dwóch warstwach, wygląda to już następująco, wchodze na podstawkę ,wrzucam kilka bloczkow na rusztowanie zbite z palet i szalunkow,  potem sama włażę na rusztowanie, a potem się wdrapuje na dwa bloczki ustawione na sztorc, wrzucam zaprawe i szczerzę zęby, że sięgnęłam.
No ja nie dam rady :big grin: ?Jak się nie da - jak się da. :cool: 

Mlody stoi na dole zadziera głowę i mówi "Mamusia gdzie tam wlazłaś"??? :jaw drop: 
Moja mama, ktora przyjechala z młodym puka się w czoło i mówi "Zdurniałaś??" :Evil: 

Teraz trzeba to samo zrobić tylko z bloczkiem. Bloczek w ręce, i teraz trzeba wejść wyzej, przykucnięcie, bloczek o kolanka, wysiłek i Ok wdrapałam się na bloczki,  trzymam pion a w rękach dwadzięscia parę kilo, teraz trzeba to wycisnąć w górę, wrzucę, nie wrzucę, wrzucę...i przydałyby się jeszcze szpilki żeby sięgnać
Wrzuciłam, siadło na zaprawie, ja...pi...le. Teraz trzeba go sciagnąć i od nowa..i tym sposobem zostałam zdegradowana do kręcenia zaprawy, podawania bloczka i sprzątania.  :oops: 
Co za wstyd. 



*Lekcja 34
Kielnia, czy patelnia co za różnica, tak samo trudno jest zrobić pyszną jajecznicę, którą przyszły mąż zapamięta do końca życia jak i wymurować równo na wysokościach. 
No chyba, że sie robi to w szpilkach - to wtedy może ułatwić zadanie( w obydwu przypadkach) *

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wczoraj oficjalnie skonczyły sie murować sciany piwnicy. Jakby ktos mi pol roku temu powiedzial, ze sami je wymurujemy to bym się glęboko zastanowila nad slusznoscią tej opinii, a Misiek po prostu postukałby sie w czoło. Tym bardziej, ze co niektorzy wogole w nas nie wierzyli, co nie dodaje skrzydeł. 
A jednak - udało się, ale uraz do bloczków betonowych pozostanie do  końca zycia - bynajmiej na pewno w domu nie bedziemy mieli modnych szarosci  :cool: 

I chociaz bylo ciezko w przenośni i dosłownie podnieslimy, przenieslismy i ulozylismy jakies 45 ton bloczkow betonowych, ukrecilismy kilkaset betoniarek zaprawy, przenieslismy kilkadziesiat workow cementu i kilkanascie ton piachu. Tluszcz zamienil się w miesnie - i niech mi ktoś teraz podskoczy  :big grin:  :cool:  Jak wczesniej podnosiłam dziecko, mowilam ale jesteś już cięzki, teraz podnosze go jak piorko, po schodach wbiegam a nie wchodze jak zasapany żółw i co najważniejsze mam o wiele lepsza kondycja shoppingowa, więc mogę dłużej marudzić w przymierzalniach :big grin: 






*Lekcja 35

Ona ma siłę na shopping, on ma siłę zeby wytrzymac ten shopping z nią, dziecko ma siłę żeby naciągnąć na nowego tira-  budowa to niezły trening*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wczoraj zaszalowaliśmy rodzinnie trzy słupy,  jak ja nie lubię szalować!!! wszystko tylko nie to, nie nie nie i już - a jednak!! - więc wypadałoby je zalać. Najlepiej to tuż po pracy a przed burzą. Duszno i parno jak w piekle ( wiem, bo byłam, baby to wszędzie wlazą). Jak juz dojechalismy zaczęło się robić ciemno, ponuro i pillingowo co oznaczało tylko jedno kolejna burza piaskowa na naszej pustyni. Podział ról jak ostatnio, ja byłam od zaopatrzenia - czyli kręciłam betun, Michu od logistyki -podawał na górę, na samej górze stał Chuck Noris nierób w słomkowym kapeluszu od managementu-czyli mój brat, który wlewał. Tak czy siak skonczylismy i lunęło. Ale zdążliśmy zakryć słupy od góry grubą folią
A Michu został cichym zabójca wiader- wszystkie połamał.
Czarne chmury nad nami


I się rozpadało na dobre tuż po tym jak skonczyliśmy lać, w deszczu  już przykrywaliśmy górę folią, a później były zawody na najbardziej zmoczoną czapkę i brudne nogi :big grin: 





a póżniej już tylko, grzmoty, pioruny, błyskawice...




*Lekcja 36
... burza to jest jak stary Anion i dobry Kation się kłócą, jeden ładuje część chmury jonami ujemnymi a drugi swoją część  dodatnimi i następuje wyładowanie, a z nim pioruny i błyskawice. Oto drogie dzieci jest burza i nie ma się czego bać, no chyba że betun wypłucze - to się trzeba wtedy bać*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Zafundowaliśmy sobie jeden z nielicznych sprzetów, jak szaleć to szaleć i przyszła do nas giętara z alledrogo za a 99 zeta. W końcu kierownik bedzie sie cieszył, ze wykształciuchy proste strzemiona pokręcą. Przyszła we wtorek i od razu ją rodzinne wypróbowaliśmy od najmłodszego do najstarszego, można uznać, ze shopping udany :big grin: 


..lepiej Miska nie wkurzać, bo się iskrzy



...ale ja lubię kręcić, fajne to :big grin:  ( Mam zamiar skręcić sama wianki, żebra, wylewki i wymiany na strop)




Wczoraj zaś wieczorem zmobilizowałam chłopaków do zaszalowania belki nad garażem. Jak już wspominałam nie nawidzę szalować. Więc się wymigałam. W tym czasie skręciłam 3 belki pod nadproża, roszalowałam słupy, posprzątałam i przewiozłam tone kamienia 8-16, a te obiboki tylko tą belkę zaszalowały, no szkoda gadać  :big grin: 

Szukam kredy,szukam, mydła, może pisaka. Gdzieś to było, ale nóg dostało. Było, ale się zmyło....No żesz przepastliwa szopa. Zaczynam już się irytować, uaktywnia mi się włoski instynkt. Szukam czy czegoś podobnego nie mam w torebce, przecież przerózne rzeczy tam noszę ( jak 99% procent kobiet) ale ani kredy, ani kredki świecowej buchnietej dziecku nie mam. Ale co ma każda kobieta w torebce? Na bank coś do podrasowania się :big grin:  Troche mi szkoda było mojego ulubionego Gosha - ale czego sie nie robi. Pierwsza belka znaczona pomadką - moje pierwsze poświęcenie dla tej budowy.  

Jak Michu to zbaczył to powiedział " Patrze i nie rozumiem". Okazało się, ze to on był cichym kitraczem kredy, kreda się znalazła ( zreszta tez buchnięta dziecku :smile: ). 


Belka, chłopaki sie napracowali - nie jest to takie proste. Zrobili i równo i mocno, można skakać



*Lekcja 37

Bo tego nie wie nikt do czego może służyć szminka. 
- do pomalowania ust, ale to takie pospolite,
- dzieciakowi do pomazania ściany pod naszą nieuwagę - strasznie irytujące,
- do napisania na lustrze tego i owego - takie filmowe
- zostawienia śladu na kołnierzyku koszuli - rozwścieczające
- do znaczenia zbrojenia - normalne*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Inwestorka porobiła na drutach 



Chlopaki zaszaleli ( znów się wymigałam :cool: )


w związku z czym nadproza, belka progowa nad garazem i ostatni słup gotowe -jutro zalewamy.

*Lekcja 38
Bo wymigać to się tez trzeba umieć *

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wczoraj sie natyraliśmy i już teraz rozumiem co znaczy rozumieć się bez słów - tyle samo co nie mieć już nawet sił żeby otworzyć usta  i wydobyć z siebie stado dziko galopujących sylab. Zalaliśmy wczoraj to co się dało zalać, a rano szybciutko na budowę bo miała przyjechać teriva - oj ciężko było wstać z łożka, a raczej zmusić swoje ciało do zmartwychstania




Miły Pan, ktory przywiozl terive (cóż za rzadkość!)i podjechał na górę i dało się rozładować do środka...( ostatni idioci zostawili bloczki kilkadziesiat metrow niżej na dzialce sasiadow.  Bynajmiej Pan kiedyś u nas już był i jakoś tak się zdarzało że albo kręciłam beton, albo zbijałam blaty na szalunki, albo coś tam ...Kilka pustaków stropowych było luzem, no i mówię:
- da Pan zaniosę do środka... , za chwilę Bozsse jakie to lekkie ( porównuje do bloczków), no jaka miła różnica ( grymas zadowolenia),no ale niesamowite uczucie lekkości...
- podziwiam tą Pani cierpliwość (Pan zagaja)
- ekhmm ale jaką??
- no tą do męża, ze tak Pani każe - niejedna by już dawno nie wytrzymała
- hmm, no wie Pan dziecko jest jeszcze gorsze, codziennie sprawdza co zrobiłam :big grin: 
.....
- Michu sie zasmiał i mówi, nie uwierzy Pan,ale to ona nakręca to wszystko i rozkazuje

No miły Pan i tak nie uwierzył, że Michu mnie nie przymusza :smile: 

Mieliśmy zrobić dziś zrobic ostatnia rzecz przed stropem, czyli nadlewkę, ale Michu zbielał, zzieleniał i osłabł i odpuściliśmy sobie pracę w największy upal. Pomierzyliśmy  szlaufwagą poziomy wszystkich narożnikow w odniesieniu do jednego i przerwa na rehabilitację. Wieczorem zlałam mocno sciany wodą zanim zaczęliśmy cokolwiek robic. Nadlewka betonowa wypełni 5cm, ktore nam zabrakło do odpowiedniej wysokości i wyrówna poziom scian pod strop (wg naszego mierzenia  wyszła róznica 1-1,5 cm co ładnie zniwelujemy nadlewką). Także pod strop bedzie super-hiper i jeszcze raz super równo -  co przy szajsowatych bloczkach betonowych jest wyzwaniem.


Zdradzam kolejny top secret, dwie deski i trzy klamry zrobione z kawałków fi 12.




Rozciągnąć sznurek od narożnika do narożnika,ułożyć deski, spiąć na końcach i po srodku klamrami, ustawić poiomicą poziom, zalać betonem ( ale takim gestszym), wypoziomować, i tak dalej.....i jak zacznie lać zakryć strechem i spadać do domu. Oczywiście zrobiliśmy dwie sciany i zaczęlo lać...




*Lekcja 39
Pozory mylą
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No i mamy pierwszy błąd na budowie, do którego się przyznajemy bez bicia, żebyscie nie mysleli ze my takie alfy i omegi, przecież mylić się to także trzeba umieć. Pomierzyliśmy wczoraj szlaufagą ale wymiary policzyliśmy odwrotnie. Normalnie kosmos, zamiast odjąć dodaliśmy i odwrotnie. Nadlewka do kucia  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  Wczoraj wspominałam, ze chyba nie w ta strone mierzymy i nawet sie sciełam z Michem i bratem, ale zostałam przegłosowana ( musze pomyśleć o prawie veto). Dziś nie mogłam przez to w nocy spać, pojechałam rano odpicowana w kiecuni ( przed obiadkiem u tesciówki) i jeszcze raz pomierzyłam z Michem no i odwrotnie. I nawet kiecunia nie pomogła, jakby to ująć "było dość niecenzuralnie". Po brata, trzeci raz zmierzone - no i baaa,ma być odwrotnie. Jutro kol maj best friend Kierownik - niech zmierzy niwelatorem,a niech to szlag trafi................ :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

*
Lekcja 40 (pouczenie z komentarzy)
Nawet czarna noc potrafi rozjaśnić... umysł !*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Rano dzwonie do Kierownika i slysze w sluchawce, ze wlasnie wraca z naszej budowy. Oho ide na dywanik, w szkole prymuska na dywanik nie chodziła, w pracy tez nie no kiedys musi być ten pierwszy raz. Nasz Kierbud kieruje sporą inwestycją, ide do niego do biura,po drodze mijam kilkunastu chłopa, co tu dużo mówić jak to na budowie.  Puk,puk z miną dziecka co to zbiło ulubiony wazonik mamy, wchodze do biura i co...i Kierbud mowi ze w porzadku, zebym wrzuciła na luz, wzięła niwelator, pomierzyła, poprawiła co jest źle i że generalnie to jest dobrze. Na koniec mi rzucił ze przy trzeciej chacie to juz sie nie powinnam przejmować głupotami, bo widzi ze zapał to ja mam na trzy. Przez ramię tylko rzuciłam, ze nie stac mnie na trzy działki i wyszczerzyłam zęby. Nasz Kiero to fajny i ludzki gość. 

Jak tak siedzialam u niego to wciagu kilku minut zaliczył niemożebną ilość wizyt budowlańcow w biurze.
n1) Panie kierowniku, ja tylko po klucze do kontenera po wode. Pić mi się chce
nr2) Panie kierowniku,aaa.. a Pan zajęty, a ja tylko chciałęm się spytac ten tego,  a moge isc do sklepu po fajki
nr3) Panie kierowniku, no chciałem, ( tu łypnął okiem) no w sumie już nic
 ... :rotfl: 

Kierownik pozyczyl niwelator, i niestety potwierdziło się, ze policzyliśmy odwrotnie, Nadlewka już skuta.



*
Lekcja 41
Nie taki kierownik straszny jak go malują.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ja naprawde czekałam dziś na ten deszcz, jak dobrze że zagrzmiało, zmoczyło i wygnało mnie z tego ogrodu. No bo co można tyle robić w ogrodzie u rodzicow (vel dziadkow), podczas urlopu. Opalać się?? ale jak wytrzymać plackiem? Objadać malinami, ale jak natrafi sie jakaś z robakiem to i chęć odchodzi. Jak to dobrze, ze ja tam mam stal i projekt i gietarke i V-ke zbrojarska. Tak się z V-ką polubiłyśmy, ze to juz prawie jak moja trzecia reka - a jak sie ma trzy rece w tym dwie prawe to mozna skrecic wience stropowe, trzy duze zebra, słup, wymian, belke na schody, pogiac stal na wylewki i przygotowac na zebra rozdzielcze. Zostaly mi dwa duze zebra na deser - ale poczekam,  az znow zaswieci słonce i pojde boso pomiedzy sałatę a rzodkiewkę.... :cool: 


*

Lekcja 42
Zrobienie swetra na drutach jest o niebo trudniejsze niż skręcenie zbrojenia na strop, nie wspominając o szydełkowaniu.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przygarowaliśmy :smile:  Moje robótki ręczne wczoraj przetransportowały się na budowę i już nie będę deptać żadnej marchewki ani sałaty, a szkoda bo to fajna praca. Jak sobie obiecałam tak SAMA skręciłam zbrojenie na strop, ale ja mam lekkie zboczenie i lubie stal i beton więc extasa była i zadowolenie, ze dałam radę. 

Stemple ( czyt. sztyce ) dojechały. Zaczęliśmy rozkładanie stropu. Z racji tego że mamy sporo żeber i wylewek bedzie tez troche szalowania, no trudno jakoś to przezyje. Dzis zaszalowalismy dwa duze zebra stropowe ( rozdzielcze to normalka) i rozlozylismy część belek i garów. Powiem tak - nie jest źle, ja garowałam Michu mi podawał, brat szalował i dziwił się że podnosze gar jedną ręką - co kobieta to kobieta i gar to żadna nowość.

PS. Znow dobrzy ludzie pojawili sie na naszej planecie, jeden przemily co pozyczyl stemple za symboliczna stowę, na oczy czlowieka nie widzialam, ale juz go lubie . Zreszta znajomy, znajomego, od znajomych :smile:  Drudzy przywiezli to za "kiedys mi sie odwdzieczycie". Z ta przywozka to drwale z lasu, wiec bylo wesolo w drodze powrotnej, z racji urlopu ja to zalatwialam. Generalnie wracałam z nimi i mialam przerąbane :big grin: , ale serdecznie ich pozdrawiam  :smile: 






*Lekcja 43
Jak wracałam z tymi stemplami to się zastanawiałam co ja tu robię? Budowa to wiele pytań retorycznych*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Podobno zaczal sie dlugi weekend. Mowie do Miska:

- a co to jest "Długi weekend" 
a on do mnie:
- a co to jest "weekend"

No to sie dogadaliśmy

Z racji tego ze oboje z Michem znow garowaliśmy, a dziecko nam zgłodniało ( my możemy cały dzien o wodzie i wafelkach jak wielbłądy), zadzwonilismy po pizze, w sluchawce głos mowi, ze "DŁUGI WEEKEND" i trzeba czekać do 45 minut. Bozze to ktoś ma weekend. No dobra, dziecko głodne to złe dziecko, trzeba było coś ugotować. Frajda dla całej trójki bezcenna, i zmywać nie trzeba :smile:  Było ognicho



 i moj pierwszy dzieciak na swoim miejscu, oto zebro numer 4.
 We dwojke to wciagnęliśmy - nie pytajcie jak




*Lekcja 44
Kielbasa na patyku,  garnki na stropie, długi weekend, ktory jest za krótki - bezcenne. Za wszystko inne zapłacisz w hurtowni budowlanej*

PS. A nie mowilam, ze bede miala kolorowa terive :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis doszłam do wniosku, ze jakaś mało zdecydowana chyba jestem. Jak kobieta przed lustrem i z dylematem "Nie mam w co się ubrać". Na poczatku chciałam monolit,  potem terive, a teraz jak popatrzyłam na swój strop to wyszło, że mam monolito-terive i to kolorową. Na ten kosmiczny strop policzyliśmy stemple, pożyczylismy więcej. Mialo wystarczyc, tak ze sasiadom mozna coś podszalować z rozmachu. I co??

Miało, miało ale się...ze ... :smile:  Mało.  Ja dokręcałam dziś na gorze zbrojenie - jako, ze dostałam funkcje zbrojarza (i pewnie już tak zostanie do końca budowy), a chlopaki szalowali pod te monolity tak zaszaleli, ze wszystkie stemple mi zuzyli, a została im jeszcze wylewka, belka na schody i kawalek terivy. Kazałam im zaszalować to, tym drewnem co jest. I co? 

I sie zawzieli powiedzieli, ze NIE...normalnie bunt na pokładzie. Gdzie ja im stemple w sobote wieczorem na niedziele znajdę i to 15 sztuk. Rozumiem jedną, dwie to poszłabym wycięła toporkiem sosenkę. Ale 15..??   15-tu sosenek to nie dam rady. No i co..? :smile: 

I wyjscia nie mialam, znalazłam. Przypomniało mi się, ze nasz niedoszły ciesla ( zamówiony, odmówiony - takie zycie) mial się budować, kol maj best ciesla - I co?? Ciesla ma, ciesle dwa razy w zyciu na oczy widzialam, ale z ciesla sie polubiliśmy, ciesla pozyczy, ciesla bedzie mial u nas prace jak w koncu wykształciuchy kredyt wezmą, cieśla jest spoko. Juro smigamy przyczepką po 15 sosenek  :big grin: 

Odmiana żeńska zbrojarza? Zbrojarka :smile:  


*Lekcja 45
Kiedy niemożliwe staje się możliwe, to wcale nie znaczy, że dokonałaś (eś) cudu. To znaczy, że w końcu się postarałeś.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jesli komus sie wydaje ze kosmiczny strop to jakas zwykła, szara teriva. To jest w błędzie. Na naszej już chyba tylko zasmażki brakuje. Wszystko tam mamy i duże żebra, i wylewki, i stal taką i siaką, od wyboru do koloru. Swoje miejsce dziś dostały następne moje dzieci, zebra 2 i 3, a pomiedzy nimi jak pomiedzy wódkę, a zakąskę, wylewka żelbetowa. Kręciłam ją i klęłam pod nosem, chlopaki zrobili szalunek pod inna wylewke sosenkami od ciesli :big grin: 


Zebro 2, 3, wylewka2, słup i wymian i nadgarstek w bandażu elastycznym




Stan na dziś


Dochodzimy do schodów, myśle o nich i czuję jak neurony zderzają sie ze sobą i niesie puste echo. Zero pomysłu, nawet nie mam malutkiego zielonego pojęcia jak je zrobić.... :sad: 

*Lekcja 46
Brak pojęcia może skutkować brakiem schodów*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A sie pochwale :smile: 

Kierownik dziś był i posprawdzał. Znow noc nie przespana, ja jakaś przejmująca  ostatnio _jezdem_, normalnie miętka się robie. No nic, czekam na jego telefon. Dzwoni, odebrać - nie odebrać, a jak każe rozkręcać to co skręciłam?? No nic odbiorę.

- Dzien dobry Panie Kierowniku (MSU)
- Dwa słowa ( Kierbud)
- Tak?? ( O Bozsse a jednak bedzie kazał rozkręcać)
- Pełen profesjonalizm.
 Jeden z lepiej zrobionych stropów jakie widziałem, szacunek

Znów wykształciuchy zaskoczyły swojego kierownika :big grin:  :rotfl:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Doszlismy do schodow. I tu zaczely sie schody. Bo nie wiemy jak, bo cieniaki jestesmy i mozemy spaprac. Moze by tak kogos wziac do tych schodow, a moze by tylko laczniki zostawic. Druga wersja odpadła bo od razu miałam wizje, ze jak zostawimy to na swiete nigdy nie zrobimy tego i do konca zycia czeka nas drabinka, i ja taka siwa, na trzęsacych nogach zadzieram kiecunie i ganiam po tej drabince. No dobra, to szukamy Pana do schodow. Przemiły Pan mowi 3500, o matko za dwa dni pracy!! To chyba jacys celebryci mi te schody beda szalowac. Przez noc przysniło mi sie ile to ja za te 3500 moglabym kupic na obecnym, sezonowym sale i mówie Michowi "Spróbujemy. Jak sie nie uda to damy sobie spokój" ( za każdym razem mu tak mówie). Siedziałam ja bidulka dwa popołudnia i liczyłam, wysokość, szerokość, tangensy, Pitagorasy, szerokość w pasie, długość nogawki i statystyczna średnia buta. Eureka - mam, mam rozliczone. Pojechali my wczoraj z  kreda buchniętą dziecinie ( jak żle zrobię to zmażę), kątownik, miara i bazgramy na scianach schody i co?? Próba generalna i tańce pogo i radość, bo zgadza się, a potem... patrze, patrze i mówię ale jak to...nie wierzę oczętom swym własnym. Otworze drzwi do piwnicy na parterze i od razu schody w dół. Przecież ja co 10 raz zaliczę glebę, nie wspominając już jak Michu mnie odwiezie po pogaduchach z Izunią, to już na pewno spadnę ( ja to się wtedy mogę nawet o podłogę potknąć) Musi byc ostani przed drzwiami jako podest ( tak ze dwa stopnie zusammen) zeby mozna było spokojnie drzwi otworzyc i noge swą powabną postawić. I od nowa liczę i może być tak, ze my bez schodów ostaniemy na starość :sad: 



*Lekcja 47

Ostatnio się czujemy z Miskiem jak Pat i Mat - sąsiedzi z bajki jeszcze czechosłowackiej. Ja drapie sie po głowie, on przybija mi piątkę, a schody nadal nas prześladują.

*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Zeby nie było tak, że wszystko idzie według planu. Przyszły deszcze niespokojne i niepokornie zmyły plany, a razem z nimi zmyły tez schody wyrysowane a nowo. Obecnie jak wchodze do piwnicy czuje sie jak w jaskini, ciemno i kapie na głowe z pustaków, na chudziaku oczywiscie tez woda, brakuje tylko nietoperzy, stalaktytów i stalagmitów, nawet moje rysunki na scianach wygladaję jakby ludzie pierwotni tam żyli. Ale swidrujac pomiedzy nieustannymi dostawami wody udało nam sie zrobic belkę zelbetowa jako wzmocnienie pod schody na dole, rozmierzyc poziom stropu - (od 2-4 mm róznicy, spodziewałam sie w centrymetrach, wiec miłe zaskoczenie :big grin: ), a wczoraj jak popołudniu w końcu się rozjaśniło zarzuciliśmy zaprawą szczeliny pomiedzy scianami a stropem. Robota irytujaca, najpierw rzuca sie zaprawe z gory ( jak nie zleci przez szparę w dół to dobrze), pozniej od od dołu ( co drugi raz ląduje na rzucaczu), a pozniej to wszystko trzeba ładnie wyrównać. Tam gdzie nie dawałam rady kielnią ( np pod belki), musiałam upychać ręką, efekt plastry na wszystkich palcach prawej reki. 

*Lekcja 48
Człowiek planuje, a deszcz plany psuje*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ostatnio zaczęłam zapadać na chorobe wiencowa, niby wieniec ma byc w szalunku,bo kazdy ma takie cuda wianki, ale jak go zaszalowac to cisza. Nawet kardiolog nie wie. W ostatecznosci mozna deski przykleic do sciany na super glue, ale w Ruchu nie mieli hurtowej ilości. Oto jak sie zaplata kosmiczny szalunek wienca :

1) Zbic blat szerszy o jakies 10-15cm niz wysokosc mierzona od powierzchni sciany nosnej do finalnej wysokosci stropu ( wysokosc H)
2) Przygotowac dwie deseczki na wysokość H 
3) Przybic te deseczki do blatu od wewnetrznej strony licujac z gorna powierzchnia ( nie zabijac gwozdzi  do konca, zeby potem móc łatwo je odczepic),
4) Oprzec blat o sciane, opierajac go na tych deseczkach
5) Jeden ludź trzyma blat, a drugi wiertara kołkuje dol blatu do sciany
6) Odczepic deseczki 
7) Wierzch szalunku lata jak Żyd po pustym sklepie, wiec złozyc drut wiazalkowy na trzy i powiazac go z belkami, slupami 



8 ) Od dolu wieniec mozna zaprzec jeszcze kantowkami
9) Na koniec kopnac szalunek i sprawdzic czy sie trzyma 
9) Super glue uzyc do rozdartego buta,ktory zaczepil sie o zbrojenie stropu


Historia lubi sie powtarzac, dealine sobota 8 rano a my mamy mase rzeczy nie dokonczonych, dokladnie parszywa 13-tke nie dokonczonych spraw ( spisałam) i nie wiem czy sie wyrobimy. Zostały nam dwa wieczory po 18, w tym jutro ma znow padac. Jakby tego bylo malo, nie mamy trzeciej osoby do pomocy przy zalewaniu. Trza zrobić casting, bo watpię by Michu mi uwierzył jak mu powiem daj spokoj, damy rade - nie takie stropy zalewałam !  ADRENALINA, zaczyna sie...juz mnie nosi

Belka na schody przed tunningiem


i po 



Winowajcy zdartych palcow, zaklejone zaprawa szczeliny pod belkami i pustakami 



Otulina pod zbrojeniem no i poziom :big grin: 











*Lekcja 49

Ryzyko jest siostrą budowy, wchodze na sciane stąpając pomiedzy strzemionami wienca i mowie, spadne czy nie?? Staje na belce - i mysle złamie sie czy nie? Nigdy w zyciu stropu nie zalewałam i mysle zaleję czy nie? Zdążę czy nie??*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Najszybszy poranek w zyciu za mna, szczerze to nawet nie wiem co sie dzialo, tak szybko wszystko sie dzialo. Wiem, ze ledwo co skonczyłam polewac woda pustaki i pojawila sie pompa. W sumie wszystko zajelo 20 minut, nie wiem nawet kiedy podłaczyli druga gruche. Dobrze, ze dal rade byc przy zalewaniu moj brat (zreszta ten strop to glownie zasluga jego pomocnej wiedzy i umiejetnosci) Gdyby nie on, na pewno bysmy nie dali rady sami zrobic tego stropu. W połowie betonowania Michu bardzo zle sie poczul i musial zejsc ze stropu bo zaczelo sie robic niebezpiecznie (adrenalina, wysilek , zdarza sie najlepszym).  Zostaliśmy z bratem tylko we dwojke, on przy pompie, ja raz z wibratorem, raz przy grabiach i łopacie. Totalny hardcore. Potem on rownał, ja mierzyłam i rograbiałam. Po wszystkim myslałam, ze umre z wysilku. 



Po wszystkim, w pół żywa grabiami podtrzymywałam głowe, zeby mi nie odpadła




Kiero mowi, bez wibratora do stropu nie podchodzic. Ja mowie Panie kierowniku,ale ja naprawde nie uzywam :big grin:   Kiero mowi, to przyjsc do mnie pozycze
Tu lekko sie zdziwiłam, no bo rozne rzeczy slyszałam na panienskich wieczorach, no ale zeby Kierbud  miał. Wiec dorwałam sie do wibratora
I powiem tak o ile pompe ciezko utrzymac w ryzach to zapadajac sie nogami w beton ledwo co utrzymywałam wibrator, było to dla mnie wrecz w granicach fizycznej wytrzymalosci. W pewnym momencie myslałam, ze sie rozpłacze, wibrator walił jak szalony,nie miałam sił juz do niego, co chwile łapałam tez łopate, ale zacisnelam zeby i wytrwałam. To chyba pierwszy wibrator, ktory tak zajechał kobiete :cool:  


Operator i kierowca betoniarki oczywiscie pekali ze smiechu jak zobaczyli mnie wdrapujacą sie na strop, po wszystkim wygladali juz lekko zaszokowani
Sadze, ze beda musieli sie napic, zeby zapomniec :big grin: . A ja po wszystkim byłam jak Lara Croft i jej wibrator :big grin: 



Na koniec brat sam juz konczyl wyrownywac, ten facet ma sile Pudziana









*Lekcja 50
Dziś przekroczyłam bariery swojej fizycznej słabości, siła tkwi w myśleniu*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

IZOLACJA, a produktów do popełnienia tyle, ze łatwiej mi było wybrac imie dla dziecka niż tą cholerna izolacje. Kładłam sie spac, a z pod łóżka wyłaziły groźne lamdy i mówiły zobaczysz będzie zimno, bedzie wilgotno, piach zmiażdży styropian, a na koniec i tak Ci to wszystko zgnije. Ja rozumiem, ze z moja psychika nie najlepiej i to postepuje, no ale zeby styropian sie snił po nocach zamiast jakiegoś masazysty?? W koncu padł wybor i nie ma co sie dociekac w tym przeliczen ( jakos nie wierze w te tysieczne ułamki), ja po prostu chciałam się wyspać i nie straszyć ludzi rano swoimi opowiesciami o tym co mi sie sniło. Wiec zamowiłam gdzie najblizej, najszybciej,  oczywiscie kosmicznie drogo, (jak wszedzie). 

Zaczelismy od fasety, idealnie sie sprawdziła puszka od piwa ( nikt sie nie chce przyznac, kto pil Okocim z Biedronki za 1,99 :smile: ) Wiec zwalmy to na kogos nieobecnego,na przyklad na tescia  :big grin: 



Gruntowalismy rozcienczonym dysperbitem. Jak tak sobie mazałam, to pomyslałam jakie te swinstwa na rozpuszczalnikach przy ławach były straszne, nie do porównania dysperbit łatwiejszy do nakładania. Jak już skonczylam  wygladałam w kropki, ciapki, czarna, brudna i wyszlo na to, ze zadna różnica, po jednym i po drugim chodzę niedomyta.( Przy okazji maznęłam ponownie scianke fundamentowa )


A teraz jak sie przelicza pieniadze podczas budowy:
Nie miałam z kim dzisiaj zostawic Mlodego, do pracy tez musiałam isc wiec zabrałam go ze soba. Jak juz zrobił konkretna rozpierduche i wszyscy mieli dosc, zostawilismy bałagan i zmyliśmy sie wczesniej. Poszlismy cos przegryźć i jakoś tak dziwnym trafem znaleźliśmy sie w Zarze (ciekawe jak?  :Lol: ) Mlody wparowal, wziął w jedna reke  bluze, w druga buty i oswiadcza zadowolony " Ja juś wyblałem moziemy juź isc". Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu czarne, skorzane trampki i marynrska bluza. Powiem tak, jak juz mi sie mozg do konca zlansuje, wiem kto bedzie mnie ubierał na starosc. Duma mnie rozpierała, ze moj trzylatek ma taki dobry gust. Niestety właczyl mi sie kalkulator, bluza trzy worki kleju do styro, trampki 5 workow. Przeliczyłam  ile mozemy zachachmęcić. Zwiekszy sie  wydajnosc kleju na metr kwadratowy to  starczy na bluze. 

*Lekcja 51
Odkad zaczelam sie budowac włączył mi sie dziwny kalkulator,mianowicie przeliczam wszystko na worki cementu, bloczki, kleje i tym podobne. Podobno to normalne, o ile sie nie zaczyna pytac w sklepie " Ukhmm, przepraszam a ile metrow folii kubelkowej kosztuje ta torebka??" .*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jeśli, ktoś kiedyś równie mocno uderzy się w głowę jak ja i wpadnie na cudowny pomysł żeby mieć piwnicę, a potem na głupszy pomysł, żeby samemu ją wybudować to serdecznie pozdrawiam i zapraszam pożyczę swój zapasowy kaftan bezpieczeństwa :Lol: .

 Zamazaliśmy to cholerstwo dysperbitem, o ile do 1,5 metra jest ok to wszystko powyżej masakra. Łatwiej mi jest napisać gdzie tego lepiszcza nie miałam, niż gdzie miałam, a zakumuflowałam się od stóp do głowy, a i tak byłam cała czarna. Wracaliśmy do domu jak dwa lepkie murzyny z Dżamajki. Jak już się nażarliśmy tego dysperbitu do woli ( w ustach też był, no ja nie wiem jak,ale był) to dziś zaczęła się bajka. 

Termoizolacja. żyć nie umierać. Dociąć styropian albo i nie, nałożyć klej, docisnąć. No tak to można pracować, czysto i pada ciepły śnieg, i ten śnieg jest wszedzie, i tak świątecznie w środku lata i lecą te białe kulki. I nie wiedzieć czemu do ust, włosow i oczu też lecą. Położyliśmy dziś dwie ściany  i nażarliśmy tych białych latających, (wg Młodego to był ciepły śnieg  :smile: ), a potem doszliśmy do wniosku, ze nie jest tak zle  i jeszcze troche to może wyjdziemy z Ziemi, bo z siebie to już dawno wyszliśmy  :Lol: 



*Lekcja 52

Styropian jest zjadliwy, podobnie jak dysperbit.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Piwnica wyglada jak termos w kropki. Z Miskiem mamy teraz wszystko czarno na białym i powoli zaczęłam się obawiać, że układanie styro zostanie naszym nowym, rodzinnym hobby. Na szczęscie nie...
Zajelo nam to sobote, niedziele i trzy popołudnia po 18-tej. Wyglada całkiem cieplo, tam gdzie robiliśmy już resztkami sił widzę nierownosci,a raczej kłują mnie one w oczy, ale wcisniemy piankę, zatrzemy i po paprokach nie bedzie sladu. Siły nas kompletnie opuściły i jęczymy jak dwa stare dziadki. Najgorsza była klatka schodowa, gdzie popełnialiśmy wycinanki kurpiowskie oraz dosc problematyczna tylnia sciana z kaskadami, poniewaz kompletnie nie ma tam miejsca na dwie osoby, a tym bardziej na manewry styropianowo-klejąco-doklepujące.

 Wczoraj przy tej tylniej scianie jak sie huknęłam w łokieć i to akurat w to miejsce gdzie prąd przechodzi, przy czym wyprodukowałam go jak mała elektrownia i mogłabym co najmniej troche zarobić na Enei, albo wspomóc dwa rzędy latarni na ulicy. Powyzsze hukniecie spowodowało, ze uszła ze mnie czesc energii kosmicznej poniewaz zaczynam sie rozczulac nad sobą i marudzic, że kiedy w końcu wygrzebiemy się z Ziemi, bo lekką to ona nie jest..





A tak Michu schodzi z naszego stropu, ja nie chce krakać bo pod nim jest dziura na 3 metry, ale niech on sobie nie myśli, że jak będzie miał gips, to go do roboty nie zagonię  :Lol: 



*
Lekcja 53
I pamiętajcie, żeby się nie uderzyć w to miejsce gdzie prąd przechodzi*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Pogoda znów dała się we znaki i lunęło jak w porze deszczowej na Sawannie. Podlało tu i owdzie, a przy okazji dopiero co polozony styropian, zostawilismy wszystko zeby podeschlo, od razu wynoszac kilkanascie wiader wody z chudziaka i w koncu przymusowo dostaliśmy kilka dni wolnego, normalnie jak L4 z pracy.

Odkad zaczelismy budowe wolnych chwil niet, ale za pernametny brak czasu i owszem. Wiec pindrzenie sie pamietam jak przez mgłę z zamierzchłych czasów i chodzimy jak para kiepsko domytych ludzi ( czyt. brudasy). Ostatnio strzeliła mi pianka, jak chciałam załadować ja w pistolet i teraz juz wiem, ze trzeba ją od razu usunać, bo jak zaschnie jedyna metodą jest spiłowywanie tego ścierwa pilniczkiem badz wersja dla bardziej zuchwałych - papierem sciernym brrr. Wiec od łokcia po czubki palców płakałam i piłowałam. Generalnie w pracy na paznokciach mam obowiązkowo kolorowy ( najlepiej ciemny) lakier, bo przykrywa wszelkie pozostałości po dysperbicie. Po budowie zawsze coś trzeba - bankomat, zakupy itd. Wiec jak dwa paproki w ciuchach od haute couture (tu dziura, tu zaczepione, ubabrane klejem, z przyklejonym kawałkiem czegoś nie zidentyfikowanego, bo ja sie ciagle o cos zaczepiam i przyklejam), z kulkami styropianu we wlosach wyskakuję z samochodu i daje susa do bankomatu (zanim mnie ktoś zobaczy), znając zycie mijam znajome twarze, wiec do sklepu ide i jest mi juz wszystko jedno, czy ktos mnie rozpozna byleby dorwać bułke, chleb i nie paść z głodu zanim zapłacę. Dlatego jak w sobote poszlismy na 60-tke tescia, ktora okazała się de facto niezłą dżamprą i ogarnęliśmy się, to aż nieswojo się czuliśmy. Od marca to pierwsza impreza na jaka sie wypuscilismy ( na to tez nie ma czasu) w niedziele niestety ogarnęła nas kac-niemoc i wzieliśmy sie do pracy dopiero po weekendzie  :Lol:   Ale za to wrociła do mnie energia kosmiczna, szaleństwa mi trza było  :big grin: 

Wiec naładowani pozytywnymi wibracjami umca umca i innym disco zaczelismy klasc siatke i klej. O dziwo, przyjemna robota, a moze checi wieksze.. 




Młody strasznie chce pomagac, wiec przy jego "pomocy" wydajność kleju żadna


Jaki tatus taki syn, obydwaj z wyciągniętymi językami hahahah  :Lol: 



*Lekcja 54
Poza budową istnieje też jakieś życie, ludzie są czyści, mają czas i co gorsza pieniądze na pierdoły. Na szczęście kiedyś będziemy tacy jak oni*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Chwilo trrrrrwaj, wyszło słońce - taaaak słonce. Po nieprzerwanej porze deszczowej w końcu przestało lac. Ale zeby nie narzekac jak to Polak ma w naturze to doszukałam sie czegos dobrego w tych deszczach niespokojnych. I gdy juz miałam się zdenerwować na te deszcze,... pomyślałam sobie, ze w końcu przetestowałam swoj wykop w warunkach maksymalnie-ekstremalnie mokrych i pomimo, ze nalało do srodka na chudziak (a wydawalo mi sie, ze szczelnie przykryłam dziure na schody, z naciskiem na wydawało) to z wykopu stawu nie zrobiło. Woda nie stała, tylko sobie ładnie wsiąkła w piasek, a z chudziaka wynieslismy wiadrami. I nawet mi jakoś tak ulżyło, pomimo braku pracy. 

Ale z kolei brak fizycznego masochizmu na budowie niekorzystnie wpłynął na mnie, wszystko mi wypada z rąk, zrobiłam się rozkojarzona, nawet folię kubelkowa chciałam zamienic na płaską, z braku możliwości kupna wysokiej na 3 metry. No po prostu zrobiłam sie leniwa. Oł siet sobie pomyślałam, nie mogę byc aż tak rozluźniona psychicznie. Wiec w miedzyczasie zaprzyjaźniłam sie z alledrogo i kupilam folie 1,5m ( polozy sie na dwa). 

Przez weekend sciany podeschły i skonczylismy dzis zazbrajac styropian siatka i klejem.Wiem, wiem ze trwało to okropnie długo, bo wiecej nie pracowalismy niż pracowalismy i juz sie miałam zdenerwowac na te przestoje, ale.......potem sobie pomyslałam "Czy ktoś nas goni?".  To już była ewidentna oznaka mojego  mega lenistwa, bo normalnie bym klnęła. I tak trwałam w tej deszczowo- leniwej sielance, aż w końcu zbuntował sie moj kosmiczny duch zasilany energią słoneczną i zaprogramował nas na ten tydzien na: dysperbit, folia, rozszalowanie stropu ( mijają 4 tygodnie, tez nie wierzę, ze aż tyle) i sprzatanie dookoła, zeby mozna było zasypać, zanim samo się zasypie.

 A potem......




*Lekcja 55
Deszcz wywołuje lenistwo, nie wiem jak, ale wywołuje. Myślicie, ze dlaczego leniwce mieszkaja w deszczowym lesie równikowym??*

Modne szarości i wyszło na to, ze znów jestesmy trendi, dżezi i cosmo.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Co to jest. Granatowe na szarym i szaleje z czarnym? Michu, ktory sie uparl, ze plan wykona choćby nie wiem co.  :Lol: 
To przeciez nie bede sie z chłopem kłocić i tym sposobem moj szanowny małżonek się dopadł do szczoty i lepiszcza. Co najmiej jak do baby, bo nie chciał sie oderwać od tego i sam zasmarował calą piwnicę. Przestalismy byc na szaro i zrobilismy sie na czarno, teraz to jest dopiero death metal. Jakby kogo interesowało czy szczota przezyla ,to napisze ze nie przezyła bliskiego kontaktu z Miskiem killerem :smile: 





Lejzi MSU w tym czasie zaciagneła jeszcze raz klejem scianę frontowa  i wyrywala z synusiem chwasty, ktore porosły na naszych osobistych wydmach,
 z racji tego, ze wydmy niebawem beda ruchomymi piaskami . 

Pomocnik pierwsza klasa :smile: 


*Lekcja 56
Śmiech to zdrowie, czyli..

 Co to jest : czarne i kopie ?- Cień koparki*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wyobrażam sobie zdziwienie okolicznych obszarników jak wyleziemy na powierzchnie zero. Siedzimy w tej dziurze jak czołowi działacze podziemia, otoczeni wydmami, nie widac nikogo, nie widac budowy, moze czasem tylko słychać i jak w końcu sie wynurzymy na powierzchnie to bedzie... "jeszcze wczoraj nic nie było a tu takie coś stoi". To będzie na pewno czad :Lol: 

Jak to jest z ta piwnica i kosztami? 

Do rzeczy, piwnicę wymusiło na nas miedzy innymi ukształtowanie terenu i znaczne obnizenie drogi w stosunku do poziomu dzialki. Pomimo, ze sie przed nia bronilismy rękoma i nogami to innego rozsądnego wyjścia nie było ( bo kto by mnie posądził o rozsądne myslenie - projektantka pomyślała). Więc piwnica chcąc nie chcąc, z naciskiem na "nie chcąc" sama wyszła, a my tuż po niej wyszliśmy z siebie. Zaczęło sie liczenie kosztów, przeglądanie wszystkich wątków o piwnicach, podglądanie podpiwniczonych domów ( włącznie z ich włascicielami, ale ciiii :Lol: ). Niektórzy groźnie mówili  "kosztowne" inni "a po co Wam piwnica ???", "Nikt już nie buduje piwnic" inni " eee tam koszty żadne dorzucisz kilka bloczków i bedzie cacy piwniczka", "piwnica to ciągła wilgoć", "piwnica to super sprawa". Głowa mi latała na lewo i prawo, uszy nastrzykiwałam jak zając gdy rozmowa była o owej, ale tak duża duża rozbiezność powodowała, ze nie dało sie uwierzyć komukolwiek.  

Teraz gdy zostało ją zasypać z pełną premedytacja mogę napisać " Piwnica to super fajna, sprawa, ale jej koszt to praktycznie koszt nastepnych dwoch kondygnacji" ( mowie o stanie surowym). Normalnie parter i poddasze bedziemy mieli teraz jak w promocji "dwa w cenie jednego". Wybudowanie jej kosztowało nas tyle co, będą nas kosztować materiały na poddasze i parter włącznie. Nawet po odjeciu fundamentow są to koszty, których z reguły nikt nie liczy ( a ja sie pokusiłam o dokladne zapisywanie), czyli mocniejsze ławy, dodatkowe zbrojenie w scianach, tylko kilka bloczkow dodatkowych to okazuje sie jakies 2000szt, schody, wyzsze kominy o całą kondygnacje, duza powierzchnia do izolacji, duży wykop, duży wykop do zasypania, dodatkowy mocniejszy strop ( mozna by wymieniac) i przede wszystkim praca, po której mam wrażenie ze moglibyśmy przeniesć fiata 126P we dwójkę, ba jakąś Tojkę albo Leksia też we dwójke bysmy dali rade podnieść  :Lol: 

Dzisiaj przyszła folia kubelkowa z wirtualnego świata i sie położyła na scianie, jakoś sama tak...tylko ja ze zmęczenia posiłkowałam się zastrzykiem glukozy :smile: 
Potem sama sie do połowy zasypała.  My już mamy prawie wakacje ( Prawie robi różnice  :wink: )




*Lekcja 57
To co przychodzi najtrudniej, najbardziej cieszy.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nikt nie mówił, ze bedzie logicznie. Trzeba zasypać i zapłacić - to co było już raz wykopane i zapłacone. Obdzwoniłam firmy swiadczace takie uslugie kopiąco-zakopujące i nikt ponizej 100 zl nie zjechał ( nie wiem skąd na forum sumy rzędu 70-80zl). Mało tego wszystkie terminy pozajmowane praktycznie do konca sierpnia. Polska jak długa  i szeroka się intensywnie buduje. Jakbym wiedziała, ze koparę trzeba rezerwować jak bilet na Euro, to bym zarezerwowała, ale nie byłam doinformowana.

Mowie do Micha, słuchaj ja tu kilka razy widziałam jak jeździła taka żółta koparka. Ktos chyba z osiedla ma taki sprzęt i zjezdza na wieczor do domu. On mi na to, 
ze ja mam rózne, dziwne objawienia i wizje, bo on nigdy nie widział nic takiego. No dobra, nie to nie, sam tego chciał - bedzie zasypywał łopatą - bo ja dwóch tygodni bezczynnie nie zamierzam czekać, moja religia mi na to nie pozwala :big grin: . Kładac folie zaczelismy podsypywac sciany, w pewnej chwili nastawiam uszy i słysze pyr pyr pyr pyr, taaaa rzucam łopatę, skaczę przez rozwalone dechy  i lęcę na góre. Patrze -jest! Jest! Jest moja żóła kopara. 

Dre się: Michu!!Michu!!!! Goń gościa!!

 Wtedy  Misiek w te pędy rzuca łopatę, leci przez dechy,  zaczepia sie koszulką, potyka, ale nic to nieustraszony leci dalej w trawach, niczym gazela. Podarta koszulka faluje mu na wietrze. Po drodze mija przestraszonego sasiada, ktory myslał, ze Michu tak biegnie do niego. Sasiad robi unik. Michu dopada koparke i  sapie, Dzdzddień uhhh dooobry uhhhhh, tttto Pana uhhhhh kkkopaarkka??" Koparkowy sie zatrzymuje, patrzy jak na wariata. Nie wie czy walić od razu w łeb czy uciekać.  W końcu ryzkuje  i daje się szaleńcowi przywlec do nas na dzialke. No i złapaliśmy koparkę  :Lol:  Ale czad, nie dość ze koparkę to i koparkowego :Lol: 

A w ramach kontyunowania rytuałow masochistycznych polozylismy do konca folie kubelkową



Rozszalowalismy strop pod polowa domu ( Michu sie w koncu wyżył mogl do woli rozwalac szalunki)



Przekopałam w koncu rure od wody na swoje miejsce

I teraz zacznie sie sprzątanie. Boję sie, ze moze to potrwac dluzej niz sama budowa :sad: 


*Lekcja 58
Szaleńcom nalezy ustępować!A bo to wiadomo co to takiego do głowy strzeli*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzis zastała nas folia na Ziemi, wziela i se grawitacyjnie spadła górna część- no tak po prostu se spadła. No zesz, bo my nie mamy co robic tylko klasc dwa razy ta samą folię i do tego w to samo miejsce.

Jak juz sie uporaliśmy z folia. Zaczęło sie wielkie sprzątanie i zaczelismy wynosic z szopy, godzine jedną, drugą, a szopa jak pełna tak nie zamierza sie robic pusta.
 Zawaliliśmy cały garaż, a przepastliwa szopa jak moja torebka, co najmiej jakby podwójne dno miała nadal pełna. Bo zapchalismy ja wg schematu "No to sru".
 Troche pianki zostało to sru do szopy bo szkoda wyrzuć, folia sru do szopy na przydasie, kawałki papy od izolacji sru do srodka, młotki, packi i wszystko inne
 pozyczone na zawsze sru do szopy. Ale przynajmiej znalazly sie dziś moje legninsy, ktorych szukałam od dwoch miesiecy :smile: 

Bynajmiej jak juz wynieslismy wszystko  Michu poczuł się w swoim żywole i wziął sie za demolke, ja za segregacje co gdzie. Jak dzis wspomniałam o tym w kometarzach, odezwał sie Martinezio jak głos Greenpeacu, ze mi sie na zwierzeta ma sie przydac szopa i zeby ją zostawic. Jedynym zwierzeciem jakie posiadamy obecnie jest wróbel, ktory jest codziennie na budowie, a ze łaskawie  nie sra w srodku tylko pewnie u sasiadow to go polubilismy i ona nas chyba też. Trza wróblowi bedzie imie wymyslic.

Wracajac do meritum, zbieram folie z szopy, a folia zaczyna mi sie ruszac w rekach, patrze a tam zwierz. Rzucam na Ziemie i dre sie jak nienormalna ( nic nowego :Lol: ) na całe gardło. Leci Michu jak jakis rycerz, ale bez konia ( tzn Michu nie rycerz) i krzyczy " Co sie stało??".
 Ja krzycze "Jaszczur, jaszczur".
 Michu krzyczy do mnie "Co mowisz??", 
ja krzycze "Jaszczur, tutaj na folii". 
Michu krzyczy "Gdzie", 
ja "No przeciez mowie, ze tu". 
Potem on krzyczy "Po co sie drzesz", 
Ja krzycze " Przeciez sie nie dre".
 A jaszczur siedzi na folii i łep mu lata to na mnie to na Miska i patrzy jak na debili. Mowie do mojego rycerza "Wez tego gada stad, bo ja sie boje" Michu podchodzi do Jaszczura i mowi proszacym tonem " Jaszczurko idz juz sobie stad",( rycerz co nie :cool: ) a jaszczur nic - myśle albo nam sie trafił głuchy albo głupi. Michu rusza folią, a ten dalej nic - tylko tym łbem kręci. ( teraz to juz byłam pewna, ze głupi).  W koncu polazł sobie, ale nie żeby tak od razu.

Tak sie dzis zastanawiałam, czy nasza budowa jest aby na pewno normalna?? I czy inni Ziemianie tez tak mają




Było - minęło,po szopie pozostało wspomnienie



*Lekcja 59
Jeśli myslisz, ze juz Cie nic w zyciu nie zaskoczy to sie grubo mylisz!*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Oczywiscie mozna sie bylo tego spodziewac, byłoby za pieknie gdyby i koparkowy i koparka byli w sobote, po tym jak ze zwieszonymi jezykami tyralismy zeby zdazyc. Koparka, koparkowy i jego telefon zapadli sie pod Ziemie. Koparkowy najpierw nie odbierał, a jak odebrał to powiedział jak lovelas do dziewczyny po pierwszej randce "Odzdwonie" i jak to zwykle bywa nie oddzwonił. Wiec 3 dniach ( taaak trzech!!) bezkutecznego nawiazywania kontaktu z koparkowym od tej "tej żołtej co robi pyr pyr", powiedziałam : "A niech wjedzie do wykopu, tak żeby później wyjechać nie mógł " i dodałam "Idiota".

Wczoraj uzbrojona w telefon zaczelam poszukiwania nowej zdobyczy i wyszło, ze kto ma koparkę ten rządzi, zeby sie nikomu nie wydawało, ze to takie oczywiste, ze dzwonisz, płacisz i wszyscy sa zadowoleni. Po kilku telefonach załamana dzwonie do naszej hurtowni, a raczej meza Pani z hurtowni, a ze maz taki se to odlozyłam go na sam koniec. Musze to opisac, bo nie spotkałam nikogo jeszcze z tak irytującą pamięcią krótkotrwałą, a raczej jej zanikami

- Dzien dobry tu taka i siaka, my zaopatrujemy sie u Was. Żona mowila,ze z Panem moge o wynajeciu koparki porozmawiac..?
- hęę, ale kto mowi?
- taka i siaka, my sie budujemy tam i siam. To młode małzenstwo co sami budują ( Tu sobie schlebiłam  :big grin: )
- ahaaaaa! ( zajarzył)
- szukam koparki do zasypania piwnicy
- a gdzie ta dzialka???
- no tam i siam 
- aha, nooo to ja nie wiem czy ja bede mogl, no ale moze w srode
- to ja rezerwuje ta srode, to na ktora mozemy sie umowic?
- ale ja nie jestem pewien, czy w srode bede mogl, we wtorek tez nie, a dzisiaj ale pozniej??? 
- ( głupie pytanie) no pewnie ze dzisiaj nam pasuje, nawet lepiej
- ale tam wszystko jest gotowe?? ( znow glupie pytanie)
- jak najbardziej gotowe
- to niech Pani zadzwoni tak ok poludnia to dam znac

Przebieram nogami, wybija godz.12
- Dzien dobry tu taka i siaka, miałam dzwonic w poludnie
- kto??
- no taka i siaka, rozmawialam z Panem o koparce, dzis do zasypania na ulicy takiej
- ale gdzie ta dzialka?
- no tutaj
- aha to niech Pani zadzwoni tak po 14...


brrrrrrr mija 14
-dzien dobry tu taka i siaka, miałam dzwonic po 14
- kto??
- no taka i siaka, rozmawialismy o koparce do zasypania piwnicy
- ale gdzie ?
- (no zesz!!!) tutaj i tutaj
- aha to ja oddzwonie ( nastepny, ktory zaginie w wykopie z koparka i telefonem).

Oczywiscie nie oddzwonił. Po pracy spotykam sie z Miskiem i mowie mu, dzwon do goscia bo ja zaraz mu wgryze sie w szyje. Michu dzwoni:
 -dzien dobry tu taki i siaki, maz takiej jednej. Zona rozmawiała z panem o koparce, to co mozemy sie umowic na dzisiaj
- kto??
- no taki i siaki, żona rozmawiała z Panem o koparkce, dzis do zasypania piwnicy
- ale gdzie ta dzialka?
-  tutaj i tutaj
- aha to ja oddzwonie 

Michu sie patrzy na mnie, ja mowie "I co powiedzial, ze oddzwoni??" - "Nooo!!!". 

Nic to trzeba sobie dac spokoj. Jakas masakra, dojechalismy do domu, nakładam obiad -dzwoni telefon. "No to ja praktycznie jestem juz u Was na dzialce"

Ja [email protected]#$le, obiad  w odstawke, dzieciaka pod pache i nizczym F1 na dzialke, oczywiscie nikogo nie ma, zjawil sie po pol godziny, a moglismy zjeść tą gulaszową
W koncu zasypał i szczerze mówiąć uwijał sie bardzo sprawnie, zajęło mu to ok 4 godzin pomimo bardzo złej pogody. A dzis, grabelki, łopaty, siatka. bedziemy sie rownac i grodzic

To chyba dobry znak  i zakochałam sie w naszej dzialce po raz drugi :smile: 


Koparkowy  w akcji, zaczyna byc widac dzialke




*Lekcja 60
Pamięć krótkotrwała, to choróbsko, ktore niestety nie dotyka żon . Drodzy Panowie, kobieta pamieta nawet jaką sukienkę miała na sobie była dziewczyna męża 10 lat temu na imprezie i że napewno była to brzydka sukienka, nie wspominając juz o tym, ze 5 lat temu zapomniał o rocznicy*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No dobra, nikt nie mowil, ze plany sa po to zeby sie ich scisle trzymac, co niee??
Plan na ten rok był taki, zeby zrobic piwnice - no i plan praktycznie wykonany. Zarypaliśmy się jak jak jacys masochiści, spłukaliśmy się straasznie, do pełni szczescia  brakuje nam schodow - ale na dzien dzisiejszy zanosi sie na drabinke i obiecuję, ze schody beda, ale kiedys.... :cool: . Brakuje kominow, a te beda tuz po scianach parteru,a przed stropem  :Lol: 

Nie wytrzymałam, nie wytrzymałam tych trzech miesiecy, w ktorych moglibysmy jeszcze cos zrobic zamiast leżakować do gory brzuchem, to "coś" to znaczy parter. Za ostatnią kasę kupiłam pustaki ceramiczne na  "prawie cały" parter. Jak zwykle "prawie" robi wielka roznice. Na pewno trzeba bedzie jeszcze ich dokupic, wiec zakup kontrolowany bedzie, ale tuz po tym jak sie wzbogacimy, innaczej trzeba będzie zrobić więcej okien albo niższy parter  :cool:  Kompletnie nie mamy kasy na strop - ktoś sobie pomyśli, ze jesteśmy nienormalni, a ja powiem nic nowego. Mam nadzieje, ze uda nam sie skombinować ją  chociażby z kosmosu i zdazymy ze wszystkim przed zima, modle sie o pogode, kasę i o to zeby sie udało..

----------


## MusiSieUdac

History repeats itself, czyli ponowny cykl rozważań nad betoniarka. Jak ja lubie mysleć podczas gdy kreci sie ten szrot. Niektorzy miewaja wizje pod prysznicem, inni jadąc autem, a ja lubie patrzeć jak kreci się szara masa, spojrzeć w niebo, wziaść głęboki oddech i nie, nie wyzionąć ducha, ale pomyśleć, co dalej, jak to będzie, czy się uda, czy ten świat zwariował??? Czy to my zwariowaliśmy???. Doszłam dziś do jednego pewnika, mianowicie jedni rodzą się zmęczeni i później ich życie wygląda, jakby urodzili się żeby odpocząć- ja musiałam urodzić się już zajebiscie wypoczęta...to tyle z 
osobistych rozmyśleń. 
W końcu przestało padać i na pierwszy ogień, a raczej lep poszła izolacja pozioma, tutaj środek gruntujący, na to lepik K, (bo jakoś nie wierzę w nasze możliwości użycia palnika tuż przy styropianie i nie stopienia go). Potem papa, a na pape pierwsze pustaki. Zanim rozmierzylismy  sciany, sprawdzilismy po przekątnych (zgadza sie jak w mordę strzelił, czy też mordo Ty moja - co za różnica, ważne ze tak jak Bog i projektant przykazał) ułożyliśmy narozniki, położyliśmy większość pierwszej warstwy i powitał nas zmierzch. Byle do kolejnego dnia bez deszczu....




*Lekcja 61
Betoniarka jest jak magiel mózgu, wiruje, a wraz z nią nasuwają się różne durne myśli do głowy, niestety nigdy sześć cyfr z totolotka*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Murujemy, bardzo powoli i mozolnie ale wciąz murujemy, nie ma w tym, żadnych spektakularnych osiagniec, zaczyna się  stopniowo robić brzoskwiniowo, zawsze to lepiej niz szary. Wczoraj młody z babcia przywiezli obiad i zjedlismy po raz pierwszy w swojej "pseudo" jadalni z widokiem na panorame Miedzyodrza. Na pustakach, ubabrani zaprawa, plastikowymi widelcami, popijając woda z 5-litrowego baniaka, ale smakowało prawie tak samo jak naleśniki z jagodami na "Hali Szrenickiej" choc to był tylko kurczak i woda z Biedronki :smile:  Musze Miskowi czesciej powtarzac, ze jedziemy w góry,a  nie na budowe. 

U nas na budowie jest dwoch Robotnikow, dwoch Inwestorow, dwoch Majstrow, trzech Kierownikow i Kochanie. Kochanie zna odpowiedzi na wszelkie pytania nurtujące inwestora, robotnika, majstra i kierownika - choćby je obudzić w nocy. "Kochanie, a ile ma miec ta sciana?"; "Kochanie, zaznaczysz okna?"; "Kochanie, a ile ma klatka schodowa"; "Kochanie co ile strzemiona?". Bez kochanie, sie nie obejdzie bo kochanie już wyryło sobie projekt na pamiec scyzorykiem. Wziełam sie wczoraj za wyprowadzanie pierwszej warstwy i narożników wiatrołapu, a Misiek z usmiechem mowi "To ja Ci kochanie nie przeszkadzam" :cool:  Męczyłam się przy tym pieprzonym wiatrołapie trzy godziny, jakby ktoś go zaczarował. Pod koniec powiedziałam, ze albo bedziemy wprowadzac gosci przez piwnice, albo tylko tych po pijaku, bo za cholerę nie mogłam wyprowadzić narożników, zeby sie zgadzało. W końcu wiatrołap się poddał  :big grin: 








Nasze zamiłowanie do zbrojenia, nie mogliśmy się oprzeć- pod okna dwie warstwy pustakow 2x fi 6 po całości



Piiii Piiiiii Piiii.........  Pieprzony wiatrołap


*Lekcja 62
Samorobne budowanie scala ludzi, tak że inwestor, majster, kierownik i robotnik szanują się nawzajem i mówią do siebie czule kochanie
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nadal mozolnie murujemy, dwie - w porywach do trzech godzin wieczorem po pracy, dłuzej się nie da bo krwiożercze komary ssają moją słodką, płynącą krówkami krew jak żądne wampiry. Nie boją sie bestie niczego, nogi i ręce mamy całe w bąblach, drapiemy się jak zapchlone psy, ale jesteśmy twardzi i dalej zamierzamy murować.




 Za to Misiek nie żałował dziś i  pozwolił mi się wypuścić na shopping, to zaszalałam w przymierzalniach. Najpierw przymierzyłam się do cementu, a póżniej do wapna w płynie.Jak widać upust swojej próżności można dać i w skladzie budowlanym. Pobliskie hurtownie jak komary spijają kase z inwestorów. Dla porownania w zolto-niebieskiej  wapno w plynie 14 zeta / 30zl, cement klasa 32,5 - 7,60, u nas 13zł.  Zostanie na jakąś mascarę :cool: 




A tak poza tym, ze zmęczenia dopadła nas dzisiaj głupawka. Wracając do dziecka jak zwykle ubabrani zaprawą, w ubabranym samochodzie, ktory zacząl zyc swoim życiem i mozna w nim juz hodować ziemniaki i pieczarki. Misiek wlaczyl na pelne basy radio, a tam Luxtorpeda i daliśmy upust zmeczeniu, zapominając o bąblach, podrapanych i posiniaczonych nogach. Tylko nie do konca rozumiem, co mial na mysli  Misiek, spiewajac do mnie, ze kocha mnie troche autystycznie  :wink:  


*Zamiast lekcji, pozytywne wibracje. Chlopaki daja czadu, az chce sie murowac,mocniej, wyzej , dalej!!!!!!!!!*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hqbk...eature=related*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nie mam siły pisać, padam na pysk, wysiadły mi baterie, ręka mnie napieprza...., wiec tylko foty



Tesciu zrobił nam brame garażowa na full wypasie, nasze dziecko sie dzisiaj chwaliło, ze to jednak ono ją zrobiło. Jest mały zgrzyt kogo pochwalic.  :Lol: 


PS.
Wpadł z wizytą kierownik w klapkach Kubota i krotkich gaciach, cieszył się że jedzie na urlop i chciał nas zobaczyć przed wyjazdem. No jak milo. Powiedzial, ze jest spoko i spytał sie czy dalej sami rypiemy. 

*Lekcja 63

Gołą ręką nie dobija się pustaków, nawet tak "troszeczkę"- od tego jest gumowy młotek*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Drugi tydzien murowania za nami, zaczyna juz cos widac z ulicy. Uskuteczniły sie przez to wycieczki do nas, zeby zobaczyc tych kosmitow "Co to chca sami". Generalnie im wyzej jestesmy i bardziej nas widac, tym wiecej mamy gosci z roznymi hasłami ( milymi - uff)i na koniec zawsze pada uniwersalne stwierdzenie "Jestescie mlodzi to mozecie tak pracowac". Znaczy sie, myślę "bedziem Misiek zapier..lac". Bo to juz zaczyna przypominac harówę, jestemy zmeczeni po piwnicy,  ktora dała nam  w kosc, parter lecimy tylko we dwojke i jest naprawde ciezko. Nawet zaczelam sie ostro zastanawiac, czy nie przeistaczam sie w Cyborga bo  łazenie po scianie, gdzie z drugiej strony jest przepaść 5m z pustakiem w rekach ( a mialam miec lek wysokosci), stanie na 24 cm nad klatka schodowa, a raczej jej dziura, podnoszenie wszystkiego po kolei od 20 kg wzwyż przestało robić dla mnie jakąkolwiek róznice. Czy aby na pewno to jeszcze jest w porzadku,  ze Michowi łupnęło coś w plecach,leży i miauczy, ze go boli, a mi dalej nic nie jest i dalej rypie....?? 

Dzis pozwoliłam sobie na w koncu cos milego i zrobiłam coś dla siebie, wygiełam i skreciłam slup do podtrzymywania podciagu - lubie zbrojenie :smile: Jest takie kobiece i pogmatwane

Zeby nie bylo,ze tak urosłam  - stoje na koziołku






Jedno i drugie  5m nad Ziemia, ja ustawiam naroznik nad sciana gdzie jest wjazd do garazu, Misiek nad klatka schodowa




*Lekcja 64
Co się zaczęło trzeba skończyć 
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Moj dziennik zamienił sie w tygodnik, ale kompletnie nie mam czasu nawet na czytanie, nie wpominając o pisaniu. Dni zaczynają sie robic coraz krotsze, nadeszły wielkie zmiany, mlody poszedł do przedszkola, za nami i przed nami te "łzy". Musimy napóżniej przed godz 20 być w domu, ogólnie potrzebuję teraz więcej czasu poświecić dla niego. Budowa staneła pod pewnym znakiem zapytania....Nie ma kiedy budować, nie mam już sumienia kraść czas dziecka i tak wystraczająco dużo już nakradłam dla swojej pracy zawodowej. Ehh życie, jakby tak sie sklonować. Dzisiaj się mnie zapytał "Mamusia, a co Ty tu masz na rękach"- niestety to były żyły, po całym dniu na budowie. Nie wiedziałam co mu odpowiedzieć.  Pewnie rozwiązanie sytuacji pojawi się samo. 

Ale, zeby nie rozmyślać dalej napiszę co już jest. Są sciany bez ostatniej warstwy i bez małej scianki w srodku, jest słup do potrzymywania podciągu i są osadzone nadproża. Czyli nie jest źle.

Generalnie największa jazda byłą ze słupem. W projekcie stoi to takie po środku i straszy, wysokie na 2,5m, a waskie na 24 cm. Jako ze po srodku to nie ma o co zaprzeć. Po zaszalowaniu i zaparciu na krzyż wyglądało toto strasznie i dziwnie. ( zdjec nie zrobilam :sad: ) Podczas zalewania jak dawni niewolnicy nad Nilem, czyli ze szrota do taczki, z taczki do  wiaderka i z gory wiaderkiem do słupa, puscił nam w połowie szalunek. Walczylismy z nim  do 22, bylo tak ciemno, ze nawet swoich butów nie widziałam. Beton urabiałam już na czucie,  rutynowo, z zamiarem trafienia łopatą do betoniarki. Po rozszalowaniu dotarlo sie go tu i ówdzie i wyszedł na ludzi.

To tyle z hardcorowych akcji. Dziś Misiek z Tesciem, ustawili nadproza, ja sie do końca domurowywałam. I teraz muszę co nieco napisac o milosci w realcji tesc - synowa. Stoje na oknie kuchennym, czyli znów gdzies daleko od Ziemi, muruję cegły pod naproze. Na dole przy garażu stoi Tesciulek, wiec się pytam, jak spadnę, czy mnie złapie. Odpowiedź brzmiała : "Nie, ale okażę litość i dobiję humanitarnie". Niby, kto się czubi ten się lubi..... 





*Lekcja 65
Są rzeczy ważnie i ważniejsze! Ważne, żeby nauczyć się je rozróżniać*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Miałam sie nie opuszczac w pisaniu, a niestey moj dziennik zaczyna powoli przypominac TzG, czyli co tydzien w niedziele wieczorem.  Generalnie czas płynie nieubłagalnie, a my się uwijamy jak dwa nakręcone zajączki Duracela. Parter miał być taki lżejszy, atwiejszy i wogole szast prast i po robocie. A się ciągnie i końca nie widać. 

Mamy już osadzone wszystkie nadproża i prawie ( jak ja lubie to "prawie") wszystkie zalane wraz z nadlewka, zostały dwa i mamy nadzieje je machnać jutro. Trzy z powyzszych zalałam sama po pół wiaderka, gdzieś pomiedzy czymś co miało się nazywac urlopem, dostarczeniem dziecka do przedszkola, a odebraniem go i odebraniem Miska z pracy. Normalna kobieta wykorzystałaby ten czas normalnie...ja tez go wykorzystałam calkiem normalnie i jeździłam na budowę, raz zdarzyło mi sie zalać trzy nadproza *( cholera, gdybym wiedziała ze w jedno wchodzą minimum dwie taczki betonu, ktory trzeba ukrecic i podniesc na gore dałabym sobie  spokoj, ale ze sama napisałam, ze "co sie zaczelo trzeba skonczyc" to zalałam. Raz przyjechaly pustaki wentylacyjne i Pan sie zdziwil,  ze sama kobieta na budowie... na szczescie dojechal tesciu,bo juz mialam w glowie  co robic walic łopatą w głowe ( oczywiscie Pana, nie siebie) czy uciekac.

Raz wzielam sie za komin. Z kominem to calkiem długa historia, tak dluga jak jest mozliwe rozbieranie go sześć razy, sześć razy czyszczenie pustakow z zaprawy i od nowa murowanie. Przyznam sie, ze wzięlam sie za to bo kompletnie nie miałam siły na 11-warstwe Robena - jak dla mnie za wysoko.  Tak sobie przekalkulowałam, ze te ciagi wentylacyjne musza byc bardzo proste do wymurowania i sie zawiodłam. Kompletnie mi nie szlo, rozjezdzały mi sie,  nie moglam złapac pionu, za pierwszym razem zrobiłam za duza dylatacje pomiedzy kanałami i nie zmiesciłam sie w otworze stropowym wiec rozebrałam, za drugim odjechaly  mi od sciany - rozebrałam, calkiem spokojnie, potem byl raz trzeci, czwarty, piaty, szosty. Najgorsze bylo, jak dobrze w koncu mi poszlo i wpadl mi w kanal mlotek, wtedy juz puscil mi instynkt wloski i rozbiłam dwa z premedytacją o chudziak. Gdy już mialam zamiar rozbic wszystkie i zaczelo mi sie juz wydawac, ze zeby ciagi trzymały pion, spoina byla szczelna, a pustak w srodku nie ubrudzony zaprawa i przy czym kazdy z nich nie trzyma wymiaru to takie rzeczy tylko w Erze.

Ale przypomnialo mi sie, jak bylam na studiach i nauczyłam sie szyc na maszynie i wyprawiałam z nia cuda, czyli z majtek golf, a siedzialam nad nia do 1-szej w nocy, wlosy mi wciagalo w bebenek, gdy ze zmeczenia malo widzialam i za bardzo sie pochyliłam nad nia, a po raz setny trzeba bylo cos popruc, i zszyc od nowa. Cierpliwosci, cierpliwosci kobieto, wczoraj po raz kolejny zburzylam komin i wymurowałam go od nowa, sa piony, jest szczelna spoina i jest czysto w srodku Jest jak byc powinno, za 7-mym razem nauczyłam sie  :smile:  Dzis wyciagnelam ostatnia sciane nosna, a raczej naroznik nosny, a Misiek skonczyl ostatnia warstwe Robena "prawie"  :cool:  i zaczal murowac ostatnia warstwe cegiel ( klnął, przy tym ze ho ho - no ale czemu ma mieć lepiej niz ja :big grin: ). Obsadzil tez ostatnie dwa nadproza i konca nie widac... 


Nauka pokory




*Lekcja 66
Pokory uczy życie, a ciepliwości można sie nauczyć*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

"Jak sie czlowiek spieszy to sie diabel cieszy", jest takie przyslowie. Pisałam o niewolniczym zalewaniu slupa, slup przygotowalismy na gładko pod blachy, do wysokosci pierwotnego podciagu z dwuteownikow. Ale, ze podciag zostal przeliczony na belke zelbetowa zalewana razem ze stropem, co od razu spowodowało u mnie euforie z powodu możliwości wykrecenia nowej belki, a przy okazji podciag bedzie mniejszy o 20 cm, wiec wszystko wyglada na niby lepiej. Ale to "niby" ( nastepne ulubione słowo po "prawie") to sprawka juz zalanego slupa, ktory jest teraz za niski i brak mu wystającego zbrojenia do powiązania z podciągiem, a który stoi i drwi z nas. Telefon do Kierownika ( mam wrazenie,ze niebawem zastrzeze moj numer w swoim telefonie). Nasz Superman kazal zburzyc najmniej 40cm, dowiazac zbrojenie i zalac od nowa. Wczoraj do akcji wkroczyła ekipa Miska uzbrojona w wiertarke, mlotek, przecinak, siekierke i wszystko inne co mial pod reka ( chociaż przy jego możliwosciach destrukcyjnych gołą ręką też by dał rade). Pobawił sie 2 godziny i skuł 50 cm słupa.



....ale narobił prz tym tyle bałaganu, wiec następnie przyjechała ekipa sprzątająca

i zrobiła porządek z tym bajzlem


Mam super chłopaków, a jak im sie podobało :cool: 

*Lekcja 67
Spiesz się powoli*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Miałam sie nie opuszczać, bo generalnie puszczać się to i tak męzatkom nie wolno, ale się opusciłam i zaniedbałam dziennik, ale moi drodzy to wcale nie oznacza, ze budowa opuszczona i jak to mawia Kierbud pająki i pajęczyny na stropie (bo nie podlewają betonu). Wolnymi krokami do przodu, czasem wiekszymi, ale tylko jak się włazi po naszej drewnianej drabinie, gdzie szczeble sa co ponad metr. 

Slup sie zaszalował, zazbroił od nowa i zalał  i nawet teraz jest ładniejszy, bo taki wyzszy o głowę i prety mu wystają, nawet "prawie" nie widac, ze dolewany




Komin sie wymurował ponad strop, tzn ja go wymurowałam, mozna wsadzic reke, głowe, co kto woli. Zakryłam go folia, co by mi znow mlotek nie wpadł, bo kolejny raz juz bym go nie rozbierała, a magnesu z sila wyciagania kilku koni mechanicznych nie posiadam.



Obmurowanilismy dom dookoła kształtkami wiencowymi, ktoś mi tu zaraz napisze burżujstwo, a no moi drodzy jak policzylam cegly, zaprawe, to wyszla mi tak mala roznica, a że nie potrafilam zlapac dokladnej wysokosci podciagu, czyli dwoch scian i slupa względem dołu stropu. Pogmatwane z poplątanym, kształtki nawet blondynce to umozliwiły, wiec skulismy te 50 cegieł co juz byly raz polozone. Slup sie  o wiele latwiej skuwało niz te cegly, Michowi zajęlo to caly dzien, a jak sie ładnie  łaciny nauczył przy tym  :cool:  Zaraz wyjdzie na to, ze kucie wpisało sie w nasza tradycję.  :cool: 






No i dochodzimy do tego co tygrysy lubia najbardziej , czyli podciag. Moje kochane dziecko, jak ja sie cieszylam na te okolicznosc skrecenia tej bestii. Strzemiona z osemek, na dole siedem szesnastek, wyzej 4 dwunastki, do tego dojda jeszcze 3 dwunastki nad slupem, dodatkowo male strzemiona z szostek. Strzemiona gesto. Ręcę mi drżały na samą myśl podchodzenia do gietarki i wyginania tego. Jak opowiadałam w pracy jak ta szesnastka jest gruba, a jak pieknie użebrowana, jak sie weźmie w ręcę to aż strach poczuć tę moc. Ale nikt mnie nie rozumie :sad:  Koleżanka tylko sie zapytała, czy byłam u psychiatry... odpowiedziałam tak byłam i psychiatra ma się calkiem dobrze............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................
.....bynajmniej jak już nadszedł ten dzień, dzien krecenia rozchorowałam sie na amen. Młody przywlókł z przedszkola jakies grypiszcze i najpierw rozłożyło jego, a teraz mnie. Tylko, ze wiecie jak to jest jak facet ma katar, to zachowuje sie jakby mial stan przedagonalny, kobieta łazi jak zombie z 39 i pół stopniami gorączki, kicha, prycha i musi dostać niedowładu kończyn, wybroczyn i majaków, zeby paść do łożka. Bynajmniej moj lekarz rodzinny nie jest pocieszony bo na mnie nie zarabia, dość słabo ją odwiedzam, a moze jego ??....

Generalnie, zadna bakteria ani wirus nie był w stanie odwieść mnie od mojej bestii, wiec z zapchanymi zatokami, goraczką i miesniami przemielonymi przez maszynke do mielenia, ale uzbrojona w gripex do picia w termosie  dorwałam sie  i skrecilam, nie bylo po wszystkim az tak orgazmistycznej euforii jakiej sie spodziewałam, bo mnie totalnie rozłożyło na łopatki, ale belka piekna, stoi i pokazuje dumnie swoja sile - ma trzymac strop, powiedziałam jej tylko bestio żyj i bądź silna i padłam.




Pozniej trzeba bylo bestii znalezc koryto.  Na szczescie brat zlitował sie nad zasmarkaną MSU i pomogl. Chlopaki zrobili cos co wyglada na konstrukcje molo, bynajmniej ja sie nie pytam kto to bedzie roszalowywał, bo jak na moje oko tego nie da sie juz rozszalowac. Michu powiedzial, ze podpali.


 Caly dzien ta konstrukcje mordowali, ale wyglada porzadnie, znow przyjdzie kiero i każe jakies  jeszcze jedno pietro postawic ( a tak nawiasem mowiac kiero jest kochany, jak mu ostatnio powiedzialam, ze nie mam juz sily to mi odpowiedzial, przestan sie mazać, toż tu tylko troche roboty zostało -no serce na dłoni :big grin: ).  Wrzucilismy bestie na pasach we trojke do gory.





 W miedzyczasie uwiłam kilka wianuszków, no żesz gripex do picia lepiej kopie niż kawa.




Z młodym upieklismy kielbase na kiju, bo pozazdroscilismy Bashowi  :smile: 



PS. Wiem, ze wpis mial byc wczoraj, za co przepraszam. Ale po calym dniu na budowie, wróciłam do domu i umarłam z goraczką, a dzis rano zmartwychstałam i napisałam


*Lekcja 68
Taka mała prywata, jak juz ktos wygra te 50 mln w totolotka, to pamietajcie, ze Bog kazał sie dzielić*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Taka mala anegdota dla rozluźnenia miesni i kosci na koniec sezonu :smile: 

Jade rano do pracy  pociagiem, na przeciwko siada dwoch gosci w wieku około 30+.
Wyciagam projekt i rozpisuje sobie stal potrzebna na ukrecenie belki, zeber rozdzielczych, trzpieni itd. Wertuje projekt, licze, zapisuje, mysle...w koncu jeden nie wytrzymuje i pyta sie.. 

- A Pani to projektuje domy

- ja na odczepnego rzucam "Nie buduje" i dalej licze

- za chwile znow, " A Kaskade Pani tez budowala?? ( przyp. nowe centrum handlowe w Szczecinie)

- podnosze glowe z nad projektu imowie "Nie, buduje swoj"...i rozpisuje trzpienie

- Ci zaciekawieni ciagna temat' Ale jak??, ze co tak buduje, buduje"

- Ja juz zaluje, ze weszlam w dyskusje i mowie " Normalnie" 

- ale jak normalnie, ze tak kreci Pani zaprawe, stoi przy betoniarce i te sprawy??"

- " Czasem beton tez", muruje, krece zbrojenie i te sprawy" . Odpowiadam, ale juz skupic na projekcie kompletnie sie nie moge

- Nie wierzymy, ze pani dalaby rade, chyba nas Pani nabiera. W tej malej glowce, takie rzeczy sie pomieszczą

- "Przepraszam, w jakiej główce?? Bo nie dosłyszałam?!"

- Nie, no o to nam chodzi, ze kobieta i to taka drobna to moze cos zamiesc, pozbierac, ale nie murowac. Nie wyobrażam sobie tego

- " A chce sie Pan zmierzyc? zreszta, co w tym zlego i dziwnego?

- Pani jest za wiotka, ja nie wierze ze Pani bloczek uniesie, przeciez on wazy tyle co Pani... ( teraz to mnie prowokuje facet)

- ....jak juz to wazy polowe tego co ja i spokojnie dałam rade, a wlasciwie to juz koncze, bo zima idzie  Na projekcie juz kompletnie nie moge sie skoncetrowac

- a Pani jest chociaz po budownictwie?

-   :no:  po Zarzadzaniu 

- ( tutaj smiech) a nie chce Pani przyjsc do nas do pracy?

- nie, dziekuje mam prace

- no ale tak dodatkowo dorobic?

-  mam dobra prace

Rozmowa jeszcze troche trwała, nawet miło, ale w koncu Panowie mowia, ze i tak mi nie wierza i ich nabieram. Do tego pierwszy raz jada  rano pociagiem i do tego taka dziwna niespodzianka im sie trafia. Wychodzili nieco zmieszani.

...generlanie znowu wyszlam na wariatke, ktora wszystko zmyśliła, bo i i tak mi nie uwierzyli. A mowiłam, zeby nie wdawac sie w dyskusje!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Zrobilismy strop w niecaly tydzien, pracujac wieczorami i w weekend, praktycznie tyle czasu ile to zajmuje sredniej ekipie. Do rozlozenia belek szukaliśmy silnej, męskiej ręki, całym szczesciem jak wracalismy umorusani z budowy, po drodze nawinął sie nam kolega P.  Zgłosiłam go na ochotnika do rozkładania terivy, a on jakoś nie miał argumentow, zeby protestowac jak zobaczyl mnie w rozdartych trampkach i zajechaną tak, ze widok wołał o pomstę do nieba. Tak czy siak, nie byl w stanie odmowic, chocby z litosci. Tak więc z handlowca zrobilismy budowlanca, a on pomogl nam wrzucic belki, a ze mu sie spodobalo to i zagarowac strop.  Za pierwszym razem czul sie i zachowywał  troche jak słoń w skladzie porcelany i skiwtował to tak, "Nie tyle tu trzeba siły co sprytu", ale juz na nastepny dzien sprawował sie wysmienicie i bardzo nam pomogl , za co z gory mu dziekuje. Musze wspomniec tez o tesciu, ktory dzielnie walczył z nami na placu boju ( w koncu emerytowany żołnierz) i bardzo dzielnie pomagał. My z kolei pracowalismy na pełnych obrotach,ile sie da, jak juz bylo ciemno to na przedłuzaczu właczalismy zarowke i robilismy sobie swiatło. Nawet opłaciło się to, bo jak Michu właczył swiatło na dole, to ja na gorze widziałam wszelkie szpary, ktory musze zarzucic zaprawa bo przebijały przez nie smugi swiatła.


Oczywiscie podzial rol byl taki jak zawsze, czyli ja sie nie tykam do szalowania, ale tez nikt inny poza mna nie bierze sie za zbrojenie. Zanim jednak zaczelismy rozkladac strop, zawołałam kierownika, zeby sprawdzil podciag, bo mi sen z oczu spędzał. Bałam sie, czy wytrzyma i czy go dobrze zazbroilam. Kierownik podziałał jak balsam na moją dusze, poniewaz znow powiedzial "Mozna Was zglosic do Muratora" ( lubie to :smile:  - ot taka łasa na komplementy kierownikowe sie zrobilam i mam nadzieje, ze ma racje i ten podciag wytrzyma. Drugi raz kierownik przyszedł jak juz strop byl "prawie " (lubie to slowo) gotowy, czyli wczoraj rano, zeby poblogoslawil i sprawdzil. Ach ten nasz kierownik, to z prawdziwego zdarzenia jest. Podumał, dokladnie wszystko sprawdzil, wymyślił jeszcze, ze dodatkowo dozbroimy poprzecznie podciag szesnastkami, ja zas dorzuciłam siatki podporowe. Przeżegnał, pobłogosławił i splunął :big grin: 

Przy samym zalaniu, nie mogło zabraknąć brata, bo nikogo innego przy pompie sobie nie wyobrazam. Nauczeni tez doswiadczeniem z zalewania stropu nad piwnica wiemy, ze musza byc minimum 4 osoby. Oczywiscie, ze dalyby rade trzy, a nawet dwie ( jak to mialo miejsce), ale teraz juz wiemy, ze zawsze moze sie wydarzyc cos nieprzewidywalnego - no i sie wydarzylo (ale o tym pozniej). Przyjechala, grucha i pompa, Panowie Ci sami co przy zalewaniu poprzednim razem, tym razem juz nie szczerzyli zembow i raczyli śmiać sie ze mnie, tylko bardzo miło sie przywitali. Operator wszedl na gore,powiedzial ,ze milo mu widziec kobiete na budowie. Ja groźnie łypnęłam wzrokiem, uzbrojona w wibrator znow zamieniłam sie w Lare Croft i powiedzialam w celu nastraszenia go "Lejemy powoli- bo nie ręczę za ten strop" . Gdybym miala warkocz to bym nim zarzuciła, ale niestety machnęłam tylko kitkiem i sie nie przestraszył, a wręcz odpowiedział ze stoickim spokojem "Lałem z Pania juz jeden i wiem, ze bedzie porzadnie". Tak wiec brat przy pompie, ja obwieszona cholernym ustrojstwem, ktore znow oddbiło mi płuca i pół pleców (dzisiaj umieram z bólu po raz kolejny), Misiek z tesciem przy grabiach. Szło calkiem ładnie, dopoki za mocno nie zawibrowałam wienca i pekła kształtka. Oczywiscie beton jak wodospad zaczął leciec przez dziure w dół. Krzycze stop, Michu leci na dół tamować dziure, pompa automatycznie idzie na przeciwległa strone stropu. Teraz sie przydała ta jeszcze jedna osoba, w momencie gdy Misiek szalował dziure my moglismy lac dalej w drugiej czesci stropu. Przy okazji zalalismy tez konkretną stopę 2 m w doł pod drewniany slup od dachu.

Wrazenia mamy za soba, a teraz niech Bog ma ten strop w swojej opiece. Ja przez trzy dni bede starała sie dojsc do siebie, bo odbiłam sobie wszystko co jest możliwe,a i z bólu spać nie mogłam już. A teraz seria zdjec






Szalunek wienca przy schodach, belka i łaczniki.  Tam jest dziura  6m w dol- nie pytajcie jak i czy zgodnie z bhp tam wchodziliśmy



Podciag, zaczatek siatki podporowej z osemek ( przy wsadzaniu belek troche mi sie skrzywiły strzemiona, pomimo, ze rozliczałam je na belki i tak sie wszystko przesunęło i niektora trzeba było przepiac ) Potem doszły jeszcze poprzecznie pracujace szesnastki







Jedyne zdjecie z zalewania, brat przy pompie, ja z wibratorem, tesciu i Misiek rozgrabiaja i operator 


Rodzinna pamiatka


Spokoj jakby nigdy, nic tu sie nie dzialo


*Bardzo tez dziekuje wszystkim ktorzy nam pomogli, czyli tesciowi, bratu i koledze P. ( Kolejnosc przypadkowa)* 



*Lekcja 69
Najbardziej nieprzewidywalne rzeczy mogą być wyobrażalne*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gdy sie wydawalo, ze to juz bedzie koniec na ten rok...................
No dobra, duzo by pisac - nie bede nikogo zanudzać łzawymi historiami, wystarczy, ze wszyscy trąbią o kryzysie  :cool: 
.........................
 Zbieg zdarzeń, które psychicznie kopnęły nas w dupę, popchnęły też do podjecia ryzyka. Umiejętność obracania tego co złe w dobre to nasza specjalność zakładu. A tak serio to byl bardzo trudny okres, chyba najtrudniejszy podczas tej budowy, jeśli nie macie problemów z wyobraźnią to napiszę cięższy niż bloczki betonowe.  W bardzo krótkim czasie podjelismy wiele decyzji, przy czym w wielkim skrócie: trzydziesci razy się rozwiedlismy, dwanascie razy zakwalifikowaliśmy sie na kozetkę u psychiatry, pieć razy mieliśmy ochotę sprzedać wszystko w cholerę, a to wszystko popijając hektolitry kawy, cierpiąc na bezsenność i irytując się z każdym krokiem coraz bardziej. Ale na cale szczescie życie uszyło mi grubą skórę, więc wyszłam bez szwanku -no może uszkodziłam kilka komórek neuronowych, ale jak to mowią ...."Nie ma tego złego, co by ......nie spowodowało drganie lewego oka". Cholera przez to wszystko wypłukało mi magnez   :big grin: 

Budowa zamiast odsapnąć musiała isć dalej, a biorąc pod uwagę wieszczoną przez prognozów mroźną zimę pogalopować. Trzeba sie było zmobilizować i przede wszystkim skończyć SSO do końca roku. Gdzieś pomiedzy pracą zawodową, zalatwianiem tych wszystkich spraw pracowalismy do bardzo pozna na budowie, w weekendy, wieczorami, w ciepłych gaciach i czerwonymi nosami jak Rudolf renifer. Skrzętnie murowaliśmy, szalowaliśmy, zbroiliśmy, zalewaliśmy jak małe żuczki. Odzwyczaiłam sie od pisania, to pokaże co nieco na zdjeciach:

13 pazdziernika 


13 pazdziernika


...nadal murowanie bez taryfy ulgowej


w nocy 


czy w dzien




Inwestor dokreca szalunki na koniec pazdziernika



Inwestorka mysli jak tu podniesc zbrojenie, ktore sobie skreciła



Od tego czsu zaczęła się cała teoria spiskowa... cdn

*Lekcja 70
Jak jest źle i potem znów jest źle, a potem jeszcze gorzej to zamiast biadolić, trzeba wyjąć taką maszynkę i przemielić to co złe na dobre*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

To co teraz opisuje dzialo sie miesiac temu, gdybym pisała na bieżąco padałyby same K, Ch, Pi. Moderator musialby mnie usunac, wiec moze i dobrze, ze pozwoliłam sobie ochłonąć

CIEŚLE  i sroki

Ciesla, ten chwalony, ten od sosnowych stempli, ten fajny, ten och i ach  zarzekał sie wiele tygodni wstecz ze na bank bedzie, ze w połowie listopada to już na pewno wejdzie, pozniej byl juz 20 listopada a pozniej znów inny termin,  nie potrafił sie określić chłopak. Tak to jest jak się łapie wiele srok za ogon, a ja byłam jedną ze srok. Musiałam ciagle dzwonić, pytać, prosić, nigdy nie miał czasu żeby oddzwonić, ciagle ich rozumieć. No taka sroka ofiarna się zrobiłam. Słuchałam opowieści,  ze maja klientow, (przepraszam a my kim jesteśmy), a to inne zobowiązania, a to im chlopak z ekipy odpadł. Zrozumiałam raz, drugi, trzeci potem to juz nierozumna jakaś się zrobiłam. Gdy wszystko juz bylo z wielkim BÓLEM zalatwione-  zostalismy bez ciesli (sick!). W drugiej połowie listopada juz wiedzieliśmy, ze nawet w grudniu popołudniu nie mamy co na nich liczyć. Pozostało albo czekać na świete nigdy, albo załamać ręce albo wykopać nową ekipę choćby spod Ziemi. Co nie był łatwym zadaniem,  bo nie dość że spod Ziemi, to jeszcze żeby mieli choć nikłe pojęcie o tym co robią. Do dziś nie wiem jakim cudem, ale z dnia na dzień znaleźliśmy ekipę ciesli i dekarzy, którzy stawiali dach u siasiąda na przeciwko i patrzyli na babę co biega po stropie z pustakami. A mój Anioł Stróż stał za moimi plecami i się chichrał. Na starcie byliśmy sporo w plecy, bo cena za robociznę "na już" była dużo wyzsza od poprzedników, ale chcąc zadaszyć przed końcem roku- wyjścia innego nie mieliśmy.  Tym razem nikogo nie zachwalajac skrzetnie spisałam umowe, a moja skora zrobiła sie z dnia na dzien jeszcze grubsza. Na całe szczęście, bo wszystko dopiero było przed nami........ CDN


W miedzyczasie domurowaliśmy co nieco, a przede wszystkim te straaaszne kominy,

Inwestor wziął się za wybijanie dziury w scianie - podlaczenie kozy do komina bedzie przechodzic przez sciane





Komin Effe,  najmniejszy komin dymowy po wymiarach zewnetrznych jaki znalezlismy. Przetestujemy




Komin wentylacyjny, wymurowałam go sama do wysokosci nadprozy na poddaszu,. czyli  jakies 8m i z cala swiadomoscia moge napisac, ze nienawidze tego komina





Inwestor skuwa beton, ktory porozpychał nam szalunki na wiencu. Jeszcze troche i kucie mu wejdzie w krew :roll eyes: 
A tak wyglada szczesliwy i wyżyty Inwestor  :big grin: 








*Lekcja 71
Każdy ma takiego Anioła Stróża, na jakiego zasłużył. Mój ma niezłe poczucie humoru*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

TARTAK-  I'm living in Banana Republic

     Mieliśmy wyprowadzone szczyty do nadproży, nowych cieśli, ważne sprawy i wszystko wydawało sie poukładane, poumawiane. Ale to by było zbyt pięknie, no bo u nas w Polsce..... 
W naszym dzikim kraju, gdzie wykonawcy i składy budowlane czują się jakby żyli w Bananowej Republice, wszystko jest możliwe, a nic nie jest pewne.
Zaczęła się era tartaku. Rok temu w grudniu złożyliśmy zamówienie i wpłaciliśmy sporą zaliczkę, z zamiarem szybkiej budowy z ekipami, jednak życie potoczyło się innaczej. Chcesz rozśmieszyć Pana Boga to opowiedz głośno o swoich planach. Z perspektywy czasu myślę, że dobrze, że się tak stało, bo w życiu bym się nie dowiedziała tyle o nas samych, co przez ostatni rok.  Ludzie walcząc z własnymi słabościami, z przeciwnościami losu wiele się dowiadują się o sobie i o drugiej osobie. Problemy mogą rozminąć ludzi na zawsze, badź scementować jeszcze bardziej. Jednym słowem dobrze się wtedy stało, że podjęliśmy wyzwanie i zakasalismy rękawy. Ach ten mój pokręcony Anioł Stróż, czasem mam wrażenie że cierpi na jakąś schizofremię.

 Ale wracając do tartaku.
   Zamówienie wciąż trzymaliśmy, bo umówiliśmy się z właścicielem, że zaliczka zostaje, a jak wznowimy zamówienie przekalkulujemy je po nowych cenach-  usilnie wierząc, że wszystko się jeszcze może udać. Tartak miał prędzej czy później pewnego klienta, a my wieźbe z głowy. Ponad dwa miesiące przed planowanym odbiorem rozmawialiśmy o naszym drewnie, tydzien przed dniem odbioru ( duuuzo wczesniej umowionym) bylismy zapewniani, ze wszystko jest w najlepszym porządku, więźba leżakuje i żebyśmy o nic się nie martwili czarował nas właściciel tartaku. Po czym kilka godzin przed dostawa, gdy grzał się transport z HDS-em na konretna godzinę- ten sam czlowiek, ktory nas tak ladnie zapewniał i czarował  powiedzial ze tej wiezby nie ma - bo nie wyprodukował. Ot tak sobie. Taki ..... mac Czarodziej bez zebów. Nie pamiętam kiedy miałam i czy miałam kiedykolwiek taki niepohamowany słowotok. Bozzsze jak ja sie wtedy darłam.  Zreszta  do dzisiaj  wcale mi jest z tego powodu głupio.  Ale jeszcze bardziej zaczęłam się drzeć, gdy oswiadczył iz takich dlugich płatwi, murłat i krokwi nie potrzebujemy, bo to jakis glupi projektant robił i on mi je potnie na kawałki, bo tak mu wygodniej. Wtedy już myślałam, że  zmiotę go z powierzchni Ziemi i  byłam skłonna przerobic tego faceta na tarcice bez mrugniecia okiem, pomimo, ze mi mrugało jak szalone przez ten wyplukany magnez. Jak słyszałam tego pseudo  kierowniko-konstruktora to mi skóra cierpła. O mały włos, a sama bym mu wybiła tę resztę zębów. Wiezba dotarła do nas z opoznieniem, mokra jak wyciągnięta z pralki, z żywicy można by zrobić bursztyny a mi juz zaczęło drgać drugie oko......cdn 


*Lekcja 72
 Żyje w kraju, w którym wszyscy chca mnie zrobić w ......"
Grabarz i Strachy na Lachy*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

DACHÓWKA - osiołkowi w żłoby dano

    Jeśli ktoś kiedyś wybierał dachówkę - wie o czym piszę. Jest to wahanie się, a nie wybieranie, a więc Wahaliśmy się jaką wybrać dachówkę jak osioł Fredry, któremu w żloby dano, w jednym owies w drugim siano .... Trudny wybór, trudna zgoda. Chwyci siano, owsa szkoda,Chwyci owies, żal mu siana. 

I tak z nami było, bierzemy tą bo tańsza, ale tamta ma lepszy kształ, no ale jest droższa, no to tamtą, a tamta dostępna za pół roku, to owamta- a owamta nie ten kolor. I od rana do wieczora,  jeden temat: dachówka, dachówka, dachówka za duży wybor, a jak jest za duzo to sie w doopie przewraca. Jest, zakochalismy  się w jednej, ale drogo, możeby  cos jednak tańszego, wrrrrrrrrrr, oszaleję i zdechnę jak ten osioł.

Na usprawiedliwienie sumienia przejrzelismy tysiace innych dachowek i ofert, ale te co mogłyby być alternatywą były dostępne dopiero na wiosnę 2012. Przeglądanie również tych co sie nie podobały było bez sensu, usprawiedliwilismy tylko swoje sumienia. Wyobrażenie, że przez 30 lat chodzimy, ze spuszczonymi głowami, żeby tylko nie spojrzeć na dach i pluć sobie w brodę wygrało.  Naszym szczęściem dach jest mały i prosty, wybór padł na to co nas ścisnęło za gardło za pierwszym razem, dachówka, która spełniała wszystkie nasze wymagania: prosty kształt, gładka, matowa, w odcieniu  antracyt, nie przytłoczy naszego małego dachu, barwiona w masie. Ale nie da się zjeść ciastka i mieć ciastka. Gdzies trzeba było ciąć koszty,  wyrzuciliśmy jedno okno połaciowe od północy, wzięliśmy rynny PCV Wavina.  Odrobiliśmy różnicę i kupiliśmy sobie marzenie. Wiadomo, coś kosztem czegoś, ale ani okna ani rynien nie żałuję.

 Klepnęliśmy zamówienie w hurtowni "V" ale pod jednym warunkiem, ze dostawa nie pozniej niz na 25 listopada. Taki był warunek. Szef firmy, w ktorej skladalismy zamowienie potwierdzil to osobiście swoja glowa - obys jej nie stracił pomyslałam mrugając oczami, przywołując na myśl Czarodzieja z tartaku i myślac o zakupie magnezu w tabletkach bo strasznie głupio  wyglądałam mrugając jak zepsuta sygnalizacja uliczna. Intuicja kazała mi czuwać nad tym zamówieniem, już raz zostaliśmy bez cieśli, więźbę z chęcią bym wsadziła tartakowemu w ....., więc juz miałam wizję jaki mi mogą wywinąć numer z dachówką. Więc postanowiłam ich za wczasu męczyć i tak sobie dzwonilam do hurtowni, od prezesa po kierownika z zapytaniem o termin realizacji, z przypomnieniem się, ale oni jakoś się tak migali. Podczas gdy ja byłam na skraju wykończenia psychicznego, zaczęli kręcić, zwodzić, żadnych konkretów, ja zaś czułam pismo nosem. A ze byłam wymeczona  to tym bardziej miałam gdzies co sobie o mnie pomysla. Chcialam ich uczulic, ze zaden pozniejszy termin niz 25 listopada nie wchodzi w rachubę, po czym niepoczytalnie oświadczyłam prezesowi o wyglądzie Redforda, że w dniu, w ktorym go przekroczą skonczy sie dla nich, na pierwszej stronie kuriera jako martwi. Oczywsicie uklad byl przejrzysty, bo ja dzwoniłam a oni mi mowili: za dwie godziny oddzwonie, jutro podam termin i tak z dnia na dzien, a ja czekalam, dzwoniłam, czekałam, a nikt nie oddzwaniał, nikt nie potrafił podac terminu realizacji, za to do zainkasowania 50% zaliczki byli bardzo aktywni.  W końcu telefon,  21-ego listopada własnym uszom nie uwierzyłam..dryn...dryn. Niemożliwe. Towar ma być, ma być na pewno, tylko.. no co znów tylko, tylko w Niemczech..... spedycji nie można znaleźć ! (SICK!) .........



* Lekcja 73
Sztuka wyboru jest trudną sztuką.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

24.11.2011-poniedziałek

Weszli cieśle, tak jak obiecali. Jak z rozjuchaną ciekawością przyjechałam na budowę po pracy, nikogo nie było, za to było strasznie ciemno, na niebie świeciły gwiazdy i księżyc. Rozejrzałam się po naszym niebie, znalazłam "Mały wóz"  i do kompletu "Duży wóz", pociagnełam nosem,  poczułam zapach drewna. Pachniało pięknie i tak przyjemnnie się zrobiło na sercu, pomimo że wieczorny mróz mroził tyłek i krążenie w stopach i dłoniach spowalniało, a w ciemnościach nic z tych cholernych dech nie zobaczyłam. Ale pomyślałam sobie - bedzie dobrze, musi być dobrze bo nawet jakoś tak oczy przestały mrugać jak zepsute. Przeciągnełam z czułością ręką po krokwi i niestety przykleiłam sie do żywicy - ale wciąż nie wątpiłam w to "będzie dobrze". W końcu ktoś musi wierzyć, w końcu Musi Sie Udac. Dzień później przyjechało już osmiu chlopakow, tesciu zrelacjonował ze stawili sie punkt 7.30 - ośmiu chłopa, a świadomość posiadania ich na swoim dachu bardzo mnie ucieszyła  :cool: 

 Nazajutrz telefon od szefa ekipy, słupy przyjechały nie oheblowane. Znów tartak odbił nam sie czkawką, bo zapłaciliśmy za czyściutkie i gładziutkie. Fakt wieźbę sprawdzaliśmy po nocy.  Po pasowaniu przedszkolaka, poznym wieczorem pojechaliśmy na budowę, po ciemku policzylismy ilosci, dlugosci, przekroje i ze te slupy sa nie oheblowane nam umknęło. Sprawdzał ją po nas główny cieśla i tez nic nie wspomniał. Szefo ekipy przekazał nam, ze poszlo sporo tarcz do heblowania, jeszcze z 10 musi dokupic - tarcze na Wasz koszt. Nie ma to jak postawic inwestora przed faktem dokonanym, w głowie przemknęła mi myśl, czy piłę i paliwo do tejże też mamy kupić. Ale powiedziałam ok. Po czym podał koszt deski nadbitkowej - tu spadłam z krzesła - lekko osłabina powiedziałam "niech będzie". Na koniec usłyszałam, ze to my mamy tą deske nadbitkową pomalować Szkoda, ze w dzisiejszych czasach trzeba murarzowi ukrecic zaprawe, a dla cieśli  pociac i pomalowac. Prezesi mogą pomalować, ale chcą extra kasę - sama sobie pomaluję. Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach, które także trzeba było dopisać do umowy. Można jednym telefonem poprawić człowiekowi humor na gorszy? Mooożna  :big grin:  W dzień deski malował teściu i on odwalił większy kawał roboty, a my po pracy, poźnym wieczorem przy żarówkach. Przynajmiej na pytanie coś Ty zrobił dla swojego dachu, będzie co odpowiedzieć :smile: 


Cos tam sie po nocach dzieje


Ano to sie dzieje










* 
Lekcja74
Unikaj trudnych rozmów na początku tygodnia*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A telefon nagrzany jak cegła czerwona

Będąc na gorącej linii, jak w call center pomiędzy szefem ekipy, teściem, hurtowniami i wciąż pracując, gdzieś pomiedzy sygnałami wstrzelił sie "Pan dachówka", Ooo zmeczyłam materiał, bo nie wierzac własnym uszom usłyszałam "dachowka ma się pojawić terminowo, no tylko szczytowych brakuje, maja dosłac ale nie wiem  kiedy i tego nie wie nikt?????" .....Potem usłyszałam, "za mało jest policzone za transport ze Szczecina i musicie dopłacić". Pardon -zripostowałam, " Ja cały miesiac za tyle dojeżdżam do Szczecina, a chyba innego paliwa nie lejemy????" Temat sie zamknął tak szybko jak się otworzył. Pokrycie dojechało, co prawda nie pełne zamówienie, ale i tak bardzo dobrze. Teściu odebrał i to co mógł sprawdził, a podstawową odebrał z adnotacją na CMR "Nie została sprawdzona pod kątem jakościwym, wszelkie uchybienia będa reklamowane na bieżąco" :big grin:  Urodzony logistyk. Obawialiśmy sie dziesiątek popękanych dachówek w transporcie, tymczasem na 1620 szt popękanych były 4 szt. Chyba jest bardzo mocna, albo kierowca teleportował sie omijając Polskie drogi.  



     Wracając do cieśli, nie miałam przyjemności osobiście ich spotkać az do soboty, bo jak wracam z pracy jest gwieździsta noc . Wszystkiego pilnuje nasz Inwestor Zastepczy - teść, który tu UWAGA bedzie pochwała * BARDZO NAM POMAGA*   :smile:  Pod nasza nieobecnosc nadzoruje wszystko, a decyzje padaja na hot line. Oczywiscie, ze się ścieramy, jak to zawsze między nami bywa, ale daje chłopak radę i zastępuje nas samych lepiej, niż my sami  :smile: . Bynajmiej w ekipie chlopacy raczą się leśną zwierzyną, ale że wieczorem nie widzę śladów buszujących Żubrów (wystarczyło, ze raz Zastepczy  postraszył Inwestorką) to chlopaki sprzataja po sobie wszystko,  pracują sumiennie, a ze czego nie widac tego sercu nie żal to sie nie czepiam. Bynajmiej jak coś sokole oko Zastępczego wypatrzy od razu jest straszenie Inwestorka. Nie wiem kto bardziej sie teraz boi spotkać z tymi ludzmi, oni ze mną, czy ja z nimi



Głownym ciesla jest Pan Stasiu - taki wyważony człowiek  w podeszłym wieku, dość spracowany. Nie wiem ile dachów zrobił w przeszłosci, ale smialo mozna strzelać  w setki. I tak jak w kawale o majstrze i robotnikach, gdy dziennikarz pyta sie robotnika 
* Ilu was tu pracuje?
- z majstrem czy bez?
* Z majstrem 
- no to Panie 26 osób
* A bez majstra??
- bez majstra to nikt nie pracuje
 .... A więc Stasiu doradził, wymierzył, policzył, naciął i pokazał palcem co i jak. Przyjechał sprawdzic więźbę kierownik, oddzwonił do mnie i powiedział: Jest bardzo dobrze i zresztą innaczej być nie mogło. Ten człowiek nawet jakby sie bardzo starał to nie potrafi spieprzyć :smile:  A ja kierownikowi bardziej ufam niż samej sobie, więc musi być dobrze.

Szef ekipy złości się , ze szczyty i kominy nie sa wyciągniete do konca. Złośnik jeden, przecież nie rozdwoimy sie. Tempo narzucili jakby duracele ładowali. Musimy wziac murarza do dokonczenia szczytów, sami niestetty nie zdążymy.

*Lekcja 75
Nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło*

Dobrze, ze poprzedni cieśle nas zwodzili. Ktoś nad nami czuwa :smile:  (A ja mam straszny sentyment do imienia Staś[*]) Jedynym niedopatrzeniem, jakiego my sami nie dopilnowalismy była wysokosc poddasza, podana w projekcie. Jetki sa dla mnie za nisko.
Ich  dolna czesc to 267 cm. Moglismy na to zwrocic uwage, ale odkryte jętki też są pieknę, nieprawdaż :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Sobotnia goraczka i wietrzna niedziela 26-27.11.2011


	Szef ekipy dzwoni do mnie codziennie rano, tak jak ja dzwonie do Pana dachówki. Jakiś łancuch pokarmowy musi być, tylko dlaczego na jego końcu jest Inwestor. Bynajmiej jak Szefo rano wydrze już mi się do słuchawki wesołym "Sieeeeeeeeeeeemka, pobuuuuudka" i strzeli wieeeeeeelki usmiech przez telefon, od razu człowieka stawia na nogi, baaa martwego by ożywił. Kawy po tym nie potrzebuje, ale chyba zacznę pić melisę? Potem słyszę od niego całe litanie co trzeba kupic, ile wisimy za to co kupione, czego zabrakło no i na koniec dlaczego kominy jeszcze nie zrobione, szczyty nie skończone. Gdzie robimy to, jak robimy stramto. Chwilę potem dzwoni Inwestor Zastępczy i pyta sie gdzie ma być wyłaz albo co innego i jak zwykle ma inne zdanie niz ja.... i już z rana zamiast krwinek czerwonych płynie mi adrenalina, a potem łażę cały dzień jakaś pobudzona.  


	Przyszedł w końcu ten dzień, kiedy to Szanowna Inwestorka we własnej osobie i własnych różowych gumowcach poznała towarzystwo.


 Towarzystwo sztuk ośmiu chłopa jak jeden mąż, albo skutecznie unikało mnie albo po trzy razy upewniało się o to samo. Jeszcze trochę i zaczną dzieci mną straszyć, albo jak nadejdzie rzekomy kryzys zdjęcie obok cukru stawiać. Bynajmiej ruch na budowie jak w sejmie. Pełno ludzi, każdy się krząta, ale nie wie po co i na co, a robota każdemu przecieka przez ręce.  Michu z bratem domurowują do kalenicy kominy co to szefo się tak o nie drze - niech mu będzie. A chłopakom robota coś niemrawo idzie i ciagle powtarzają, że kończą w południe. "Sekretnie" schowana przez nich wiecha, w taki sposób żeby była ukryto- widoczna, już dawno dała do zrozumienia jaka będzie sobota. W piątek wieczorem kładę młodego spać i do późna przygotowuję swoją wiechę dla ekipy.  A w sobotę udaję, że specjalnie nie wsłuchuję się w jakiekolwiek zamiary konczenia w południe  :big grin: .

  Chłopaki, wykorzystują moment jak jadę do hurtowni po brakujące pustaki i wieszają wiechę. Z relacji inwestora: podobno starali się nawet co by pion trzymała :big grin:  Jak wracam wisi juz wiecha, umajona na zielono. Nie wiem skąd oni zielsko wytrzasnęli, ale patrząc na sucholce wokół, pewnie któryś przyniósł z domowej donniczki  :big grin:   Po czym baaardzo leniwie sie pakują do domu. Żeby tradycji stała się zadość: sprzątnęłam wcześniej saloon, zrobiłam na pustakach stół, po Staropolsku, po budowlanemu ogórki, grzybki marynowane, śledziki, bochen chleba, mięcho i woda ognista. Pojedli, popili to i więźba nie ma prawa się rozleciec.
Aczkolwiek sądzać po ilości gwożdzi, wkrętów, blach,kątwników ciesielskich i metalowych taśm przeciwwiatrowych nie ma prawa.  Miło się gawędziło, przynieśli trochę muzyki i mieli fajny szacunek do tego jak duzo pracy zrobilismy sami. Było miło, a tematom budowlanym końca nie było widać.  "Weseli, baaardzo weseli" wracali "dłuższą" drogą do domu, no i okazało się, ze nie taka Inwestorka straszna jak ją malują  :big grin:  






Tu na pierwszy plan wysuwa się nie, nie Inwestorka ale "dokładna" impregnacja. Znuuuf tartak. 
Ale, ale. Ktos kiedys napisal w komentarzach, ze na kalenice nie wejde - miał rację na kalenice nie,ale na jetki tak :big grin: 
 [IMG][/IMG]


Poszło masę wkrętów, taśm metalowych, kątowników, gwożdzi. Umiesz liczyć - licz razy dwa. Wydaliśmy na dodatki dwa razy tyle niż zakładaliśmy

W niedzielę jak zaczęło duć, myślałam że głowy nam urwie. Wymurowałam dwa szczyty nad wiatrołapem, chłopaki zaczęli ocieplać kominy. Jak kleili wełnę do dymowego wiało jeszcze w miarę i jakoś trzymali się na kalenicy. Przy wentylacjach cięzko juz było utrzymać pion, a wiatr wyrywał płyty styropianu z rąk. Nie skończyli go, a ja byłam pewna że na drugi dzień znajdziemy obydwa w pozycji poziomej. Cholera, że też musiała się zerwać taka nawałnica jak zaprawa jeszcze nie związała (sick!)


Brat dociepla komin dymowy wełną  




*Lekcja 76
Tradycje budowlane należy uszanować*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mogę zacząć od złej wiadomosći lub od złej....Lubie mie jakiś wybór :big grin:  Zamówiona dachówka dojechała, ale bez dachowek szczytowych, które miały dojechać kurierem już tuż, tuż, zaaaraz, no na pewno na juuuutro.... i to zaaaraz, juutro, tuż, tuż  się taaak przeciągało, ze nie dojechało. Szef ekipy mnie ciśnie i od rana stawia na równe nogi krzycząc do słuchawki "Sieeeeeemka, gdzie dachówki???". Ja cisnę dostawcę, a on nikogo nie ciśnie i znów się miga. W końcu dekarz zły dzwoni i mówi, że jak jutro nie bedzie wiatrownic zabiera ekipę i schodzą na inna budowę. Po czym ja znów telefon do Pana dachowki, chyba już setny, a on znów mnie zapewnia po raz setny, że jutro na pewno będą. 

Mnie krew zalewa, bo dekarze chcą już kończyć i mnie męczą, a ten mnie zwodzi i zwodzi. Znów obietnica bez pokrycia, tak, tak powinny być jutro. Zadzwonię do Państwa po 8 -mej rano. Jeszcze jak na złość przywlokła się do mnie jakaś grypa - na pochyłe drzewo to i koza skacze. Serducho ledwo zipie, czuje sie jak stary parowóz na ostatniej prostej - więc biorę dzień urlopu na "odpoczynek". Rano jadę na budowę, szczytowych jak nie było tak nie ma, telefon milczy, dekarz mi znów nawija. Ulało mi się, kompletnie nie wytrzymałam ciśnienia. Włączył mi sie instynkt Włoszki. Dzwonie do Pana dachówki, nie nadaje się na forum to co ode mnie usłyszał i w jakich decybelach to uslyszał, więc tą kwestię pominę. Ale dekarze w sekunde zwiali z mojego pola widzenia na drugą połać dachu, a za dwie godziny dachówki przywiózł Pan dachówka swoim, osobistym samochodem. Znów straciłam bezsensu kilka minut z życia, ale jak zadarłam głowę na dach dopiero złapałam się za głowę i miałam wrażenie jak para mi idzie uszami,a ogień bucha z pyska. Do tej pory oglądałam dach tylko nocą, więc za przeproszeniem g..no widziałam. Na samym środku dachu, przez kalenicę stoi jak gargamel przeklęty komin, który się przekręcił wokół własnej osi. Zgłupiałam i pytam się chłopaków czy tylko ja tak widzę, czy tam jest naprawde krzywo. Chłopaki no jest trochę krzywo, pytam się ile? Tak ze trzy centymetry słyszę. Najprawdopodobniejszą wersją jest zachwianie sie ostatniego odcinka komina podczas ostatniej nawałnicy, zaprawa była wtedy nie związana. Do otynkowania go, ocieplenia styropianem i czapy wzielismy Pana, czego żaluję, ale wyjścia nie mielismy - jak wracamy z pracy jest tak ciemno, ze z kalenicy mozna spaść a nie wejśc. Tylko po jaką cholerę facet, obrobił tak jak jest. Poziomica paliła go w ręce?? Teraz jak położyli gąsiory, ławy kominiarskie, wakaflex widać tą krzywiznę, poniewaz jest punkt odniesienia. Komin dymowy stoi prościutko jak świeca, a ten na samym środku dachu, przez środek kalenicy stoi i mnie wku...wia. Na wiosnę osobiście go rozbiorę.


A tak poza tym to kocham swój dach, minęło kilka dni i już nie patrze na ten komin :big grin: 
A jak już musze to patrze pod kątem, wtedy jest prosto  :big grin: 





Najbardziej podobaja mi sie dachowki wentylacyjne, kompletnie ich nie widać. Pytam sie dekarzy, dlaczego ich nie położyli.
Odpowiadją, że położyli. A ja "Gdzie?". No tam. Gdzie??Nie widze??  :smile: 





*Lekcja 77
Szkoda zycia na przejmowanie się niczym
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wszystkich prędzej czy później dopada świąteczna gorączka dżingle bell, łajt Krismas i Aj home for Krismas, więc i my wpadliśmy w szał zakupów. Muzyczka w tle, światełka mrugają, no i jak się tu nie dać ogłupić  :big grin:  Dla każdego coś dobrego.

....czyli  młodemu drzwi szt 1, Miśkowi bramę szt 1, a ja dla siebie okna, szt 12 - żeby było sprawiedliwie.  Cieszymy się z tych zakupów choinkowych jak małe dzieci  :Lol: 


A na budowie tydzień, dwa temu:



*Lekcja 78
Niech będzie błogosławiona ciepła zima.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kochani, chcielibyśmy złożyć Wam  Wszystkim życzenia spokojnych i pogodnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia. Niech Wam karp nie stanie ością,  niech bigos się nie przypali, a Mikołaj po raz setny przyniesie skarpetki. Niech to będą fajne Święta, a przy okazji bardzo szczęśliwy Nowy Rok.





Chcielibyśmy przy okazji podziękować ludziom, którzy nas wpierali, radą i słowem przez ten rok. Ostatnio ktoś mi fajnie uświadomił, że to forum to ludzie  i zawsze po drugiej stronie komputera siedzi człowiek, a nie login. Dlatego życzymy Wesołych wszystkim forumowiczom, ale kilku osobom chcielibyśmy  też bezpośrednio - alfabetycznie :big grin:  Każdemu też chcielibyśmy wysłać prezent, piosenkę  z przesłaniem lub bez  :cool: 



*Agalind* - życzę Ci dużo zdrowia i spełnienia marzeń o wykańczaniu tego pięknego domu. Dużo sił, dużo uśmiechu i spokojnych, pełnych ciepła Świąt PREZENT


*Asiagasz* -  życzę Wam przede wszystkim dużo zdrowia, cierpliwości, bo zapału do pracy nie trzeba Wam Życzyć - Wy go macie w nadmiarze  Niech Wam się uda wszystko co zaplanowaliście, niech dzieciaczki rosną zdrowo, a Święta upłyną w spokoju i radości. PREZENT




*Bash* - Ty wiesz czego ja Tobie życzę - duuużo, duuużo sił  :big grin:  niech w lipcu dziecię będzie zdrowe ( cały czas trzymam kciuki żeby to był chłopiec).  Chciałam Ci szczególnie podziękować za ten rok, za wszystkie porady i odpowiedzi na nurtujące pytania, za dużo uśmiechu i rozbrajające zdjęcia z grilla  :Lol: .  Niech przyszły rok będzie dla Was niesamowicie pomyślny, żebyście mogli jak najszybciej wprowadzić się do swojego wymarzonego domu, który kosztował Cie tyle pracy..... no i zapomniałabym  duuużo przysmaków na świątecznym stole, nawet jeśli nie będzie to kiełbasa  :Lol: 
PREZENT


* Bułkazmasłem* - tak, tak dla Ciebie też mam życzenia. W końcu mamy Święta :smile:  Ile Mikołajów w kominie (nie ceramicznym  :wink: ) tyle prezentów pod choinę.  W sylwestra zabawy do rana i niech Ci spuchną kolana. I choć nie będziemy z Tobą w noworoczną noc, pamiętaj o nas przez następny rok. :Lol:   :rotfl:  I nie oglądaj po raz kolejny Kevina samego w domu PREZENT

*Carpenter*- duuużo sił do dalszego samodzielnego budowania, obyś się potem z żoną i dziećmi odnalazł w tym duuużym domu  :big grin:  Samych szczęśliwych niespodzianek od losu - może szóstka w totka? :smile:  PREZENT


*
Cronin* - Tobie życzę żeby w przyszłym roku ruszyła budowa "nowego" domu na "nowej dzialce", a "stara" niech sie szybko i dobrze sprzeda.  Dużo zdrowia, radości i szczęścia w ten Świąteczny czas i nie tylko :smile:  PREZENT


*Ewerolka* - tak szybko ten dom wybudowałaś, więc tylko życzyć równie szybkiej przeprowadzki.  Niech czas Bożego Narodzenia będzie dla Ciebie okazją do spędzenia miłych chwil w gronie najbliższych. PREZENT




*Inz.* - mogłabym się duuużo rozpisać, nawet nie wiem jak skrócić życzenia dla Ciebie :smile:  Życzę Ci, żebyście się wprowadzili do siebie tak jak sobie zaplanowaliście. 
Niech synuś rośnie zdrowo, niech Wam przysparza wiele radości i pociechy, tak żebyś nadal był z niego dumny. Bardzo Ci dziękuję za fachową pomoc i porady,  które zawsze były bezcenne. Z okazji świąt Bożego Narodzenia samej radości, spokoju oraz wszelkiej pomyślności z całego serca. Takiego elektryka to z żarówką szukać, więc elektryczne gitary dla Ciebie  :big grin:  PREZENT



*Jagna* - niech mały domek w przyszłym roku stanie się dużym domem, niech podrzutek się spienięży i na zawsze niech się zamknie stary rozdział.  Droga Jagno duuużo miłosci i wiele optymizmu PREZENT




*Kalio* - zapał masz, chęci masz, dwie prawe ręce i głowę nie od parady:0 Pozostało mi życzyć zdrowia, szczęścia i błogiego odpoczynku w te Święta :smile:  ( Po taaakim dachu należy Ci się) PREZENT




*Karolakr25* - Karola, przede wszystkim pociechy z dzieciaczków i duuużo zdrowia, abyś zrealizowała swoje konkretne plany w 100%.  Spokojnych i Wesołych Świąt
PREZENT



*Klaudiusz* - życzę Ci, abyś bezproblemowo skończył budowę, sukcesów zawodowych, gdyż jesteś na początku swojej kariery - idź jak burza.  Mądry i zaradny jesteś to dasz sobie radę, więc życzę Ci żebyś znalazł się w odpowiednim miejscu i czasie, a z resztą już sobie poradzisz. No i przede wszystkim ślubu z ukochaną Agatą
Dla Ciebie i Agaty: PREZENT




*
Kwitko* - niech optymizm Cie nie opuszcza, choć to raczej niemożliwe :smile:  Dużo zapału, dużo zdrowia, duużo pomyślności i błogiego odpoczynku w te Święta :smile:  PREZENT



*
Lilianette*- dużo pociechy z córy, dużo zdrówka i ukończenia budowy domu. Niech ten świąteczny czas będzie miłymi chwilami w gronie najbliższych,  a przyszły rok przyniesie spełnienie marzeń i nadziei PREZENT



*
Malka* - Malcia moja droga, ja bym Ci mogła życzyć przede wszystkim żebyś wygrała "pewne" sprawy, żeby w końcu Młode wyzdrowiało i żebyś dowiedziała się co to jest i jak to leczyć. Żebyś cieszyła się życiem całą sobą, szła do przodu i zapomniała jak najszybciej o tym co było, a swą mądrość życiową przekazywała nam dalej.  Obiecaj, że będziesz. Błogich Świąt, a przyszły rok niech będzie najszczęśliwszy i taki jaki sobie wymarzyłaś PREZENT]



*
Martinezio*- doszłam do Ciebie, ale zanim złoże życzenia chciałam Ci podziękować, za Twoje dobre porady i podpowiedzi jak rozwiązać każdy problem.  Mam jedno jedyne życzenie dla Ciebie (Ty wiesz jakie) i tego Ci właśnie życzymy całymi sercami.  Niech dobry Anioł Stróż czuwa nad Maciusiem, niech wszystko się ułoży, niech czas Świąt da Wam nadzieję, a Nowy Rok niech ją spełni. Da Ciebie i dla Oz  PREZENT





*Mat&Domi* - fundament z głowy, to teraz życzę zapału, energii i spełnienia wszystkich planów. Dużo, dużo sił. Wesołych Świąt PREZENT




*Msdracula*- Draculko, życze Ci aby budowa dalej ruszyła z kopyta, żeby znalazło się na nią finansowanie, żebyście nie musieli już przeżywać rozłąki w przyszłym roku,  a dzieciaczek rósł zdrowy. Niech Nowy Rok będzie dla Was czasem spełnionych marzeń, i obyś jak najszybciej mogła zamawiać,urządzać i ustawiać w swoim wyśnionym domu,  który rozpoznajesz po cieple i zapachu :smile:  PREZENT




*Myometis* - kochana, ja Tobie życzę obyś pozostała taka jaką jesteś, taka fajna :smile:  Z pazurem, z humorem i ogromnym dystansem do samej siebie.  To, ze przyszłe Święta spędzicie u siebie jest bardziej niż pewne, ale ja Ci życzę jeszcze upragnionego psiaka :cool:  PREZENT



*
Nelli Sza* - Nelciu, obyś miała co meblować i przestawiać, niech pomysły sie nie kończą i obyś nadal nas pozytywnie zaskakiwała.  Niech wszystkie problemy odejdą jak za dotknięciem czarodziejskiej różdżki, a Twoje Święta będą piękne, białe,w miłym gronie i radosne PREZENT

*NetBet* - dajesz ludziom ogromną wiarę, że może się udać. Pokazałeś, ze jak się bardzo chce to musi sie udać. Bardzo Cię szanuję, za to jaki masz dystans do siebie,  za Twoja pracowitość i wiarę w samego siebie. Wielu ludzi powinno brać z Ciebie przykład ( ja biorę  :cool: ). No to posłodziłam. Życzę Ci abyś taki pozostał, niech Matka dyrretorka nie krzyczy na Ciebie za dużo w przyszłym roku no i może jakiś nowy potomek do nowego domu?  :Lol:   A wiesz co, pomyśl sobie zyczenie, a ja Ci życze, zeby ono się spełniło  :smile:  Nawet jeśli to będzie bronek  :Lol: 
PREZENT




*Rasia*, Rasiu droga niech ten szczególny czas  będzie okazją do spędzenia miłych chwil w gronie rodzinnym. Niech Młodemu się wiedzie na studaich, a Ty kobieto nadal podróżuj i dziel się z nami zdjęciami. Wszystkiego czego zapragniesz w ten świąteczny czas PREZENT


*Tinek*- życzę żebyście się szybciutko wprowadzili, bo kolory na ścianach przecież już są :smile:  Więc z okazji Świąt życzenia radości, spokoju i pogody ducha i samych miłych niespodzianek w Nowym Roku  :big grin:  aaaa i żeby przeszczep schodów się powiódł :Lol: 
PREZENT


*TomaszAntkowiak* - Tomku, dopiero zaczynasz budowę. Życzę Ci samych dobrych wyborów, wielu sił i zapału. Żebyś cieszył się w przyszłym roku co najmniej SSZ  :big grin:  PREZENT




*TomBor* - Ilonka ja Tobie życzę, żebyś szybko zapomniała, żeby otworzył się dla Ciebie nowy, lepszy rozdział w życiu. Duuużo miłości i szacunku,  bo Ty na to zasługujesz. Życzę Ci żebyś była silna, szczęśliwa, a swoja mądrość przekazywała innym kobietom. Niech nadchodzący rok ma dla Ciebie same miłe niespodzianki  PREZENT

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Mój dziennik stał sie totalnym chaosem, przestaje go ogarniac, zarósł.... Czasu nie ma, zdjęć nie ma, kasy ubywa, czyli jak w Europie- idzie ku lepszemu  :Lol: . Ale jakieś wieści są...

Scianki działowe prawie wszystkie som, dla odróznienia białe, ale z tym "prawie" to robi zawsze różnicę.




Mamy za sobą też planowanie elektryki, o żesz ja nie wiedziałam, że przez to czy drzwi mają się otwierać na prawo czy lewo można się rozwieść.  Generalnie wszystko nie tak, właczniki maja być niżej czy wyżej, kontakty tu na 120 czy 115, a może 130....,. Misiek telewizor widziałby bardziej przy słupie - no bo tak mu wygodniej ogladac mecz z kanapy z drynkiem w reku, a ja na srodku bo symetrycznie bym widziała jak Hanka kona w kartonach. W łazience kontakty przy lustrze, oczywiscie lustro na pół sciany. Zaraz, zaraz a po co Ci takie duże lustro??? No niieee!...........To są takie głupoty, wiem potrzebne do użytkowania domu, ale nadal głupoty, że aż szkoda gadać, ze przez takie bzdury można się irytować. szkoda komórek neuronowych. Bynajmniej elektryka rozplanowana, koniec, kropka, amen.
 Kable kupione i jeszcze w starym roku teściu moj Szanowny z osobistym męzem moim Szanownym zaczeli dłubac i wiercić - ja sie bynajmiej nie mieszam do tego, ( do czasu :wink:  Jak coś to w końcu bedzie na nich. 

Elektryka w starym roku poprzestała jednak  na dziurze w stropach.Jestem pewna, że to wpływ wciąż sączącej się z radia  Adel i chyba zacznę im puszczać ACDC albo jakieś Prodigy, co by ich rozruszać  :big grin: 




Zaczęliśmy powoli planować też wodę i kanalizę. I znuff się zaczęło. A rzekomą kością niezgody jest "kibel w pralni".  W piwnicy, w pralni, ma byc kondensat, pralka, zlew i kosze na pranie. Tam ma być pralnia!! a Michu chce kibel...no gdzie kibel w pralni, po chusteczkę on tam.  Pytam się grzecznie? To za przeproszeniem dwa "WC"w domu Ci nie wystarczą, toż to luksus prawie. Mówię mu, mieszkać tam będziesz?? W piwnicy???  Nie ale w garażu potrzebę moge mieć i po schodach mogę nie zdążyć  :Lol:  Myślałam, że zdechnę z tymi jego potrzebami. Mówię mu to Ci zlew zrobię niżej  :Lol:  ( wiem, wredna jestem). Uparł się jak osioł, no dobra niech pozna dobre serce żony i ma  :cool:  Nie wiem jak to upchniemy, ale niech ma...

KOtlownio-kiblo-pralnia, a to wszystko jak w Ikei 2mx2m

----------


## MusiSieUdac

W dniu sylwestrowym zapewniłam sobie święty spokój na najbliższy rok, mówią, że jaki Sylwester taki cały rok. Byliśmy i na sylwestrze z jedynką (czyt. z Młodym), a potem na sylwestrze Polsatu. Jakaś stara się zrobiłam przy Młynarskiej :cool:  W sylwestrowy poranek Misiek z Młodym dorwali się do roboty, wzięli się za sprzątanie aż się kurzyło. A ja twardo jak święta krowa się snułam po budowie i omijałam z daleka miotły, szpadle, młotki i wszelakie takie  :Lol: 



Zaklepałam sobie obijanie się na cały rok  :Lol: 



A z innych rzeczy to mamy schody z piwnicy na parter tralala, jak cieszą - pobiegaliśmy sobie z młodym góra dół. Nie zrobiliśmy ich sami. Sama je tylko rozliczyłam i rozrysowałam, reszty nie umieliśmy i nie mieliśmy kiedy.



Jesteśmy po spotkaniach z Krystynami Gazownikami i czekamy na ich wyceny.  Michu koniecznie chce sprawdzic jak się spi na podgrzewanym materacu,  więc na 99%  będziemy grzać podłogi i nie będzie kalafiorów. Tylko drabinki na suszenie ręczników i gaci w łazienkach.

 Poza tym "Elektryki"  zrobili mi psikusa, mówiłam, ze trza im puszczać coś żywszego. Opędzlowali poddasze, zapuscili się na parter. Strach się bać, chyba zaczęli słuchać irlandzkiej muzy, albo co gorsza niemieckiego jodłowania . W tym pędzie pociągnęli mi kable po jętkach. A mówiłam, że chcę odkryte jętki, że chcę wyżej. Czy ja mówiłam, że się nie będę mieszać do elektryki? Niestety, muszą przełożyć kable......jednak teściulek nie zazna spokoju

*Lekcja 79
Jaki sylwester taki cały rok*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nie spać ludziska, nie spać, budować. Miśki nie śpią, Świstaki nie śpią, nie ma zimy. Zima odwołana, można dalej tyrać, mieszać, nosić, wiercić. Czy ja pisałam, że na ten rok zapewniłam sobie obijanie?? Oj tam, oj tam nie zadziałało :Lol:  

Wzięłam się za wymierzanie drugich schodów. Bo do tej pory mamy wejscie na poddasze, jak do gołębnika, nie Wspominając o drabinie, za którą jeszcze trochę i  Nobla dostaniemy. Teściek zabił dechami otwory drzwiowo-okienne i zostawił dziurkę w jednych drzwiach balkonowych, tak żeby można było wejść na poddasze.  Jak przyjechali pomiarowcy od drzwi i okien, najpierw przewrócili oczami na drabine, potem na gołębnik i mało brakowało, a zaczęliby gruchać.  Więc schody jak najbardziej pożądane. Kto chętny do rozliczenia? Oczywista, że w rzeczach, gdzie się szuka potem winnego brak ochotników. Trudno, przyzwyczaiłam się. Ale co by nie było za prosto, jeden zabieg zahacza  mi rogiem o okno. :bash:   Nagłowiłam się przy tych schodach i dupaszewski,  muszę się z nimi przespać.


A się bujałam na tej drabinie postawionej na schodach piwnicy, że jej



C.d. Jętek
Mówię do Teścia, który oczywiście, ze musi mieć inne zdanie niż ja. Że ja bym tu tak trochę Skandynawii tchnęła w ten sufit. I że te kable to poprawić musi. Trochę męskiej rozmowy musieliśmy odbyć.  :cool: 

No dobra, muszę przyznać - odwala praktycznie sam całą elektrykę. Szacun, sami w życiu byśmy nie zrobili elektryki, a Teściek i się zna i mu się chce. 


Michu zakrywa koryta z kablami i jest w swoim żywiole, może wiercić dziurawić, kuć. Destrukcja



Kabloteka


*Lekcja 80
Jak wkurzyć teścia - powiedzieć mu podczas oglądania finiszu biegów narciarskich: 
"Kowalczyk zaraz się wywali,  jak nic się potknie przed meta"
Sinica ust, czerwone policzki i złowrogie spojrzenie murowane- za wszystko inne zapłacisz Mastercard *

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Straciłam wenę twórczą - nie mogę pisać o Teśćku bez jego autoryzacji, baaa kazał mi usunąć ostatnią lekcję. Powiedziałam, że się już nie da  :Lol:  

No więc jesienna zima się kręci, jakby chciała a nie mogła. Ja też bym chciała, a nie mogę. Bo na przykład nie położymy do końca instalacji jak nie będzie okien, a z kolei tynków jak nie będzie skończonych instalacji, a ocieplenia dachu bez tynków też nie.  A na dwór robić murów oporowych nam sie nie chce wyłazić i mrozić tyłków. Szybko się człowiek przyzwyczaja do dobrobytu, dach nad głową mamy- na łeb nie pada.  Czy ja na pewno murowałam ściany piwnicy z bloczków - teraz to by mi sie nie chciało  :cool:  - taka lazy girl się zrobiłam. 

Ale, ale maluczki kroczek do przodu jest bo mamy drugie schody, co prawda z urozmaiceniem, bo troche na oknie je mamy, ale skoro Misiek  zwiazany z oknem emocjonalnie ( to Malka napisała, nie ja  :big grin: ) to pokochamy i takie. W załączeniu w painice zaznaczone jak jest. Za to elewacja będzie pikna, taaaa elewacja rzecz ważna architekcie drogi.  Okna oczywiscie nie domurowane do żądanej wysokości bo Nam sie nie chce zdejmować desek. Się domuruje, się przed oknami.  A nie mówiłam, ze lenie





Poza tym Michu z Tesckiem dalej dziurawia sciany - jak dzieci  :cool: 



Ooo, a taki widok z kuchni mam - Hitchcock wymiata





Aaaa i najwazniejsze, zapomniałabym. Mamy otynkowac sciane na bramę garazowa przed jej montazem. A, ze ta miala byc w polowie lutego to sie nam nie spieszyło ( lenie). Mysle sobie zadzwonie i spytam sie juz o konkretna date - powinny juz znac. W sobote nikt nie odbiera, dzis sie dodzwoniłam. Usłyszałam, ze brama i drzwi wejsciowe  będą jutro. Jajca jakieś sobie myśle. Jednak serio. Montaz w piatek. Michu z bratem własnie skonczyli tynkowac. Kiero obiecał, ze do piątku da radę w miarę podeschnąć i żeby nie szczać ogniem tylko brać bramę. 



*Lekcja 81
Co masz zrobić dzisiaj zrób wczoraj, bo później się popsuje pogoda*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ale dzis zmarzłam w tyłek. O matko, od stop po tylek, wyzej juz mialam polar, wiec tam jeszcze mam krazenie. Ale warto bylo, bo po primo mamy piloty i klucze do naszych drzwi i mozna zaczac oficjalnie gubic. Przyjechała dzis brama garazowa i drzwi, a wraz z nimi zespół "The brothers". Serio dwóch braci, na co mi dopiero Misiek jak przyjechał zwrócił uwagę, ze jacys tacy podobni do siebie. A ze ja slepa jestem i pamieci do twarzy nie mam, to nie zauwazyłam, podczas obcowania z nimi, niczego poza tym, ze mieli takie same czapki i polarki.

The brothers zaczeli montaz od najwazniejszej rzeczy, czyli "Pani, gdzie tu mozna podlaczyc radyjko?". I tak sie cieszyli, ze w miejscu mocowania napedu mamy w terivie  wstawke monolitu, ze o maly wlos a zaczeli by nas całowac.  Wesołe chłopaki, do czasu jednego żartu "Pani troche tylko zarysowała nam sie brama" - a ja do nich "To zacznijcie uciekac, poki mozecie jeszcze chodzić o wlasnych siłach"  :Lol:  No dooobra, pełen luz, normalnie rasta i Dżamajka.


Secundo, Tesciek mi powiedzial, ze czasem da się mnie lubiec i uwaga "Pomimo, ze straszna cholera jestes". Moze cos z tego bedzie, bo mi wieczorem przywiozl gorącą kawę w termosie, gorzką i czarną, czyli taka jaka lubie  :Lol: . Tesciek rano zrobił demolke naszego deskowania, ja podkułam otwor pod drzwi. A potem przemogłam sie  i obkleiłam murlate styropianem i zaciagnelam siatka z klejem. A tera ide odtajać,  po 10 godzinach na przeciagach, bez sikania - a sie kawy napiłam  :wink:  To był jednak podstęp :wink: 





*Lekcja 82
Nie dopuszczajcie do swędzenia stóp poprzez zamrozenie ich.
Mozna zwariowac od mrowienia*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

O mały włos a bylibysmy strasznie bogaci, za jedyne 3 zety. Nadzieja umiera ostatnia i Michu mając głowe usłaną  marzeniami o furze i wySPAmowanej zonie z rozmierzwionymi włosami na miejscu pasażera puscil szostke w totka, tylko niestety nie te cyfry co trzeba. Znow 25 baniek przeszło nam koła nosa, a bylismy tak blisko- niestety nie ma lenistwa, nie ma shoppingu znaczy się "bedziem Misiek dalej zap..dalac", niech no sie tylko ociepli, bo jak narazie to mamy niewydolnosc krazenia przy tych arktycznych temperaturach i krążymy szukając inspirek, płytek, lamp, paneli, takie tam.

Ale dobra, post nie miał być o tym jak stracilismy fortunę, skreslajac przez roztargnienie nie te cyfry co trzeba, ani nie o tym jak mi stopy marzną, ani o tym ze nic nam sie nie podoba, tylko o tym jak Tesciulek rozpykal nam elektryke, praktycznie sam. W obawie, ze pochlebstwa pod adresem Tescka mogą mi nie przejsc przez gardło :cool:  musiałam wczesniej jakoś zagaić. *No dobra, to jest Gość przez duze G* ( nie punkt G), ze mu sie chciało mrozić tyłek, ze umiał i ze w większości* sam zrobił nam cała elektrykę*, przy lekkiej pomocy Miska. Ja tylko kazałam poprawiać, nic nie pomogłam  :Lol: . Rozłozyl elektryke, rozlozyl alarm, rozlozyl TV- SAT przy czym sie dowiedziałam, ze w kuchni tez. (Po moim trupie Michu zawiesi tam telewizor - wiec tą czesc kabla mozemy zaliczyc na straty - obciazy sie tescia za marnotrastwo materiału :Lol: ) Czekamy tylko teraz na spięcie.

 A teraz serio, to drodzy Panstwo *CHAPEU BAS - bo się narobił okrutnie, zmarzł nie raz i zrobił to porządnie*. Ku ogólnemu zdziwieniu narodu napiszę, że *gdybym miała drugi raz wybrać Tescia -wybrałabym tego samego.
*












*Lekcja 83
Bycie synową jest tak samo trudne jak bycie tesciem

*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ku niezadowoleniu co poniektórych jeszcze żyję i mnie szlag nie trafił, ale jestem na dobrej drodze do samouniecistwienia ( jaaa jakie słowo) . Zjechałam na dupsku po schodach betonowych na stacji PKP i nie do konca było to śmiesze, nawet wogóle nie było śmieszne. Przy moim chronicznym braku sadła na tylnej części ciała, ilości schodów jakie zaliczyłam i gwiazd jakie potem ujrzałam nie wyglądało to jajcarsko, ale bardziej przerażająco. Poślizgnęłam się kilka dni temu na tej ohydnej brei, a do tej pory mnie wszystko napierdziela.  Bynajmiej jak już wspomniałam, złego licho nie bierze, więc jak widać żyję.

Z newsów kupiliśmy płytki na całą podłogę do podziemia, płytki na schody do piwnicy i drewno na sufity, na poddasze. Tylko dlatego że  odczuwałam ogromną potrzebę shoppingu. Pierwotnie liczyłam, ze w piwnicy pozostanie tak trendy goły beton, a jednak skusilismy się promocja ? zeta za metr kwadratowy , dowozimy, trzymamy do  wiosny na magazynie i jeszcze masujemy plecy.  :big grin:   Jak się nauczymy kłaść to położymy

Jeszcze chciałam napisać, Malka- Walentynko  te 15 stopni, to wiesz, że ja wtedy będę mogła w szpilkach znów chodzić  :cool: 

No i teraz wyciągam działo ciężkie. Mamy w końcu okna, te wyczekane, całe dwanaście parszywych sztuk i bardzo bym się cieszyła, gdyby nie to że każde jest do reklamacji.  Nie mam sił opisywania po raz kolejny "I'm living in Banana Republic", ale jest strasznie. Składał je chyba jakiś kompletny amator, do tego zniszczył całkiem fajny profil. Firma polecona, duża rekomendacja, ich okna wcześniej oglądaliśmy na żywo.  Nie chcę więcej nic pisać bo obecnie jestem na etapie 
"liczę na  Państwa uczciwość i chęć zachowania dobrego imienia firmy" niestety obawiam, się że będzie corrida.... i nie radziłabym im sprawdzać jak to jest jak MSU widzi czerwoną płahtę .... na razie czekam


Jedno zdjecie to kropla w morzu....



*Lekcja 84
Rozjuszona kobieta z potłuczonym tyłkiem, jest gorsza od rozjuszonego byka*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Sprawiedliwosc musi byc na tym swiecie,  Tesciek spadł z drabiny. Przeciez, musze miec jakiegos towarzysza niedoli, który będzie się ze mną łączył w bolu tyłka. Cale szczescie ze tylko tak sie skonczylo i reka mu spuchła, bo jeszcze bym go miała na sumieniu. Generalnie co to ja chciałam napisać, aaa chciałam napisać, ze czas przestac się opindalać na pół gwizdka i wziąść się do roboty, także wyciągnęłam swoje nieśmiertelne półbuty  :big grin: .....

Z cyklu nie wierz nigdy kobiecie :smile: 


...i sie wzięłam do paprokowej roboty.Kleiłam styro   ( bufor od nieogrzewanej czesci piwnicy)

Jesteśmy też spięci


Zdecydowaliśmy się jednak na usugi naszego gazownika. Wpadli w dwa dni jak przeciąg i zrobili całą instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjną. Czy ktos mial kiedys fachowcow, ktorzy kladli palete przez garazem, zeby wycierac nogi z blota? a po kuciu pozbierali co do najmniejszego pyłku? Czy komus fachowiec pierwszy zapropował podpisanie umowy? Czy kogos fachowiec zaprosil do siebie do domu na kawe, zeby sie na spokojnie rozliczyc? Cuda, cuda oglaszają...ale nam sie trafil egzemplarz - jak ślepej kurze ziarno  :smile: 


I wracamy do tematu najcięższego, czyli reklamacja

Dzis od rana poprawiali to co dalo sie poprawic, reszte wymieniali. Niestety pierwszy raz w zyciu, obkrecilam sie na piecie i wyszlam. Po prostu wyszlam! Dalsza rozmowa nie miała sensu. Reklamacja zakończona i mam nadzięję więcej do tematu nie wracać...

*
Lekcja 85
"Nie wierz nigdy kobiecie, dobrą radę Ci dam"... i producentowi okien też*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Weekend jak wikęd, czyli kolejna tragifarsa. Drzwi mamy fajne, wyglądają i kolorem pasują do bramy, najważniejsze jest to, żeby się zamykały, nasze się rewelacyjnie zamknęły - nie dało sie ich ponownie otworzyć, czyli są niezłe.  Zgłosiłam reklamacje, bo chciałam takie co będą sie zamykać i otwierać, a nie tylko zamykać. Sklep, który sprzedał nam te drzwi olał mnie, po czym łaskawie wysłał braci Rasta na oględziny, po czym bracia zamiast oglądać nasze drzwi poszli na kebaba i zawyrokowali “zamek”, po czym sprytnie od reklamacji umyli ręce.  Zadzwoniłam poskarżyć się do producenta. Producent zachował się w pełni profesjonalnie, kazał mi olać sklep i wysłał miłego Pana, który przebył jedyne 300 km (nie ma to jak wycieczka) żeby otworzyć nam te drzwi i wymienić zamek, bo podobno wyszła wadliwa partia zamków i pechowo trafiło się Nam – nawet się nie zdziwiłam.

Jak to kobieta, z przekory zapytałam się, a jeśli to nie zamek? 

No cóż przyjechał Pan, wymienił zamek, a drzwi przestały się zamykać. Panie Kafka, zapraszam ponownie po inpirację  :cool:  Miłemu Panu, co to gnał te kilometry, skoczyło ciśnienie, wziął kątownik i pokazał, że drzwi są źle zamontowane. Wtedy to spokojna Inwestorka się zdenerwowała, zadzwoniła do sklepu. Sklep po Polsku nie rozumiał, ale za to bardzo dobrze rozumiał Włoski, za 20 minut pojawili sie bracia Rasta, powiedzieli, ze to zamek ( awanturowali sie z zamkowym), na co póżniej, że krzywa ościeżnica (awanturowali sie z producentem przez telefon), a na końcu stwierdzili, ze winą jest brak wylewki – ze mną już bali się awanturować... montowali drzwi od nowa. Kolejna bitwa stoczona, ale kiedyś mnie ktoś uczulił, że “żeby wygrać wojnę , czasem trzeba przegrać bitwę”

No to czekam uzbrojona po zęby, co mi ta budowa jeszcze przyniesie, a tak w ogóle, nie wiem, czy ktoś zwrócił uwagę na to, co proces budowy z nami robi. Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś byłam mniej wredna, bardziej kompromisowa, a już na pewno nie asertywna (kolejne modne słowo tuż po “populista”). No cóż, jak skończymy budowę pozostanie Miśkowi jakoś z tym żyć  :Lol:  Przez cały tydzień i weekend  kończyliśmy rzeczy, które wcześniej odpuścilismy sobie, bo  “zrobi się przed tynkami”.  Adrenalina od drzwi dosłownie jak dopalacz w tyłku, praktycznie skończyliśmy wszystko by od poniedziałku wpuścić tynkarzy, a potem się domyliśmy i poszliśmy do normalnych ludzi, co to mają nie dorosłe problemy na koncert rockowy, odreagowaliśmy.  

Ps.  Pogoda się popsuła i przesuwamy tynkarzy o kilka dni 

Ps. Dziękuję producentowi, za miły kontakt i naprawdę profesjonalne podejście do reklamacji

*
Lekcja 86
Plac budowy domu, jest jak pole walki*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Od jakiegoś czasu mamy u siebie tynkarzy, z powodu minusowych temperatur nocą zagruntowali, obsadzili narożniki i poszli na urlop. Hawaje, drynk ze słomką i cygaro. Wrocili tak jak sie umowilismy w poniedzialek o 7 rano i ostro wzieli sie do pracy, w końcu wypoczęli na urlopie :smile:  Muskają sciany, chórem klną na twardego w obróbce diamanta, co to go sobie inwestorka zażyczyła -  na co im ucinam “Co to dla takich fachowców  :cool: ”. Są bardzo małomówni, tylko pracują i pracują, gdyby nie radio, które wyje na pół okolicy, bałabym się ich zostawiać samych ( dzieci jak są tak cicho to znaczy, że coś broją). Poza tym,ze chcieli mi spalić dom nie wyłączoną na noc farelką, w mojej łazience a ich obecnej stołówce- są jacyś tacy normalni i nie dostarczają mi żadnych inspiracji do dziennika budowy, bo nawet sprzątają po sobie, więc wybaczcie ale wpis powieje nudą. Obecnie skończyli poddasze i parter, jutro zaczynają z piwnicą. Nuda



A my czekamy az skończą, wtedy będziemy mogli wkroczyć do akcji, a tak czas nam upływa na denerwowaniu różnych sprzedawców. Dziecko testuje organoleptycznie, mamusia zadaje niewygodne pytania, generalnie 'tych Państwa nie obslugujemy". Dobrze, ze mamy Internet :smile: 


*Lekcja 87
Gładkie sciany cieszą, podobnie jak gładka skóra po peelingu*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kolejny etap za nami, dziś pożegnaliśmy się z tynkarzami, rozliczyliśmy dokładnie tyle ile planowaliśmy, czyli nie było zadymy. Myślałam, że może choć na koniec będą chcieli coś kręcić, jakaś mała jazda by była przynajmniej, a tu nic. Nawet wysprzątali po sobie Skoro tak to powiedziałam, że napiszę o nich w muratorze, a szef z wypiekami na twarzy "Wiedziałem!" ;"Chłopaki będziemy w muratorze". Czyli jednak była konspira, spodziewali się że ich obsmaruję. Jakby ktoś chciał namiar na nudnych tynkarzy, takich co ciągle tylko tynkują to na priv. 

Generalnie cieszę się, że już poszli bo nie lubię być od kogoś zależna i jak obcy facet mi się kręci po kuchni i sypialni, ale za to od jutra szalejemy z izolacją na podlogi. Już się nie mogę doczekać  :razz:  Nawet sklep internetowy nie dał ciała i folia 0,3, włókna 12 oraz pianki przyjechały w trybie pilnym. Ja nie wiem, albo oni się wszyscy zmówili, albo mam wrażenie, że zaczynam śnić.

Żeby nie było, że zawsze wyglądam jak paprok. Odbiór ważna rzecz, trzeba się domyć
After


*Lekcja 88
Najpiękniejsze są miłe sny na jawie*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ucywilizowali nas.  Generalnie przed chatą jest rozpierducha na sto dwa. Tylko na jeden dzień zostawiliśmy teścia z gazownikami i ot co. Pół płotu wyrżnęli, a taki ładny płot był, prawie Amerykański, skrzynkę z prundem też nam wyrżnęli, a pół podwórka  wygląda jak  budowa autostrady  przez  Chińczyków na EURO, rozryli, rozryli i pojechali. Jakby się doszukiwać plusów to prund już płynie w domu, sikać można do rur kanalizacyjnych, woda na herbatę w domu i rura gazowa bez gazu niebawem.



My z kolei wzięliśmy się za izolacje, wymazaliśmy dysperbitem piwnicę. To cholerne mazidło nie zna prawa grawitacji, czy maże się sciany czy podłogę nie ma znaczenia i tak się tego zawsze nażrę. Co ciekawe myje się to masłem, a nie mydłem. Michu z bratem później dwa dni spędzili z palnikiem niczym  „gorący weekend we dwoje” i zgrzali na to papę, na to jeszcze folia przyjdzie jutro. Ja a tym czasie rozłożyłam folię na poddaszu i parterze ( podwójnie). Całkiem niezła robota, czysto i przyjemnie, a że księżniczka na ziarnku grochu jestem to sobie wymyśliłam patent :Lol: 






Za tydzień wszystkie laski będą tak chodzić :smile: 


No i mała anegdota, mamy jedną babcię mianowicie babcia jest Miśka, ale prawie jak moja własna, osobista- taka fajna jest. Misiek dzwoni na dzień babci z życzeniami, babcia się pyta.
B: A Tej, a Wy tam dalej sami budujecie, tej? (babcia jest z Poznania)
M: No sami babcia
B: To pamiętaj żeby się Twoja żona nie przemęczała. Ty możesz, ale ona niech tam za dużo nie robi  :Lol:  
Babcia wiekowa, ale przyjechała  aż z Poznania no to babcie na chatę i na obiad zaprosiliśmy. Chyba jej się podobało, bo chciała nam pomóc wnosić styropian, jak jej nie pozwoliliśmy to nam po kryjomu cement poprzykrywała od deszczu. Niezła jest.


*Lekcja  89
Przestawianie czasu jest bezsensu, ktoś mi buchnął godzinę z weekendu*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Instalatory już sobie poszły, z naszym workiem kasiory,co tam lekarz czy prawnik- trzeba się było uczyć na gazownika. Mianowicie mamy już gaz wprowadzony do domu, piec sobie wisi - tylko jak to ustrojstwo obslugiwać- masakra, wygląda na całkiem inteligentne - martwię się, że mnie przechytrzy swoim IQ. Ogrzewanie rozłożone, stelaże powieszone, grzejników nie zamówiłam na czas, więc podejścia zrobione a one się dowieszą, wkład do komina założony. Pospieszyli się trochę, bo część rzeczy mieli zrobić dopiero w czerwcu. Teraz kotłownia będzie malowana zamiast płytkowana, przy okazji wkładu chciałam poprawić komin. A tak wróciłam z pracy i zastałam wszystko zrobione. Jakby takich zostawić samych na dwa tygodnie to by mi rurociąg do Ruskich zdążyli machnąć. 

 Męczymy podłogę w piwnicy, została nam druga połowa do rozłożenia. Teść poprzykręcał gniazdka w piwnicy i nawet żarówę w kotłowni powiesił na pstryczek- elektryczek. Można sobie teraz pstrykać i dyskotekę zrobić.

 








*
Lekcja 90
Dobry gazownik-to gazownik nie na gazie. Miałam szczęście mieć takich, ale na pewno czymś się napędzali, bo pracowali szybcij niż ja mówię, a mówię szybciej niż myślę  *

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przyjechali chłopaki, spili kawę, zjarali po fajce i wytargali kreta. Kret zaczął srać gdzie popadnie i zrobił wylewki tfu wysypki. Jakie to proste,nieprawdaż? Następnie wyfroterowali na glanc kupy krecie, a ja się cieszę jak głupia na okoliczność sypnięcia.


Wracam z pracy i patrzę jak chłopaki froterują mi posadzki na lustro, mówię eee to ja bym mogła do Was wpaść na fuchę, frotereczka i jedziesz, jedziesz...Chłopaki się śmieją, oj chyba nie dałaby Pani rady. 
Co ja nie dam rady??!!Ja nie dam!! Ja Wam pokażę jak ja dam radę !Ooo! No to chłopaki dali mi poglancować posadzkę.
Ja pierdziut, to diablica, a nie froterka. Chce ją skręcić w lewo a ona mi ucieka w prawo. No kurde żyłka mi prawie, ze pękła na czole,myślę no przecież nie pokaże im, że nie dam rady. Robię drugie podejście, tym razem kieruje ją na środek -to ona mi w ścianę, normalnie myślałam, ze się z nią skicham.  Efekt finalny był na ścianie. Siara na maxa, no nie dałam rady.  Potem mi pokazali, że ją trzeba sposobem, magiczną technikę. Ehh chyba się zaczynam sypać.




*
Lekcja
Wylewki to krecia robota, ciężka praca*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kochani, chcielibyśmy życzyć Wam w te Święta błogiego odpoczynku, choć jednego dnia gdzie nie będziecie gadać o budowie, pyszności na stole, a po Świętach płaskiego brzucha :wink:  Odpoczywajcie, radujcie się i miłujcie  :hug:  Przeżyjcie ten czas z humorem, radością i pozytywną energią.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Próbowałam się czegoś dowiedzieć z wątku "poddasze jest nasze", ale tam poziom męskiego ego zadecydowanie góruje nad merytoryką i przerósł moje możliwości czytania tego dalej. Dorwałam się do instrukcji producentów systemów, filmów na Utubie, a z besilności na końcu został zawezwany starszy brat, oczywista w celach pokazowo dydaktycznych i tym sposobem "poddasze jest moje" :wink: 

*A teraz instrukcja dla blondynek i nie tylko*

1) Zaczynamy od tego co by nam welna nie spadla na Ziemię. Co mądrzejsi zabezpieczają to metalową siatką i takerem, przy okazji się kaleczą na przykład taki Bash. Ja jej nie miałam, więc zrobiłam to sznurkiem. Żaden zwierz i tak się nie odważy na moją wełnę szklaną. Wkrętarką  do desek co kilkanascie centymetrow mocujemy wkręciki, i sznurujemy tak jak buty, od murłay ( mocujemy takerem) do wkręta ( owijamy wokół niego sznurek na pętelkę)





2) Każemy facetowi sprawdzić poziom posadzki i przekątne, dodając " Nie chcę słyszeć, że się nie zgadza"

3) Slyszymy "Noo zgadza się"... to teraz odmierzamy na krokwi przy scianie punkt, gdzie jak najnizej przy sciance kolankowej mozna zamocowac grzyba - to taki wieszak co mi przypomina calkiem cos innego, bynajmiej nie grzyba  :wink: 
Mierzymy ile to jest od posadzki ( u mnie na przykład 135 cm). Zaznaczamy na pierwszej i ostatniej skrajnej krokwi ta wysokosc kwiatkiem, kropką, kreską, serduszkiem  ( czyli ja zaznaczyłam te 135 cm). No poprostu mazemy, ze tu jest ta wysokosc



4) Bierzemy grzyba do ręki i mierzymy czy dlugosc ma znaczenie  :Lol: . Eee, no żartuje. Mierzymy na nim od czubka tyle ile mamy grubosci drugiej warstwy welny ( u mnie 5cm). Zaznaczamy poziomą kreska.




5) Mocujemy grzyba na tej wysokosci (moje 135 cm), pamietając, zeby byl pod katem 90 stopni ( czyli robimy to od kątownika) i wystawal te 5cm, czyli przed chwila narysowana kreska musi konczyc sie na rowni z krokwia. To samo na przeciwleglej skrajnej krokwi



6) Tym sposobem mamy zamontowane dwa grzyby na pierwszej i ostatniej krokwi. Przeciągamy sznurek (zaczepiajac jego konce jakimi pomocniczymi gwozdziami, tak zeby sie trzmal i byl naprezony). Ten sznurek ma isc tak przy samych  krokwiach i opierac się na tych grzybach. Do tej linii zbliżamy czubek kątownika i na każdej po kolei z krokwi rysujemy kreski pod kątem 90 stopni do linii





7) Nie sciągamy sznurka, tylko go przekładamy teraz tak, zeby znalazł sie w osi grzybów ( tam na czubku grzyba jest taka dziurka, no nie mowilam, ze to do grzyba nie podobne  :wink: ) i ten sznurek ma wejsc w ta dziurkę, ale tak żeby jej nie dotykał na mikrony)


 :cool: Teraz do sznurka i rowno z narysowanymi wczesniej kreskami montujemy wkrętarką grzyb po grzybie, jeden za drugim


9) Jak juz mamy pierwsza dolną linię grzybow, przykladamy do nich dluga łate i sprawdzamy czy mamy poziom. Jak mamy to mozemy jechać dalej, jeśli nie mamy to znaczy, ze coś spieprzyliśmy i zaczynamy zabawę od nowa




10) Teraz musimy wiedziec co ile chcemy profile ( Ja chcialam co 40 cm). Odmierzamy od osi kazdego grzyba w góre odcinki po 40 cm i powtarzamy punkt od 4 do 8, az do usranej smierci albo az nam sie skoncza grzyby lub krokwie


11) Ostatni rzad grzybow na gorze i pierwszy od dolu wyznaczają nam skośną linię. Wg niej montujemy profil do sciany. On sie nazywa profil UD





Teraz jak juz mamy przykręcone do sciany UD i zamontowane grzyby, zabieramy się za najgorsze, czyli wełnę zdejmujemy folie z rolki, czekamy az to swinstwo napuchnie. W tym czasie odmierzamy jaka jest odleglosc pomiedzy krokwiami, dodajemy do niej 2-3cm i na taką szerokość tniemy wełnę i wsadzamy miedzy krokwie. Cholerstwo jest straszne. Potem to wszystko sznurkujemy do krokwi za pomocą takera, zeby nam nie wypadło.  Czyli znów sznurowanie butow. Jak juz mamy wsadzoną wełnę pomiedzy krokwie i zasznurowaną to zapinamy na grzybach profile CD. Tak sie nazywają te co ida na krokwie. Wkładamy konce CD w przykręcone ukośnie do sciany profile UD. 



Tym sposobem mamy zalozony stelaz - teraz tniemy na paski druga warstwe welny, znów szerzej o 2-3cm i wkladamy pomiedzy stelaze.



To by było na tyle



*Lekcja 92
Wełna jest straszna,  gorsza niż stado żrących komarów*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No dobra muszę wyleźć z cienia ukrycia bo, niektórzy posądzają mnie o niebyt, co prawda Michu mnie wygonił na jakieś EKG, ale żeby się martwić od razu, 
złego licho nie bierze. Bynajmniej licho musi poczekć na swoją kolej bo ja mam inne plany. A plan był taki, ze ja wylatuje na tydzien poszpanować w garniturze, a Misiek w tym czasie opędzlowuje całą wełnę w domu, a ja cichaczem unikam układania wełny. Plan był całkiem sprytny,  aczkolwiek Misiek okazał się sprytniejszy opędzlował mały wiatrołap, a caaałą resztę pozostawił na moj come back.

Długi weekend, zamiast spędzać nad morzem, normalnie jak pól Polski z gór, lub w górach jak drugie pół Polski z nad morza,  spędzamy na poddaszu. Mamy tam wełnę, trochę snurka i grzeje jak na plazy, gryzie jak komary nad jeziorem, wysoko jak w górach- nie ma co narzekac  :cool:  Trochę spięliśmy pośladki i mamy owełnowane i zastelażowane całe poddasze mieszkalne + wiatrołap  :wink:  owełnowane pół strychu, a drugą połąć już rozmierzoną z przykręconymi grzybami, jutro jak dobrze pojdzie skonczymy  strych i będziemy mieli koniec z wełną. 

Cały czas tylko z wełną to nudno, więc w dwóch sypialniach przykręciliśmy już płyty KG, w tym jedną dziś onarożnikowałam, oakrylowałam, osiatkowałam i oszpachlowałam, chciałam zobaczyć jak to się robi ( przeca nie napiszę, ze nie chciało mi sie ukladac welny na strychu)

Generalnie zapierniczamy, a jak znam życie to Bash pewnie grilluje kiełbasę :smile:  

PS. Jak się modliłam, żeby wyleźć z piwnicy tak teraz zaczynam się modlić żeby wyleźć z poddasza


Bob budowniczy zawsze da radę, radę DA! Misiek mi sprawił niebieski kombinezonik  :big grin: 





*Lekcja 93
PODDAsze, eee nie ma co się poddawać. Prace poddaszowe trzeba przeżyć jak grypę*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nawet nie wiem kiedy minął weekend, a przydalby się jeszcze z jeden taki a nawet kilkanascie. Wraz z czasem trwania budowy sprawy i prace do zalatwienia na juz rozmnażają sie niczym króliki, wiec zaczynam czuc na plecach sapanie mojej autosugestii, co najmiej jak nieświeży oddech: "jedziesz, jedziesz, dajesz rade, nie wymiękasz, ciśniesz młoda"

Dzięki pomocy brata, w trojkę opędzlowaliśmy całe poddasze i prawie caly strych, gdyby nie zabrakło nam wczoraj trzech plyt to byloby  zaplytowne wszystko
  na finito. Teraz zostało nam szpachel machen i drewniany sufit nad którym i przez który rozwodzimy się od pół roku.  Wiem, wiem sama siebie nienawidze, za to ze bedziemy musieli szlifowac jetki, aczkolwiek pocieszające w tym wszystkim jest to, ze skonczylismy z welna, moja czapka po wypraniu nadal ma w sobie igiełki, podobnie jak moja skóra -czuję się jak po porządnej akupresurze. Mam nadzieję,ze zdarta skóra ma jakiś aspekt uzdrawiania.  Poza tym nikt nie spadł z jetek podczas plytowania strychu, choc mocno wątplilam w to, ze sobie nie wyrzadzimy krzywdy chodząc po położonych szalunkach, które zasłużyly już na emeryturę.

A nasze zmęczenie, no cóż  jest odwrotnie proporcjonalne do zadowolenia Mlodego ze swojego pokoju, w ktorym stricte beda mogli przebywac tylko jego koledzy
oraz z coraz realniejszą wizją bycia u siebie, picia wina przy kozie i gadania do późna ...to jedziemy z koksem  :Lol: 




Pewnie każdy z nas wolałby długi weekend spędzić innaczej. Młody bawić się w piasku na plazy,  ja byczyc na lezaku po dlugiej podrozy sluzbowej, a Michu leżeć obok i podżerać coś tam..a tu proza życia...ale jeszcze trochę

*Lekcja 94
Cel uświęca środki*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Taki szybki short press. Jedziemy dalej, ja jadę na białym Misiek na zielonym. Skądinąd znów mamy powera - chyba od wciągania nosem tych pyłów przy szlifowaniu, znów nam się poprzestawiało w głowie na opcje arbeiten.

Polożyliśmy ostatnie płyty na strychu, Michu zaczął szlifować jętki, pyli na zielono jak deszcz w Czarnobylu,



.... a ja zostałam oficjalnym szpachel-mistrzem naszej budowy i jak dla mnie moze być, po welnie kazda praca jest miła w dotyku :big grin: .  Upierdzieliłam na biało niebieski kombinezon, poprzyklejało mi się wszystko bo zachowuje się jak moje dziecko ( gile z nosa w rękaw), a ja ręka w gładzi w spodnie i wyglądam w nim jak blady człowiek w sztywnym kombinezonie.
 Jak się uporam ze szpachlowaniem, scieraniem, szpachlowaniem - ( taka troche praca dla blondynki - tyle razy się to samo powtarza, że idzie się nauczyc na pamiec) to wezmę się za malowanie desek - w końcu mam wprawę z malowaniem paznokci  :wink: 



*
Lekcja 95
Szpachlowanie, scieranie, gładzenie - mozna to ogarnąć jak make up i peeling*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tydzień za nami, zacząl sie dobrze, skonczył prawie tragicznie

Zaczynając od lepszych wiesci z początku tygodnia, to zaszpachlowałam i zaszlifowałam sypialnie, został mi korytarz na poddaszu i wiatrołap na partrze, ale jakaś niemoc dopadła mój biceps prawej ręki, więc się wzięłam za malowanie desek na sufity korzystając z nieużywanych dotąd miesni lewej ręki, może mi się lepiej teraz  półkule mózgowe rozwiną. W tym czasie moja porządniejsza połowa prawie wyszlifowała drewno na poddaszu..... 



Zamówiliśmy gresy na podlogi, plytki na lazienki, trochę ceramiki więc shopping był, ale że kompletnie nie mogliśmy zdecydować się na konketny odcień, nie kolor proszę Państwa a odcień gresu ( za dwa lata pewnie nawet nie spojrzymy na podłogę), tysiąc razy oglądaliśmy płytki, które się różnią tym, że w ogóle się nie różnią, po czym wypożyczyliśmy po jednej do domu, położyliśmy na podłodze i znów się na nie gapilismy, później był casting. Wydaje mi się, że nawet tak długo to się męża czy żony nie wybiera, jak my te gresy wybieraliśmy. W końcu każdego kto, pojawił się na budowie zaciągaliśmy za fraki, prawie że siłą żeby oddał głos na ulubioną płytkę. W drodze castingu wyłoniliśmy zwyciezcę i odetchnęliśmy - nie ma to jak umieć podejmowac decyzje. Klępnęliśmy też parapety z kamienia, doświadczeni płytkami, zrobiliśmy to kompletnie się nie zastanawiając i uciekliśmy. Przy czym ostatnio załatwiamy wszystko na raz, a potem kieszeniach potem kitram numery do obcych facetów, gorzej jak mój mąż je znajduje i pyta się kto to? Mi samej ciężko sobie przypomnieć, bo im dalej  budowa tym  mam większe dziury w mózgu, więc główkuje "kto to był Robert, Czesiek czy Darek" co by się Miskowi wytłumaczyć i wygląda to mniej więcej tak: "Zaraz, zaraz...pukniecie w czoło, aaaa juz wiem, już Ci mówię Robert to ten z facet salonu płytek" -no cóż musi mi uwierzyć na słowo, pomimo że wiarygodnie te moje wersje i cały proces myślowy nie wyglądają.

Z dobrych nowin, to Michu załatwił nam gaz. Znając przeboje z gazem, to jestem dumna jak to ogarnął i jakby miał ogon to móglby go podnieść jak paw. Załatwienie gazu, potrafi byc bardziej wymagające niż obsługa zachcianek Hiltonówny. A on nie wiem jak, ale w trymiga załatwił praktycznie wszystko. Przyszłam sobie jak królowa na gotowe wraz z bonusem, czyli powieszonymi drabinkami w łazienkach. Podłogówka się wygrzewa, a my codziennie chodzimy i patrzymy na piec jak na święty obrazek. Nie wiem jak Michu, ale  ja zwyczajnie się go boję bo wygląda mądrzej niż przciętna blondynka i za bardzo nie wiem o co mu chodzi, mam nadzieję, że jakoś się z nim oswoję.

I tak tydzień upłynąłby pracowicie i całkiem miło, byłyby jakieś foty na koniec jak zawsze, gdyby nie historia z wczoraj. Skończyłam szlifować gladzie na rygipsach, Michu miał juz wyczyszczone jętki i kończył ostatnie kawałki płatwi pogwizdując sobie, słonce grzało więc w ramach relaksu poszłam na dwór malować deski na sufity. Nagle słyszę, koniec gwizdania i wielkie buuum. Pierwsze co mi przyszło do głowy to było "Kurwa mac, Michu spadł z darbiny". Znalazłam się na górze w mikrosekundę z duszą na ramieniu, jak zobaczyłam co się stało, nie wiedziałam czy się drzeć o pomoc, mdleć czy płakać. Misiek wyglądał jakby wyszedł prosto z okopu do którego wczesniej wpadł granat, jego cała twarz zalała się krwią. Nie wiem jak zachowałam zimna krew. Pierwsza myśl zimna woda i jałowe opatrunki z apteczki, ktorą na szczescie trzymamy na budowie, zeby zatamowac krawienie. Tarcza ze szlifierki kątowej pękła, strzeliła i uderzyła go w twarz. Jedyne co Miska uratowało to okulary ochronne, które miał nałożone i zajebisty refleks sportowca, gdyby stał tam ktoś inny niż on zostałby pewnie bez oka, ucha i nosa. Michał zdążył się odchylic na tyle, że obrażenia okazały się mniejsze niż mogły być! Tarcza odbiła się od okularów ochronnych,  przecięła mu policzek i zdarła skórę na twarzy. Skończyło się na ranach, które dadzą się zagoić, a nie chcę nawet myśleć jak tragicznie mogło się to skończyć. Miał bardzo dużo szczęścia. Nigdy w życiu nie chce więcej widzieć tego zabójczego ustrojstwa u siebie!!! 



*Pamiętajcie, na budowie zdarzają się wypadki, częściej niż to sobie można wyobrazić. 
Zachowajcie ostrożność przy niebezpiecznych pracach. Apteczka na budowie jest podstawą.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Raz, dwa, trzy...start, turbodoładowanie!  Jest tak poddasze oszpachlowałam, oszlifowałam, wylizałam, wymuskałam..przyjechał dziś brat,
powiedzial ze jest "srednio", poprawił szpachlą po swojemu i jutro jeszcze raz kazał zaciągnąć i potem dopiero zeszlifować, zassysa się to do środka czy ki diabel?
 Muszę gdzies sobie zapisać, zeby wiecej brata do domu nie wpuszczac  :big grin:  bo juz sie cieszylam, ze skonczylam...a tu od nowa..no nic robota kocha głupiego!

Misiek na zmianę z tesciem na dobre zaszyli sie z jetkami i majtrują w drewnie... będę wredna i napiszę że wyszło zajebiscie  :Lol:  Tylko dlaczego to tyllle roboty i tylle trwa. Zabawa z tym drewnem na całego. Oni machen w drewnie,a ja te jetki wokół obrabiam i latam  ze szpachelką jak głupia...komu sie zachcialo odkrytych jetek? No pytam, komu ?... nie bede przeca pisac ze robota kocha glupiego :wink: 

A dziś i tak sobie stoje z bratem na parterze i mowi mi, ze trzeba by było choć raz  liznąć sciany gładzią, bo teraz to tak "średnio" ( mówiłam, zeby go nie wpuszczac). Mowie mu to pokaz jak to sie robi? - masz tu pióro, masz blichówkę i patrz, nakładasz gładz i jesziesz, jedziesz...znow nakladasz i jedziesz..proste? Proste, no to pojechałam salon i rece mam przy kolanach ..robota kocha głupiego!

Ps. Dopiero w weekend dojrzałam ( a raczej zwrócono mi uwagę), ze Misiek mi kupił gacie z napisem MISTRZ  :Lol: 


Piknie, co?


Safety Misiek, Ufok  :wink: 


Pióro poszło w ruch, nie mogłam się zatrzymać



*Lekcja 96
Robota kocha głupich*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wiem, wiem, miałam już dawno temu napisać,  a na pewno to już w piątek....
Jakby ktoś chciał nas posądzić o zepsute nadajniki i opadające anteny, to nie tędy droga...to się nie psuje i nie opada  :Lol: 
Raportuje więc, że sie nie nudzimy, a wręcz przeciwnie podkręciliśmy motór w tyłku.

Co na poddaszu: Michu wyśmigał jętki,  w łazience sufit jezd, zaczynają się robić zabudowy pod szafki i wc. Skosy zrobione na gotowo są, sciany poszlifowane są, kominy obudowane są, schody strychowe są, podloga na suficie  zamiast na podłodze jezd. Wkrótce nadejdzie wielkopomna chwila i pójdą dechy na sufit....nie mogę się doczekać.

Na parterze: Na tydzień miałam dość poddasza, więc zlazłam na dół i położyłam gładzie na parterze.  Polazłam znów na górę i jak mi się znudzi to znów zlezę na dół, żeby wyszlifować te gładzie. 

No to się wykańczamy, na słodko 

Rąbek tajemnicy  z klatki schodowej- podłoga nie na swoim miejscu


Łazienka górna sufit - zabawa w wycinanki


Santo parapeto


A jaka jest roznica pomiedzy tynkiem a gladzia/, a bylam pewna ze tynki mam rowne, gladkie i biale...tiaaaa




*Lekcja 97
Luxtorpeda: Chcę wybrudzić ręcę by wybudować szczęście.*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kolejny urlop z bani, kolejny spędzony na budowie, następne wczasy pod gruszą wezmę już na przeprowadzkę :wink:  Młody ma wakacje u ulubionej babci, więc nie narzeka, a my ryjemy, w myśl zasady: praca uszlachetnia  :wink:  Jakby ktokolwiek z mojego zarządu pomyślał, że Mrs MSU będzie obecna przez następny tydzień tylko pod telefonem, bo szlifuje ściany, tapla się w gładzi i rżnie w drzewie  to spadłby z tego swojego, miękkiego, skórzanego fotela. Potrzebowałam tego urlopu jak ryba wody..no co tu mówić, psychicznie odpoczęłam na maxa, fizycznie się zajechałam, ale ja uwielbiam,czuć to zmęczenie. Wiem przynajmniej tyle, że prace są podgonione, a ja mam więcej mięśni niż przeciętna matka Polka,  menedżerka, żona, córka i siostra razem wzięte, bynajmniej czuję gdzie te mięśnie mam i wiem,że są takie miejsca, które bym nigdy o to nie podejrzewała, na przykład dupa :Lol:  A że jesteśmy w pobliżu soboty, to pozostały mi jeszcze dwa dni, żeby się dobić i mogę wracać do pracy. 

No to do dzieła,  sufity jakie mamy na parterze są straaasznie nudne tak tylko dla zmyły, bo na sypialnianym poddaszu jest kosmiczny czad.  Mamy jak prawdziwi ufocy kosmiczne bryły w łazience, białe drewno w pokoju Młodego ( po skandynawsku i mega kolorowo będzie) i naszej sypialni ( biało-czarnej), drewno naturalne w  gościnnym pokoju ( dla teścia, jak teściówka go pogna z domu to przykima w wiejskim pokoju  :cool: )  i kawał podłogi na suficie w holu ( do tego przyjdą czarne reflektory  i będzie git). 

Sufity są jeszcze nie pomalowane na gotowo, nie zakrylowane, czyli trzeba je dopieścić, ale woala - pojechaliśmy jak na kosmicznych sąsiadów przystało





...dla przypomnienia, jętki kiedyś wyglądały tak, Teściek z Miśkiem się przy nich narobili jak dwa woły, ale warto było





Poza tym postanowiliśmy zostawić klatkę schodową otwartą aż do piwnicy. W tym celu powstała w piwnicy ściana  z wstawionymi z drzwiami, które zamykają wejście na parter. Dzięki temu klatka schodowa jest mega przestrzenią teraz. Słabą stroną w tym jest koszmarny koszt obłozenia obydwu biegów drewnem, a nie jak planowaliśmy pierwotnie  plytkami z promocji za 14, 99 do piwnicy Zobaczę, może coś z Miskiem wytrugamy z zapałek  :smile:  Poza tym, nie chcieliśmy  typowych barierek. Tak szczerze mówiąc, to marzyła mi sie blacha perforowana, ale Michu wyjął z kieszeni swoje prawo veto i moje fantazje skonczyły się na KG.  Brat wykombinowal pomysł na stalową konstrukcję z pelnych profili stalowych, przyśrubowanch do pionowych boków stopni, do tego zaprawionych kotwą,  pomiędzy takie stalowe słupy poszły gube CD, scalone grubymi UD i wełna. Finalnie całość nie do sforsowania, trochę się obawialam, jak będzie z wytrzymałością  tej konstrukcji, ale jak to teściu stwierdził, " można na tym nie tylko się opieraćo, ale również robić coś innego"-  cwaniak jeden  :cool:  Na to przyjdzie drewniania poręcz i zobaczymy jak wyjdzie




Co jeszcze, aha brat zaczął nam robić górną łazienkę. Przyszło do kupienia baterii wannowej, przycisków do WC i się lekko podłamałam - czasem lepiej żyć w błogiej nieświadomości niż wiedzieć ile to badziewie kosztuje.




No a ja ciągle szlifuje, zastanawiam się czy po gładzi, będę miała gładszą skórę, bo na pewno mam bielszą  :Lol: 

Rodzinne zdjęcie i niewidzialna ręka rynku się odnalazła, jest u nas, szlifuje  :wink: 


*
Lekcja 98
A propo wykończeniówki, wg słownika Polskiego
wykończyć — wykańczać, wykończać
1. «wykonać prace kończące jakieś dzieło»
2. «zużyć coś do końca»
3. pot. «spowodować czyjąś śmierć»
4. pot. «być przyczyną czyjegoś zmęczenia, osłabienia»
5. pot. «zniszczyć kogoś»*


Ps. A tak w ogóle to post dzisiejszy miał być kompletnie o czymś innym, ale mi nie wyszło  :tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Pozostał mi uraz do papieru ściernego i halogenów do końca życia, co najmniej taki sam jak do bloczków betonowych, skończyliśmy szlifować gładzie.
Pewni, że najgorsze już za nami zaczęliśmy kolejny punkt programu, czyli malowanie płaszczyzn w pionie i poziomie , w końcu co to dla nas, phi pestka. Przypomniałam sobie jak się ćwiczy mięśnie: naramienny, dwugłowy ramienia i ramienno-promieniowy –  a jednak jest jeszcze co świczyć, o żesz jak sobie pomyślę, że to dopiero pierwsza warstwa podkładowa, a do pomalowanie jest circa 600 m kw, to zmieniam zdanie i obawiam się, że to będzie never ending story. Malujemy śnieżką, zdaje egazmin i do tego jest rewelacyjna. Z dobrych rzeczy, to mamy w 3/4 zrobioną górną łazienkę i gres na podłodze w kuchni,a pomimo to końca nie widać. Z chęcią, za darmochę oddamy się do sklonowania, bo potrzeba nam więcej rąk dopracy, nie mam nic przeciwko zmasowanemu atakowi klonów. 


Ps. Napiłabym się za darmo, nie to żebym była jakaś pamiętliwa, ale Teściulek znów się postarzał.  :Lol:  Niestety, nie mam na zbyciu żadnych długopisów firmowych, ani kalendarzy z 2011 roku, więc musiałam mu coś kupić w prezencie. Mam nadzieję, że złośliwiec to doceni, bo zrypana jak stara dętka upiekłam mu wczoraj tort, a zamiast sobie kupiłam coś jemu– chyba  też się starzeję  :Lol:  

No to STO LAT, STO LAT dla Naszego Maestro i duuużo zdrowia  :wave:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jakby ktoś mi powiedział, ze bede miala jeszcze mniej czasu i jeszcze wiecej zajęć, odpowiedzialabym "bujaj sie arbuzie". A jednak daję radę, niesamowite jak można spiąć pośladki... W domu malujemy dalej a przy okazji robimy tysiąc pięcset, sto dziewięśset rzeczy. Gdyby malowali za mnie jacyś umuskuleni robotnicy, mogłabym sobie popatrzeć za free i bylabym przekonana, ze oni tą farbę piją A  ze malujemy urypani ja z Miskiem, to niestety wiem, ze jej tyle schodzi, no chyba ze Tesciek cichaczem podpija   :Lol:   Niebawem trzeba bedzie reanimowac szrota i ruszyc dupsko na dwór, co mnie przeraza, ale to jak skończymy malowanie. Poza tym usilnie szukam kuchni, a potencjalni wykonawcy siłą  mnie nawracają słowami "tak sie nie robi", "tak sie nie da zrobic", "bedzie brzydko" - przeciez to na mnie działa jak płachta na byka, ale oni chyba o tym nie wiedzą  Dzis kolejne spotkanie,pokazuję nabazgrane co ja chcę, mily Pan odpowiada:zeby mikrofala byl nad piekarnikiem, musimy go obnizyc o 15cm ponizej szafek- pytam sie dlaczego? Bo tak sie robi. Więc ciągnę temat? Ale po co? Bo standardowa wysokosc to tyle i sryle. Nie wytrzymalam: "Prosze zobaczyc, mam 176cm, standardowa Polka 160-parę, rozumiem, ze mam sobie uciac nogi o 15cm i obnizyc piekarnik, zeby bylo standardowo" Scenariusz na dzis to grill, halo pizza i fast food, bo czuję w kościach, ze temat łatwo nie przejdzie

Mamy podloge w garazu, plytki z LM, najtansze i najzajebitsze na całej MatPlanecie. Oczywiscie garaz jak wysprzatalismy do kladzenia plytek, tak szybko po połozeniu go za%$^$()my




Mamy saloon, co prawda uchrzaniony, mowilam mu, zeby się umył, ale nie posluchal..sadze, ze kolor ma calkiem inny jak się domyje to sie okaze



Najbardziej normalna na swiecie gorna lazienka sie robi,sama sobie nie wierze w tą normalność, musiałam być na jakiejs melisie jak wybierałam gresy


No, a klatka schodowa na górę bonusowo :smile: 


*Lekcja 99
Myślenie poza utartymi schematami naprawdę nie boli*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jak na początku budowy ktoś mi wmawiał, ze wykonczeniowka to zło wrodzone, to sobie myslałam "Aj tam lalka przesadzasz", przeciez zakupy plyteczki, mebelki, kolorki....ehh i marzyłam zeby juz miec ten etap, a nie tylko pustaki i pustaki. A trzeba bylo siedziec cicho przy pustakach i betunie, robić swoje i mieć święty spokój. A tak samo urwanie doopy dzień w dzień . Wszystko rozgrzebane,  na wczoraj i końca nie widać. A tak:

- zamówiliśmy zlew z otworem na baterię - przyszedł bez otworu.Reklamuję go, a w odpowiedzi słyszę miłym, acz stanowczym głosem - "wystuka se Pani od spodu", dobrze, ze rozmawialysmy przez telefon, bo jak bym tą Panią stuknęła...( wiem, robię się bardziej pyskata niż Mru w stanie błogosławionym)
- kupiliśmy dekory dedykowane do naszych płytek, listwy szklane 59,5 - przyszły jednak 60cm. W odpowiedzi słysze, ze tolerancja błędu na co odpowiadam,  ze ja nie jestem tolerancyjna i chciałabym 59,5 TAAAKIE JAK ZAMOWIŁAAAAM. Do czasu,dopóki na wkurwie nie zadzwoniłam do producenta, sklep mi wpierał, ze 60 jest spoko- "Utnie se Pani te pół centa"
-Zamówiliśmy pstryki do elektryki, zamiast ramek potrójnych dostaliśmy  podwójne.
- Zamówiłam styropian 039 termoorganiki, w składzie budowlanym, w ktorym zaopatrujemy się od początku budowy. Anioł Stróż kazał mi sprawdzić kartę produktu na Internecie.  Moje pseudo 039 ( zapewniali mnie), w rzeczywistości ma 042 więc zostaliśmy bez styropianu


No cóż, ostatnio coraz częściej mówię " Mam to w doopie", "Olej to Misiek", "daj se spokój", "a niech już tak zostanie,"Obrazek się tam powiesi i nie  będzie widać"  :Lol: , poza tym zaczęłam klnąć jak szewc. I muszę to napisać szczerze albo wykończeniówka Ciebie, albo Ty ją! W domu bazą są trzy kolory, jako żeby nie robić kłopotu Miśkowi ( statystyczny facet podobno rozróżnia trzy: fajny, chu..wy i pedalski". Więc idąc tym tropem mamy biały, brudny biały i szary. Dla tych co malowanie mają przed sobą podzielę się uwagami, że Beckers to mistrzostwo świata, Snieżka - ma najbielszą biel z białości, a potem jest dlugo, długo nic i dopiero potem cała reszta z dobrym marketingiem i niczym więcej.


Z racji sprzyjającej aury i cen wyrwanych z doopy za elewację, w przyszłym tygodniu  przebieramy sie w spajdermenów na rusztowaniu  ( o ile kupie ponownie styro i ten styro dojedzie bez niespodzianek). Za punkt honoru obrałam sobie, dogonienie Kwitko w kładzeniu styropianu na czas, choć oni robili to z prędkością światła, więc mamy nikłe szanse - ale bynajmiej może się opalę  :Lol: 

*Lekcja 100
Idealna wykończeniówka to matrix!*

PS.nie ma dziś zdjęć bo zgubiłam kabel do telefonu, się pewnie odnajdzie sam

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czas położyć kres dezercji. Kolejny urlop minął jak z bicza strzelił i och, ach a jakże ja wypoczęta wróciłam do pracy, normalnie bahama mama na rusztowaniu, ponaciągane mięsnie i kark opalony na fachofca  :wink:  Niestety rekordu szybkości ocieplania nie pobiliśmy i w przeciagu dwóch tygodni od rana do nocy, z jęzorami wywalonymi jak azory przygotowaliśmy pod tynk tylko trzy ściany, frontowa została na deser.  Podobno pośpiech jest wymagany w dwoch sytuacjach:jak się łapie pchły i podczas sraczki, toteż ocieplepienie nie idzie nam tak szybko. Dodam, ze dzialalismy w czworkę, przy czym teść się upajał zapachem impregnatu do nadbitki.

 Dla kolejnych nawiedzonych, co to chca sami kolejność : 
-listwa startowa, 
-styropian na ramkę i placki, 
-reklamacja styropianu, 
-pianowanie łączeń - wkurw na ambitny pistolet do pianki
- kołkowanie ( u nas dwa kolki na plyte), 
- szorowanie tarką nierownosci - wkurw na producenta styropianu,
- wklejenie naroznikow przy oknach i narozach domu, 
- klej, 
- siatka wszedzie ( nie zapomniec we wnekach okiennych) i klej, 
- dodatkowa siatka polozona w skos w kazdym rogu okien,
- kolejna warstwa kleju po calosci, 
- szlifowanie grubym papierem sciernym - wkurw na siebie w miejscach gdzie nierowno klej,
- gruntowanie
- no i jak już chce się rzygać na samą myśl o elewacji można kłaść tynk - o ile wcześniej się wybierze kolor, a to już kompletny szał ciał.

Jak już wspomnialam wczesniej zaliczylismy reklamacje Termoo,  przyjęłam pod swoj dach  ( czyt. do paszczy lwa) zarówno handlowca tak i technologa,  firma wybrnęła pozytywnie, więc psów obiecałam nie wieszać, ani zdjęc nie pokazywać wirtualnemu swiatu, zaś mój wkurw przy szorowaniu styro nadal bezcenny. Próbujemy ogarnąć się na zewnątrz poki pogoda, a w środku totalna rozpierducha jakiej swiat nie widzial, wszystko zaczęte i nie pokończone, syf niemiłosierny, a termin przeprowadzki znów się oddala, a z dobrych rzeczy to podpisałam umowę na kuchnię, w końcu....bo z facetem od kuchni tyle razy się widziałam, że my już prawie jak rodzina, no dobra co najmniej starzy znajomi.. .przy ostatnim razie był dziwnie spokojny, bo wracał w projekcie z wersji beta do alfa, z alfa do beta, odpowiadal na pytania, a to wszystko  bez mrugnięcia wąsem, pewnie przed spotkaniem ze mną spił melisę. Ogólnie jest bajzel i muszę się przyznać, że zaczynamy czuć na plecach zmęczenie, najwidoczniej energia kosmiczna też ma jakieś swoje ukryte dno, byleby wystarczylo do konca. 


PS. W sobotni poranek, samiuteńki Inżynier we własnej osobie wyrwał mnie telefonicznie z oddawania się błogiemu lenistwu, nawiedził nas swoją poczciwą i przemiłą osobą, po czym nie dość, ze nie znalazł czasu na wspolny obiad  to jeszcze nie chciał sobie zrobić zdjecia ze szrotem.  Normalnie wpadł jak przeciąg i pewnie do tej pory jeszcze trzeźwieje - przynajmniej dzięki nam Niemce zwiedził  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam, bo to strasznie przemiły jegomość  :smile: 



i  Mistrzu z ręką w kieszeni


pozytywne wibracje, kawał mieszadla  :cool: 


i tesc sie nie bal i pomogł trzeć  :Lol: 


 a jak sie kto zmeczyl to na leżąco pracował  :wink: 


Obecnie brat ze znajomym kładą  tynk, ale zdjecia po całości

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No dobra, wiem, ze ja tu powinnam swiecic przykladem jak żarówa 100W, a nie sie pokladac jak jakas mazgaja, w końcu nie takie rzeczy sie kręciło i zalewało. Laski przytargały mi łopatę, co by wykopać z doła, a poza ty dostałam dziś takie cos:




> Wyglada to tak, jakby KTOŚ, patrząc na życie ludzi z boku pomyslał: "Cholera ta MSU mimo wszytsko daje radę. Ja jej rzucam kłody pod nogi a ona non stop szuka i szuka żeby wyjśc na prostą... a co tam, zaczęło jej się delikatnie układać - kopnę ją raz jeszcze, zobaczymy co zrobi..."


 ( Autorze, nie gniewaj sie ze zacytowałam)

No to co robić? Muszę podnieść rękawicę i stanąć w szranki, przeciez kopać na leżąco się nie pozwolę  :no:  


W domu sie dzieje. Kuchnia sie robi, aczkolwiek z poślizgiem, faceta za to nie zabijam, mało tego jesteśmy w dość miłym kontakcie - a można? Można - budowa uczy pokory i cierpliwości. Sądzę, że może nawet razem zaczniemy razem pić melisę. 

Równiez dzieja się cuda, na ten przykład szafy mi sie rozmnażają :smile:  W pokoju Mlodego zrobilismy szafisko i wyszedł nam magazyn ( na papierze wygladało fajnie,ale papier cierpliwy jest i wszystko przyjmie), co było robic. Kryzys idzie to 30% szafy poszło do wiatrołapu  :wink:  I tym sposobem z jednej mamy dwie.


Materac kupiony, firanki poszyte, no to teraz trzeba zacząć myć okna :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

I napisze  "od siebie"  Para-para-paradise  :smile: 
Cel osiągnięty :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

* PROSZĘ  WAS- ODWIEDZAJĄCYCH NASZ DZIENNIK CZY KOMENTUJĄCYCH O POMOC

SPŁONĄŁ DOM NASZEJ FORUMOWEJ KOLEŻANKI NELI SZA, DZIEWCZYNY O WIELKIM SERCU I NIESAMOWITEJ WRAŻLIWOŚCI. PROSZĘ POMÓŻMY JEJ,  TO MOGŁO SPOTKAĆ KAŻDEGO Z NAS, NIE POZOSTAŃCIE OBOJĘTNI NA JEJ KRZYWDĘ - WIERZĘ W WASZĄ DOBROĆ. NIE POZOSTAWCIE TEGO OT TAK SOBIE, WIEM, ŻE KAŻDEMU Z NAS JEST CIĘŻKO, ŻE NIE MA KASY, NIE MA CZASU, ALE ŻEBY POMÓC DRUGIEMU CZŁOWIEKOWI TRZEBA TAK NIEWIELE I PAMIĘTAJCIE DOBRO ZAWSZE WRACA. 


TUTAJ SĄ WĄTKI, KTÓRE BARDZO CHCIAŁABYM ŻEBYŚCIE ODWIEDZILI.*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dom-%28/page5

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-Domek/page43

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czasem się zastanawiam na czym polega magia tego forum. Ktoś kiedyś powiedział "Ej załóż dziennik", będzie Ci łatwiej, powymieniamy się doświadczeniami. Nie wiedziałam, że wraz z nim ruszy taka machina, której już nie da się zatrzymać, nie wiedziałam, że spotkam i poznam tutaj tylu zajebistych ludzi. To jacy są forumowicze, można się przekonać patrząc na odzew pomocy jaka płynie dla Nelci, serce na dłoni. Niedawno przyszła do mnie przesyłka. Nooooooo niespodzianka, czyli to co kosmici lubią najbardziej. Jak się można było spodziewać, zatarłam ręce i tuptałam nogami, na samą myśl o otworzeniu paczki. A tam czerwona, wytrawna Australijka na miły miły wieczór  w nowym domu


, jakby się kto pytal to można mnie kupić dobrym czerwonym winem i głosem Bono unplugged, najwidoczniej Bashowie śpiewać nie umieją, ale na winach się znają. I tak się rozczuliłam, tak mi się miło zrobiło - już dawno nikt mi nie zrobił niespodzianki, nie wspominając, ze w totka też nie wygrałam 50 baniek  :wink: 
Swoją drogą miałam dylemat, pić czy zostawić na okazję spotkania i nie wiem, czy moja silna wola może zostać wystawiona na tak ciężką próbę, bo na samą myśl ślinka mi cieknie  :wink:  Bash, bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 



A teraz kilka słów o domu. Nie wysypiam się, no chyba że pizga na dworze, to wtedy nie słyszę duchów w domu i śpię jak zabita, innaczej nachodzą mnie dziwne odgłosy z piwnicy,  podłogi mam ukochane nie widać czy są brudne czy czyste nawet po ich umyciu- toteż staram się ich nie myć  :wink:  5m kw polerowango gresu dostarcza mi takiej atrakcji, ze dziekuję Bozi iż nie wpadłam na pomysł by mieć go więcej gdziekolwiek. No i w mikrofali można grzać grzane wino :Lol: 




*Lekcja 101
Nawet niewielki dar może nieść ogromną radość
*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Naród żądny krwi i co ja mogę zrobić, mam  anemię i nie mam jak upuścić.  Anioł Stróż mi za plecami rechocze, że też mi się trafił jakiś taki  niepokorny z czarnymi skrzydłami, a nie jakiś leniwy, biały, puchaty. O ileż by życie było przyjemniejsze, leniwe i błogie. Toteż ten mój "kruczy" nie dość, że zamiast ledwo za mną nadążać ( normalny by nie nadążał) to jeszcze o krok mnie wyprzedza i weź tu z takim wytrzymaj. Miałam zamiar gotować, piec i mieć lenia, ale z takim to się nie da, o niee  :no:  Na wszelki wypadek gumowców i kombinezonu Miszcza nie wyrzuciłam- przeca nie będę zostawać w tyle  :tongue: 


W domu straszy i to niestety nocą, nie wiem czemu akurat straszy w  piwnicy, podczas gdy my śpimy na poddaszu. Misiek ma opanowane do perfekcji, złażenie w środku nocy, w samych gaciach, dwa piętra w dół. Odłosy, które mnie budzą nie powodują zwykłej pobudki, o nie  :no:  one muszą powodować  zesztywnienie całego ciała, moja adrenalina ma erekcję,a  włosy się jeżą. Przy czym schemat jest ten sam:

"Misiek śpisz?"
 - śpię!!  :Evil: 
"Słyszałeś"  :Confused: 
 - NIEE!! 
"Tam chyba ktoś jest"  :Confused: 
- NIe ma nikogo. ŚPIJ!!!  :Evil: 
"Znowu, ślyszałeś.."  :sick: 
"ŚPPPPIJJJ KOBIETO"  :bash:   :bash: 

Jasne, staram się usnąć, liczę barany, kozy, przeliczam metry sześcienne betonu, obmyślam układ szafy, wizualizuję szafkę pod umywalkę,  rozliczam jak ułożyć podjazd, układam w myślach taras, potem już czy istnieje życie pozaziemskie, dlaczego Obama wygrał wybory, czy wybuchnie wojna, w co się ubrać do pracy, przypominam sobie wzór na pole trójkąta, potem zaczynam sie cieszyc sama do siebie, ze nie mamy połaciówki w sypialni,  bo mogłabym zacząć liczyć gwiazdy.  A to wszystko nasłuchując, w końcu Misiek nie wytrzymuje i schodzi do piwnicy  :Evil: . Przy kolejnej "Podróży zycia oswiadcza, ze to ostatni raz i kupi mi psa"  :mad:  . Na psa sie nie zgadza Młody i koło się zamyka. Ostatnio taka noc spowodowała kompletne zesztywnienie karku i możliwy obrót szyją tylko w lewa stronę. Znajomi, którzy nas odwiedzili zaproponowali mi spanie z siekierą, tudzież tasakiem pod łóżkiem  :Lol:  Zaczynam się zastanawiać nad opcją..  :tongue: 

Kolejną rzeczą jest podłogówka, jak ktoś mi powie, że panel i gres toto samo, to napiszę że to jak jabłko i marchewka, niby wg UE to owoc i to owoc, a jednak :wink:   Rożnica pomiedzy grzaniem w miejscach gdzie jest gres, a gdzie panel jest mocno zauważalna. Na gresie wrecz miło zalec, zwłaszcza jak bidoki nie mają krzeseł i stołu, na panelu już tylko fajnie się stąpa.

Aaa i gość od kuchni nawiał, wcięło go, nie wiem może się rozmyślił. Kuchnia miała być skończona max do 7-8 października, dziś mamy 16-ty listopada, w sumie zastanawiam się co mu zrobię jak go złapię, może coś wymyślę w nocy  :roll eyes: 

Miałam coś jeszcze napisać, aaa ktoś się pytał o łazienkę melisową, proszę bardzo. Aczkolwiek uprzedzam, ze nie jest trendi, kosmo, kul i glamur - bo nie jest szara, biała, drewnopodobna, jest różowo, beżowo, miętowa :wink:   Ale za to lawenda w niej uspokaja mą skołataną duszę  :wink: 




*
Lekcja 102
Anioł Śtróż - to pozytywne myśli, które przychodzą do głowy w chwilach, gdy jest do dupy, "nie poddawaj się", "dasz radę", "wierzę w Ciebie". Jaki by nie był, ważne, że wierzy we mnie *

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*

Dla WAS  WSZYSTKICH:

Wiele radości, miłości , sukcesów, pomyślności, zdrowia, pieniądzorów, partnerstwa, ukończonych domów i tyleż samo odbiorów z PINB, spłaconych kredytów, satysfakcji z pracy, zabawy, uśmiechu, dziecków, czasu, czego sobie zapragniecie w 2013 !!!*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Co to jest? Dziesięciu bankierów na dnie morza? - dobry początek 

No to drodzy Państwo mamy kryzys, niestety odczuwalny dla wszystkich, nie to żebym sie zastanawiała, czy wyprowadzić się do Islandii i zacząć życie od nowa na wulkanie - choć brzmi kusząco.  Aczkolwiek ponieważ, coraz częściej stoimy przed wyborem, nie płacimy rachunku i za prąd i rżniemy głupa, że to nie my tyle zużyliśmy czy kupujemy coś do domu.  Wybór tak zajebisty jak wybierać pomiedzy Tfuskiem a Kłamczynskim, niestety w życiu czasami trzeba podejmować trudne decyzje  :wink:   :wink: 

Głowiąc się jak ten nasz dom udomowić, nikłymi nakładami ( nie, nie postanowiliśmy kraść  :wink: ), bawię się w Adama Słodowego. Mogę sie pochwalić, ze nabyłam umiejętność układania kostki brukowej i jeszcze jesienią poczyniliśmy schody zewnętrzne. Można już wchodzić do domu bez instrukcji obsługi wchodzenia. Ze względu na panujący w naszym domu minimalizm czytaj MozeKiedysGoWyposażmyPodajSześćCyfrKochanie, w domu niesie się echo od piwnicy do poddasza. Gdybym przypadkiem chciała zawołać głośniej chłopaków na obiad, ( jeden na dole, drugi na górze), zleciałoby się pół okolicy, takie mam nagłośnienie. Totez w domu mówimy szeptem a i tak slychac to, czego nikt nie powiedział.


A teraz jak się udomowić w czasach kryzysowych.
 Można? - można!

Wyciełam litery ze styroduru i pomalowałam resztką farby tablicowej,  koszt: Ozł ( styrodur sie walał). Co prawda brakuje jeszcze D,E,F, zrobi się.





Oświeciliśmy młody, chłonny mózg i zainwestowaliśmy w lampki nad biurko, made by Ikea , mam nadzieję, że jak już zostanie architektem ,tudzież  lekarzem,  tudziez prawnikiem inwestycja się zwróci :wink:  Lampki powiesił teść, chyba nikt nie sądzi, że coś za to od nas dostał  :cool:  Koszt: 60 złociszy





Klatka schodowa, dostała ramki i chwalimy sie, ze znamy języki obce ( no dobra sciagnelam z Internetu i wydrukowałam). Jak się nam poprawi dobrobyt to dokupimy reszte ramek i zapiszemy się na kurs językowy, żeby zrozumieć co tam jest napisane  :cool:  ( od razu poziom konsumpcji w  kraju sie podniesie) Koszt: jakies 40zł







Tablica jak widać przydaje się do walki z analfebetyzmem, no i mistrz drugiego planu mi się wciął w kadr ( osioł)  :Lol: 




Na poddaszu powiesilismy nasze pikczers z czasów kiedy to byliśmy piękni, młodzi i zajebiście bogaci w doświadczenie budowlane  :wink:  Tak naprawdę to wiszą tam ku przestrodze, gdyby zachciało nam się kiedyś budować drugi dom






Aaaa i jesteśmy w fazie przygotowań do ogrodzenia i ogrodu, uzbrojeni w szpadle, taczki, grabie i  teścia  :Lol: 


* Lekcja 103
Kryzys jest efektem braku wyobraźni*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

W te Święta, niestety nie dam rady napisać każdemu osobno, życzeń, a szkoda, bo chciałoby się każdemu życzyć coś indywidualnego. Ale jak podsumuje wszystko tutaj hurtem, mam nadzieję, że trafi do Was to co każdemu potrzeba.




*Chcielibyśmy życzyć Wam z całego serca - Świąt pełnych magii, jedności, rodzinnego ciepła, spokoju oraz by w chwilach refleksji na moment zatrzymać się i dojrzeć to, czego nie widać w ciągłym biegu - proste radości. By coś co się wydaje nam być końcem Świata okazało się dopiero jego początkiem. By ten czas spędzony w odpoczynku obfitował Wam w nowe piękne pomysły i odważne cele. A w Nowym 2014 Roku powodzenia w życiu osobistym i wielu sukcesów na polu zawodowym no i zrealizujcie wszystkie swoje budowlane plany, te mało realne też* 


 * MSU, Misiek, Młody i mała Adelka ()*

----------


## bcgarage

Wciągająca lektura  :big grin:  szkoda że niewiele zdjęć zachowało się  :smile:  Jakieś refleksje po kilku latach spędzonych na swoim się nasunęły?  :smile: 
Pozdrowionka

----------

